# 3rd BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th - May 18th 2012 *10th place finish*



## goodtobeking

Sweet. I enjoyed the last Pentathlon. Hope to do better for the team this time around.


----------



## eus105454

Looks awesome! Sign me up for the javelin and the 4x100 relay...


----------



## Kieran

Looks quite interesting. Will give me a chance to try out the CPU projects.


----------



## Hydrored

We are not signed up yet pimp daddy


----------



## tommykl

Count me in.


----------



## jetpak12

Sounds exciting.









Since we aren't signed up yet, are we going to do a poll to vote for our suggestions for the different "disciplines"?


----------



## allikat

If there's a slow system one, I'm in for that


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Sounds exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we aren't signed up yet, are we going to do a poll to vote for our suggestions for the different "disciplines"?


We will be









edit: voting is up for the 4 disciplines.


----------



## Starbomba

First pentathlon, here i go









Wondered why this was my first one, i just remembered why...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> *fingers crossed that Chimp Challenge doesn't run during the same timeframe again*


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> *fingers crossed that Chimp Challenge doesn't run during the same timeframe again*


This. That sucked last year. Ran CPU for this, and GPU for CC.


----------



## gamer11200

We are now officially signed up!


----------



## DarkRyder

alright!!


----------



## goodtobeking

I think we automatically win because OCN is so badass. Might want to call and tell them

EDIT: sig worthy IMO lol


----------



## Tex1954

LOL!

SETI-Germany (and others) have FARMS and Data Centers crunching for them... we don't stand a chance...yet...

LOL!


----------



## tommykl

So all we got to do is hack into their farms and change the team name that it is register to







If we are really smart we change it to a fictional team so that they don't get the points and we are not directly link to it.


----------



## Tex1954

Naughty thoughts! Shame shame!

Sounds GREAT!

LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder

good luck if each machine has to be done one at a time. lol


----------



## Becks21

maybe a dumb question, but how will my boinc-client receive the Pentathlon WUs? Will there be a special "project" I need to join?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Becks21*
> 
> maybe a dumb question, but how will my boinc-client receive the Pentathlon WUs? Will there be a special "project" I need to join?


Nope. You just need to run the regular projects at specific timeframes to get the points for the team.


----------



## gamer11200

11 teams have signed up so far for the Pentathlon. One week left for other teams to register.

Given how we've been doing in the past month with credit output, we are standing a great chance at placing in the upper ranks this year!


----------



## goodtobeking

I am feeling good about this one. I think we can do a lot better this time.


----------



## DarkRyder

i hope so. I'm sure the top ten teams still dont see us as competition.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i hope so. I'm sure the top ten teams still done see us as competition.


Good, then they won't know what hit 'em!


----------



## Finrond

Hey at least the Chimp Challenge won't be interfering this year!! WOO WOO!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Hey at least the Chimp Challenge won't be interfering this year!! WOO WOO!


Yep!







Word on the "street" says it'll most likely start on May 15th, so much less overlap.









However, I just realized I'm going to be going out of town literally halfway through the competition. I think someone mentioned somewhere that TightVNC works well for managing systems from afar? I hope I can keep everything running while I'm gone.


----------



## DarkRyder

tight vnc, or logmein.


----------



## Starbomba

I'm very partial to TeamViewer for remote access. I have tried TightVNC, LMI and TeamViewer, and out of all of them i've liked TeamViewer more.


----------



## Tex1954

TightVNC talks to windows and :Linux equally well... I use it for the LAN only...


----------



## Finrond

I use teamviewer as well. Works great!


----------



## goodtobeking

And Diablo 3 has to drop in the middle of all of this madness?? Finally my rig has met its match. Which means I need to upgrade right??


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> And Diablo 3 has to drop in the middle of all of this madness?? Finally my rig has met its match. Which means I need to upgrade right??


It means you need a second computer!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> And Diablo 3 has to drop in the middle of all of this madness?? Finally my rig has met its match. Which means I need to upgrade right??


I like JetPak's idea of a second computer! I'll be playing D3 nonstop!


----------



## tommykl

With luck I don't game too much during the week maybe 1-2 hours a weekday and after playing the beta I won't need to update my system either. My main issue is going to be the heat, the apt complex I moved to not the best cooling system so far, they informed me it takes time for the full affects complex wide chiller to take place. I've been having to shut down my system before I leave for work just to keep my place in mid to low 80s when my system is crunching upper 80s which is not comfortable.


----------



## Tex1954

Mid to low 80's???? Sounds like the cooling system is somebody fanning the air in the area... sheesh... I would complain bigtime!


----------



## DarkRyder

buy a really big fan?
like this one


----------



## Finrond

Awwww D3 right in the middle of that? Oh well at least I can leave my work rigs running (GTX 465, 2x Xeon 6 core and a lowly 4650)

Also, Ill probably switch over my folding comps as well (2x Q9650)


----------



## Iislsdum

This is my first time participating in one of these, so I'm looking for someone to set me straight. My understanding is that there are multiple projects that will need to be run at different times with different resource allocations. Will someone be posting instructions/team strategy here?

It looks like the latest beta driver has cleared up my GPU crunching issues, so hopefully I can contribute my 460 SEs to the team, and I'll see what I can do to get my dedicated rigs up and running by May 5.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> This is my first time participating in one of these, so I'm looking for someone to set me straight. My understanding is that there are multiple projects that will need to be run at different times with different resource allocations. Will someone be posting instructions/team strategy here?
> It looks like the latest beta driver has cleared up my GPU crunching issues, so hopefully I can contribute my 460 SEs to the team, and I'll see what I can do to get my dedicated rigs up and running by May 5.


You are correct. There are 5 projects and each one gets 2 or 3 days. Projects end up overlapping since everything fits between the event dates. General strategy is to start running a project at least 1/2 day before it officially begins to be counted so you can have tasks completed by the time it starts and (for projects with delayed credits) those credits can be awarded during the official period.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> This is my first time participating in one of these, so I'm looking for someone to set me straight. My understanding is that there are multiple projects that will need to be run at different times with different resource allocations. Will someone be posting instructions/team strategy here?
> It looks like the latest beta driver has cleared up my GPU crunching issues, so hopefully I can contribute my 460 SEs to the team, and I'll see what I can do to get my dedicated rigs up and running by May 5.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> You are correct. There are 5 projects and each one gets 2 or 3 days. Projects end up overlapping since everything fits between the event dates. General strategy is to start running a project at least 1/2 day before it officially begins to be counted so you can have tasks completed by the time it starts and (for projects with delayed credits) those credits can be awarded during the official period.


maybe we could have some of those time clocks so we know when things start and end








they seem to work well with BGB ?


----------



## eus105454

Agreed!


----------



## gamer11200

Sign up now to be eligible for a prize!


----------



## JY

IN!


----------



## Iislsdum

Thanks for the clarification, gamer11200. I second (third?) the web clocks idea. That way I don't have to do the conversions from UTC









I got one secondary BOINC rig up and running last night (an old dual Xeon workstation), and I'll see what I can do to stop Cap'n Crunch's overheating probelm before the event. I'm not sure yet whether the new nVidia drivers fixed BOINC on my 460 SE's; right now they're seeming a bit iffy. Hopefully I'll have that sorted out next week for maximum PPD!


----------



## trumpet-205

Signed up.

Will order my i5-3570K tomorrow. Can't wait to see how it performs on this Pentathlon. Too bad I don't have other computers available for crunching.


----------



## Kieran

Thanks for the PM's, i've signed up.
Is [email protected] a CPU project or a GPU project?


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> Thanks for the PM's, i've signed up.
> Is [email protected] a CPU project or a GPU project?


CPU project.


----------



## csm725

You guys know this is basically going to have a 3-day overlap with the CC?


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> You guys know this is basically going to have a 3-day overlap with the CC?


Good point. So I hear everyone is that to give [email protected] a jump start and submits completed WU at the start of the Pentahlon?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> You guys know this is basically going to have a 3-day overlap with the CC?


Its better than the complete overlap that it would have had, had the CC been scheduled for its normal start date. I'll take whatever I can get.









Signed up.


----------



## eus105454

I'm all signed up too!


----------



## Starbomba

I'm all in


----------



## solsamurai

In for my first Pentathlon!


----------



## braxsusriely

In for the first go round myself!


----------



## tryagainplss

I may not crunch much, but I'm gonna try and do my best!


----------



## iball

Probably not the best place to ask this but, what exactly is this. I saw this on the front page. I have never done folding and I don't get what BOINC is. I think I might have a rig capable of doing this, but I really don't know anything about this stuff.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> You guys know this is basically going to have a 3-day overlap with the CC?


It's not like the OCN BOINC team scheduled this to be during the CC, we don't have any control over when this is run...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iball*
> 
> Probably not the best place to ask this but, what exactly is this. I saw this on the front page. I have never done folding and I don't get what BOINC is. I think I might have a rig capable of doing this, but I really don't know anything about this stuff.


There's a bunch of links at the top of this page that are stickied, one of them being "The BOINC Essentials Thread". tbh, i can't explain BOINC any better or with any more detail than it does, so I would recommend reading that thread to get an idea of what BOINC is, and how it differs (yet is like) [email protected]e. The below link takes you to virtually every thread you will need to understand, set up, and start running BOINC, should you choose to do so. And yes, your rig could do some serious work, always happy to have new members join









http://www.overclock.net/t/733459/boinc-essentials-thread-check-this-out-if-you-are-new-to-boinc


----------



## iball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> It's not like the OCN BOINC team scheduled this to be during the CC, we don't have any control over when this is run...
> There's a bunch of links at the top of this page that are stickied, one of them being "The BOINC Essentials Thread". tbh, i can't explain BOINC any better or with any more detail than it does, so I would recommend reading that thread to get an idea of what BOINC is, and how it differs (yet is like) [email protected] The below link takes you to virtually every thread you will need to understand, set up, and start running BOINC, should you choose to do so. And yes, your rig could do some serious work, always happy to have new members join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/733459/boinc-essentials-thread-check-this-out-if-you-are-new-to-boinc


Thanks, I just installed BOINC. Can't wait to start.


----------



## deegon

I'm in


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iball*
> 
> Probably not the best place to ask this but, what exactly is this. I saw this on the front page. I have never done folding and I don't get what BOINC is. I think I might have a rig capable of doing this, but I really don't know anything about this stuff.


BOINC is basically a framework that allows you to use your computer to run distributed computing projects. [email protected] was at one point a BOINC project, but now its a stand-alone project that does its own thing.

The benefit of BOINC is that there are many projects to choose from, from mathematics to medicine to environmental, so you can pick projects that appeal to you.









For the purpose of this "pentathlon", projects will be selected for us to run over the course of the competition. The idea is to introduce us to new projects we haven't tried before, as well as to compete against other teams in order to obtain the most points and give a boost to the different research projects.








You can always post just about anywhere in the BOINC forum with any questions you have, and we'll help you out.


----------



## MiyukiChan

Signed ^~^


----------



## Flying Toilet

In spite of past events, I'll give this one a go.


----------



## OliverGw

I'm already an avid BOINC'er.

Is this essentially just a race to get the most points among the chosen projects within the allotted time period? Or is it something more specific than that? I have read all the links in the OP, but they don't explain any better precisely what this is


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> I'm already an avid BOINC'er.
> Is this essentially just a race to get the most points among the chosen projects within the allotted time period? Or is it something more specific than that? I have read all the links in the OP, but they don't explain any better precisely what this is


It's the Olympic games of BOINC ? well sort of. . . . .
It's the chance to throw it all in and see who comes out on top, but with different strategy comes different results
fun for all and all for fun


----------



## OliverGw

Is there a limit to the number of machines you can use? Or is it a single machine only competition?


----------



## kyismaster

ahuehuehuehuehue

im gonna have fun with this event.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> ahuehuehuehuehue
> im gonna have fun with this event.


looks like i can rack up 3000 points in 2 days time


----------



## dog5566

im in


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> Is there a limit to the number of machines you can use? Or is it a single machine only competition?


There are no limits to the number of machines that you can use for this competition.


----------



## DarkRyder

did anyone even notice that we rolled by 6billion yesterday?
http://boincstats.com/search/all_projects.php?teamid=49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182


----------



## OliverGw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> There are no limits to the number of machines that you can use for this competition.


Surely though that means that people like myself, who can use my entire renderfarm at work are unfairly advantaged? After all, is this not a competition (even if it is for a good cause







)?


----------



## goodtobeking

Some teams have farms that crunch for them. So, I think we can have one too.

It would be beyond sweet if you could "borrow" the renderfarm for a couple days, or months.


----------



## OliverGw

I can certainly allocate a portion of it as we don't have much work going on at the moment. Probably 10 or so 2600k machines. Also got 5 or 6 spare dual Xeon machines available as well.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Some teams have farms that crunch for them. So, I think we can have one too.
> It would be beyond sweet if you could "borrow" the renderfarm for a couple days, or months.


Please let it be months









And it's a team competition, so we must have a couple farms as well


----------



## OliverGw

The only bad thing is if they are CUDA projects, then the render farm doesn't provide much additional power, as the boxes don't have GFX cards. The Xeon machines all have Quadro 4000's though


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> The only bad thing is if they are CUDA projects, then the render farm doesn't provide much additional power, as the boxes don't have GFX cards. The Xeon machines all have Quadro 4000's though


I think you'll be fine, since as far as I know, every project has a CPU option. They just might not be able to keep up points wise if we switch to a project that uses GPUs.

Does anyone know if there is going to be a CPU only project running the whole competition?

Also, the second project has been announced:

Discipline: GPU
Project: Collatz Conjecture
Dates: 05/07 - 05/12

What are the details we need to know about this project (pending credit, ATI/Nvidia, etc.)?


----------



## OliverGw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I think you'll be fine, since as far as I know, every project has a CPU option. They just might not be able to keep up points wise if we switch to a project that uses GPUs.
> Does anyone know if there is going to be a CPU only project running the whole competition?
> Also, the second project has been announced:
> Discipline: GPU
> Project: Collatz Conjecture
> Dates: 05/07 - 05/12
> What are the details we need to know about this project (pending credit, ATI/Nvidia, etc.)?


I know they're all CPU compatible, i was just referring to the fact that in CPU vs GPU, CPU is severely disadvantaged









Collatz is my primary contributing project. It's a CUDA project and i seem to plough through the work units WAY faster than any other project, so we might be in luck


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> Collatz is my primary contributing project. It's a CUDA project and i seem to plow through the work units WAY faster than any other project, so we might be in luck


True. I think Collatz is the 3rd best point generator for Nvidia cards, just behind Prime and DistRT.

EDIT: blonde moment


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> True. I think Collatz is the 3rd best point generator for Nvidia cards, just behind Prime and DistRT. Plus the instant point awarding is nice to have.


When did Collatz make the switch to instant credit? From what I remember (been awhile since I crunched that project) they were always delayed credits...do they switch to instant for the Pentathlon?


----------



## OliverGw

Just switched the 4 projects i'm running at the moment (Einstein, SETI, Collatz and WCG) over to Overclock.net team


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> True. I think Collatz is the 3rd best point generator for Nvidia cards, just behind Prime and DistRT. Plus the instant point awarding is nice to have.


You get instant points with Nvidia ? I'm running Collatz with three 6870's at the moment and have almost half a million points pending.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> I know they're all CPU compatible, i was just referring to the fact that in CPU vs GPU, CPU is severely disadvantaged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collatz is my primary contributing project. It's a CUDA project and i seem to plough through the work units WAY faster than any other project, so we might be in luck


Good to hear, sounds like you're more knowledgeable with BOINC than I am.









I'll do some test runs this evening with my 6970s.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> You get instant points with Nvidia ? I'm running Collatz with three 6870's at the moment and have almost half a million points pending.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> When did Collatz make the switch to instant credit? From what I remember (been awhile since I crunched that project) they were always delayed credits...do they switch to instant for the Pentathlon?










My bad, i got confused. Collatz does have delayed point awarding. I just stopped doing it a while ago to favor SETI, Prime and DistRT


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad, i got confused. Collatz does have delayed point awarding. I just stopped doing it a while ago to favor SETI, Prime and DistRT


DistrRTGen also switched to delayed points


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> DistrRTGen also switched to delayed points


That i know, but they're not as delayed as Collatz. I remember baaack in the day when i started BOINC (with a 9400 GT), points were awarded a week after i finished the WU. And SETI was like a month









At least DistRTgen takes 1-3 days...


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> DistrRTGen also switched to delayed points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That i know, but they're not as delayed as Collatz. I remember baaack in the day when i started BOINC (with a 9400 GT), points were awarded a week after i finished the WU. And SETI was like a month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least DistRTgen takes 1-3 days...
Click to expand...

Should we start running now?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> That i know, but they're not as delayed as Collatz. I remember baaack in the day when i started BOINC (with a 9400 GT), points were awarded a week after i finished the WU. And SETI was like a month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least DistRTgen takes 1-3 days...


Cuda tasks seem to get validated quickly but my ATI tasks have been pending for couple of days already.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Should we start running now?


I'm always running


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> Just switched the 4 projects i'm running at the moment (Einstein, SETI, Collatz and WCG) over to Overclock.net team


Awesome! Good to have you on board!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> did anyone even notice that we rolled by 6billion yesterday?
> http://boincstats.com/search/all_projects.php?teamid=49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182












I totally overlooked that! Congrats to all of us for breaking the *6 Billion* credit mark!!!


















And it looks like only another 6 days until we pass Team Canada and move into the Top 25!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally overlooked that! Congrats to all of us for breaking the *6 Billion* credit mark!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it looks like only another 6 days until we pass Team Canada and move into the Top 25!


I think we are going to be at 24, Team Canada probably overtakes Swissteam before we pass them both.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I think we are going to be at 24, Team Canada probably overtakes Swissteam before we pass them both.


You're right! Looks like we will overtake them both in 6 days!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

signed up looks like i over looked this been spending more time folding to get my points up.


----------



## Flying Toilet

I got my overclock down on my 2600k machine, and my ram just came in today and I've already got that up to 2133. Coupled with the video card, and perhaps if the PSU is up to the task a second card (4850), and the possibility of getting my 12 core Opteron online again I should be able to rack up a considerable amount for this event.


----------



## tommykl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*
> 
> I got my overclock down on my 2600k machine, and my ram just came in today and I've already got that up to 2133. Coupled with the video card, and perhaps if the PSU is up to the task a second card (4850), and the possibility of getting my 12 core Opteron online again I should be able to rack up a considerable amount for this event.


Should be looks like your sig says 750watt PSU. I've ran a 6950 and 4870 on my antec 750watt with the only problem being the triple height cooler of the 6950 was touching the 4870 so very little heat was being pumped out and turn off the overclock.


----------



## OliverGw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Awesome! Good to have you on board!


I don't want to be mistaken for a xenophobe, but there's nothing i would consider more gratifying than crushing the Germans in their own competition.

At full whack my collective systems hit around 140k-160k a day, so that should at least get us started


----------



## THC Butterz

just singed up!







havving a hell of a time figgureing out how to set it up, join the team and start running projects with credit going to the team... think i have rosetta @ home set up, but i dont know how to get it started, as it wont run, just keeps saying communication defered... bionic is far mor confusing than FAH


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> I don't want to be mistaken for a xenophobe, but there's nothing i would consider more gratifying than crushing the Germans in their own competition.
> 
> At full whack my collective systems hit around 140k-160k a day, so that should at least get us started










That's the kind of power I like to see! OCN FTW!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> just singed up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> havving a hell of a time figgureing out how to set it up, join the team and start running projects with credit going to the team... think i have rosetta @ home set up, but i dont know how to get it started, as it wont run, just keeps saying communication defered... bionic is far mor confusing than FAH


Go to the "Tasks" tab to see your current work units, and their progress.








It will seem more confusing at first, but after a day or two you'll get the hang of it. Thanks for joining!


----------



## jetpak12

I decided to take an idea from the [email protected] Team and make up a new avatar for the Pentathlon.











Feel free to make one yourself, or use mine.


----------



## solsamurai

Very nice. I just might steal it.


----------



## JY

Got one of our free servers working on it









http://boinc.bakerlab.org/show_host_detail.php?hostid=1537384


----------



## kyismaster

here made us a little sig tag:
Quote:


> - *3rd BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th - May 18th 2012* -


Code:



Code:


[CENTER] :king: - [B] [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1238097/3rd-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-may-18th-2012-sign-up-now#post_16877296]3rd BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th - May 18th 2012[/URL][/B] - :Rkingsmil [/CENTER]

wear it with pride


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> here made us a little sig tag:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *3rd BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th - May 18th 2012* -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER] :king: - [B] [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1238097/3rd-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-may-18th-2012-sign-up-now#post_16877296]3rd BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th - May 18th 2012[/URL][/B] - :Rkingsmil [/CENTER]
> 
> wear it with pride
Click to expand...

Nice one.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> Nice one.


i like the server, work it hard!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> Got one of our free servers working on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://boinc.bakerlab.org/show_host_detail.php?hostid=1537384


Sweet!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> here made us a little sig tag:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *3rd BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th - May 18th 2012* -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER] :king: - [B] [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1238097/3rd-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-may-18th-2012-sign-up-now#post_16877296]3rd BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th - May 18th 2012[/URL][/B] - :Rkingsmil [/CENTER]
> 
> wear it with pride
Click to expand...

This is great! Thx!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I decided to take an idea from the [email protected] Team and make up a new avatar for the Pentathlon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to make one yourself, or use mine.


Jetpak, this is great!


----------



## kyismaster

seems like I have something coming in the mail tomorrow heheheh.


----------



## JY

Triple post FTL.









Anyway, the server's CPU is running an OC for the purpose of this event.



It's our secondary game server, hence why it has 24GB of RAM amd 256GB RAID 1 SSDs







But it's not going to be active for quite a while, so why not!


----------



## OliverGw

When do the other projects get announced?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> When do the other projects get announced?


i believe they already are.

others are TBA

[email protected] - May 5th 0.00 (UTC) to May 10th 0.00 (UTC)
Collatz Conjecture - May 7th 0:00 (UTC) to May 12th 0:00 (UTC)
others TBA


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> here made us a little sig tag:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *3rd BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th - May 18th 2012* -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER] :king: - [B] [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1238097/3rd-boinc-pentathlon-may-5th-may-18th-2012-sign-up-now#post_16877296]3rd BOINC Pentathlon - May 5th - May 18th 2012[/URL][/B] - :Rkingsmil [/CENTER]
> 
> wear it with pride
Click to expand...

Awesome stuff! Added to OP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I decided to take an idea from the [email protected] Team and make up a new avatar for the Pentathlon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to make one yourself, or use mine.


Amazing. Added to OP as well!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> When do the other projects get announced?


No exact dates, but the rest are being announced throughout the next days and even during the competition. Collatz Conjecture was just announced today as the second discipline (representing the GPU project)


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Very nice. I just might steal it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Jetpak, this is great!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Amazing. Added to OP as well!


Thanks!


----------



## JY

oooooooo, didn't realise there were different projects









I'll make this my highest output ever







I'll pull in all the resources I have at my disposal, lets break some records!


----------



## DarkRyder

thats the spirit!


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> thats the spirit!


I still can't beat you though :/ I have heaps of CPU power in the form of servers, but CPU power is near useless in terms of points :s


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> thats the spirit!


No pressure dark, no pressure.


----------



## DarkRyder

if you put that power into specific projects, and own that project. Like tex does, go all out on something and own it!


----------



## steelrain33

or just pick a project darkryder doesnt seem to be interested in lol thats the only reason I am leading one of them.


----------



## kyismaster

Has someone been running projects under my name?

Last time I checked I only had 10 million.









And what?

Some ones slacking!

When I left, I was rank 67,

Im now rank 68 coming back xD


----------



## DarkRyder

which one is that? I'll point the army in that direction....


----------



## steelrain33

[email protected] I believe there is only 2 members for ocn.


----------



## DarkRyder

what is your boinc name?


----------



## Starbomba

Okay, the cavalry has arrived











My GTX 470's have arrived today! Too bad i will have only one working for the Pentathlon since i have not finished my WCing loop, but i'll slap my H70 on one









It's a good thing i decided to keep my A50 as a backup cooler, i'm re-OCing my i3 and i would've hated to use the stock cooler that came with it


----------



## steelrain33

jake


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

i dont undertand....what is this thread in about?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> i dont undertand....what is this thread in about?










noobies....

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/

Its basically [email protected] but more abroad focuses (( not just find a cure for cancer/ diseases ))

Such as solving/ proving complex math equations that can only be done with computers,
The possibilities are endless.

- Pentalon is a 13 day folding spree (( competition ))

in 5 categories picked by the Pentalon officials.

Current subjects are:

Rosetta @ home - Disease Cure finder
Collatz Conjecture - Math equations
more projects TBA.

We take this very seriously


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

thank you for explaining it to me and yes it does seem like you guys are taking this seriously and i respect that. all the best


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> thank you for explaining it to me and yes it does seem like you guys are taking this seriously and i respect that. all the best


would you like to join us and crunch a bit? it only takes 10minutes to set it up, and then you can gain the satisfaction of helping all mankind ?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

sure thing no harm in it


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> sure thing no harm in it


II think we can work those x2 570's hard









i'll let a project guide help you on picking a good Nvidia project.

also that 960 can work on Rossetta @ home at the same time.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> sure thing no harm in it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> II think we can work those x2 570's hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll let a project guide help you on picking a good Nvidia project.
> also that 960 can work on Rossetta @ home at the same time.


There is so many projects to choose from, so it all depends on what you are in to?
The GPUs can chew up the power so you just need to keep that in mind, but as most people leave the computer on 24/7 anyways, loading the CPU seems fair game to me


----------



## Weasel555

Am I still able to join? I don't typically run these projects, but I would have no issues running them for the OCN team.


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> if you put that power into specific projects, and own that project. Like tex does, go all out on something and own it!


In that case, I shall whip Tex's ass this time next month


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelrain33*
> 
> jake


cool. my target has been painted







lol


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> In that case, I shall whip Tex's ass this time next month


Ohhhhh! Promises promises!

LOL!


----------



## Flying Toilet

So I plan on running everything (CPU, two video cards, server) on Rosetta at first, then when Collatz starts moving the video cards to that, and migrating everything to that when the Rosetta event is over. Should I do that or should I concentrate all of my resources on each event as they come up? The cards are a GTS 450 overclocked and a Radeon 4850 which will remain stock because I could crumble the cooler in my hand.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weasel555*
> 
> Am I still able to join? I don't typically run these projects, but I would have no issues running them for the OCN team.


Yep, there's still lots of time to join up. Welcome aboard!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*
> 
> So I plan on running everything (CPU, two video cards, server) on Rosetta at first, then when Collatz starts moving the video cards to that, and migrating everything to that when the Rosetta event is over. Should I do that or should I concentrate all of my resources on each event as they come up? The cards are a GTS 450 overclocked and a Radeon 4850 which will remain stock because I could crumble the cooler in my hand.


I think Rosetta is a CPU-only project, but someone correct me if I'm wrong.

I think a good strategy at this point is to get Rosetta primed and running, and run your CPU continuously on that until it ends, or another a CPU project is announced. Then, simply have your GPUs take care of Collatz and don't bother putting CPU power to it, as you'll get much more points with your cards.

We also might want to start on Collatz pretty early too, as someone posted earlier that it can take up to a week to receive credit on some WUs, particularly for ATI cards.


----------



## Weasel555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Yep, there's still lots of time to join up. Welcome aboard!


Do you require any information? My BOINC username is Albeno i believe, i may have to check it when i get home.


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Ohhhhh! Promises promises!
> LOL!


Xeon and i7 server cluster VS Tex1954









What kind of hardware do you use anyway? Out of curiosity.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> Xeon and i7 server cluster VS Tex1954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of hardware do you use anyway? Out of curiosity.


Well, I have a screaming 1.6GHz Pentium-M laptop... and A8-3850 running with 2 cores doing Rosetta and WCG, and a couple other SLOW systems...

Hmm, let's see... 800D box is 1090T/dual GTX460's at 900MHZ... AZZA box is 1090T with dual 9800 GT 738 MHz cards, R400 box is 1100T with 925MHz HD6990, Blue Beast Sig System is i7-950 with dual GTX 560 Ti at 981MHz... and toy HP-Compaq box is currently AMD 955BE with no usable GPU...

Hmm, and then there is the DUAL Xeon SR-X board with dual GTX690's and Dual HD 7990's... oh wait... that's the imaginary Phantom system... doesn't count...

That's about it I suppose...










PS: And all my boxes CPU's on SIMAP now... since SIMAP only comes out for a couple weeks every month... SIMAP one of my Favs... Like Einstein and Milkyway... guess the stats show that... I run it hard every month.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> In that case, I shall whip Tex's ass this time next month


Don't mess with Tex(as)!









Loving the competitive spirit! Let me see what the server farm can do!!!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> We also might want to start on Collatz pretty early too, as someone posted earlier that it can take up to a week to receive credit on some WUs, particularly for ATI cards.


This is the oldest task that I have pending in Collatz at the moment : http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/result.php?resultid=113979157. There's also more tasks from that same day over a week ago still pending.


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, I have a screaming 1.6GHz Pentium-M laptop... and A8-3850 running with 2 cores doing Rosetta and WCG, and a couple other SLOW systems...
> Hmm, let's see... 800D box is 1090T/dual GTX460's at 900MHZ... AZZA box is 1090T with dual 9800 GT 738 MHz cards, R400 box is 1100T with 925MHz HD6990, Blue Beast Sig System is i7-950 with dual GTX 560 Ti at 981MHz... and toy HP-Compaq box is currently AMD 955BE with no usable GPU...
> Hmm, and then there is the DUAL Xeon SR-X board with dual GTX690's and Dual HD 7990's... oh wait... that's the imaginary Phantom system... doesn't count...
> That's about it I suppose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: And all my boxes CPU's on SIMAP now... since SIMAP only comes out for a couple weeks every month... SIMAP one of my Favs... Like Einstein and Milkyway... guess the stats show that... I run it hard every month.


Right now we have the single Xeon system, The i7 2600, The Dual E5620 and the dual HEX core l5640.

They are used though, so I can't be BOINCing on them









More on the way next month.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Don't mess with Tex(as)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the competitive spirit! Let me see what the server farm can do!!!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> We also might want to start on Collatz pretty early too, as someone posted earlier that it can take up to a week to receive credit on some WUs, particularly for ATI cards.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the oldest task that I have pending in Collatz at the moment : http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/result.php?resultid=113979157. There's also more tasks from that same day over a week ago still pending.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info.









Hopefully a lot of people will start running Collatz for the Pentathlon and WUs will begin to get validated more quickly. This should apply other projects also.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weasel555*
> 
> Do you require any information? My BOINC username is Albeno i believe, i may have to check it when i get home.


Just be sure that you've signed up on the spreadsheet in the OP, and that your projects are running for Overclock.net


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hopefully a lot of people will start running Collatz for the Pentathlon and WUs will begin to get validated more quickly*. This should apply other projects also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just be sure that you've signed up on the spreadsheet in the OP, and that your projects are running for Overclock.net


That pretty much sums it up right there. IIRC, Collatz has a "dual-verification" or whatever you want to call it, where two people run the same task and the results are compared. If the two results are the same then the WU is validated, if the results do not match then it is invalid. At least, that's how I had it explained to me awhile back. So it would make sense the more people that run the project, the quicker WUs will be validated. In theory, if enough people run, it could be almost instant validation. If my understanding of how Collatz validates is wrong, feel free to point me to the source that explains how their validation process works, I don't want to be spreading any misinformation


----------



## kyismaster

;') we have so many new members,

its so beautiful.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> That pretty much sums it up right there. IIRC, Collatz has a "dual-verification" or whatever you want to call it, where two people run the same task and the results are compared. If the two results are the same then the WU is validated, if the results do not match then it is invalid. At least, that's how I had it explained to me awhile back. So it would make sense the more people that run the project, the quicker WUs will be validated. In theory, if enough people run, it could be almost instant validation. If my understanding of how Collatz validates is wrong, feel free to point me to the source that explains how their validation process works, I don't want to be spreading any misinformation


I think that if the first two results don't match then status is shown as inconclusive and the same task is given to a third system. Then result of that third system is compared with two originals and the one that matches with third is judged as valid.


----------



## PsYLoR

Signed up for my first event







got an i7 930, 7970 and a P4 2.8ghz ready to crunch.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> Signed up for my first event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got an i7 930, 7970 and a P4 2.8ghz ready to crunch.


Awesome! That 7970 will put out some ridiculous points!


----------



## Tex1954

Many projects send out 3 tasks automatically and if the first two agree, then the third is cancelled by server "IF" it hasn't started running already.

Also, as MM67 said, most send out at least two and do the third if there is an error...

Sometimes, errors happen on all systems for a given WU and in that case it's usually part of a bad batch from my experience... Don't happen often, but when it does, you can get hundreds of bad WU's all at once until somebody notices and stops the batch...

All fun in the CPU sun!


----------



## Finrond

Oh god, rosetta, y u use so much memory! This is not going to work on my 24 thread Xeon...


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Oh god, rosetta, y u use so much memory! This is not going to work on my 24 thread Xeon...


Easy fix... MO Mem!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Oh god, rosetta, y u use so much memory! This is not going to work on my 24 thread Xeon...


Is it as bad as NFS which eats up to 1.5 GB RAM per thread? it's been a while since i ran Rosetta...


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Oh god, rosetta, y u use so much memory! This is not going to work on my 24 thread Xeon...


16Gb and 8 threads FTW

EDIT: going to fire up Rosetta when my last batch of Cosmology runs out. And switch to Collatz when my last GPUgrid 24 WU ends

OCN FTW


----------



## DarkRyder

or neurona that uses between 1gb and 2gb per workunit.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> or neurona that uses between 1gb and 2gb per workunit.


Speaking of neurona, I always would only get one WU. Now recently, I have been getting two at a time. Anyone else getting the same results with neurona

Very interesting project, just wished I could get more WUs, and last longer than a couple minutes


----------



## Angrybutcher

One thing that I'm unclear on, and I'm sorry if it was asked before, does it matter if an individual doesn't meet all 5 objectives? Will that affect the overall team? For example, if a person only manages 4 out of 5, but the team has full credit for all 5, will the 4/5 person essentially be disqualified?


----------



## Tex1954

All that matters is total team points... nothing individual about it except for the minimum 20K total points for the prize.


----------



## kyismaster

hey DarkRyder do you still have a 5870?


----------



## DarkRyder

nope not since i sold it about 9 months ago. all i have are some beat up and bandaged up 5850s.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Speaking of neurona, I always would only get one WU. Now recently, I have been getting two at a time. Anyone else getting the same results with neurona
> Very interesting project, just wished I could get more WUs, and last longer than a couple minutes


ask tex, its all his fault. lol


----------



## kyismaster

see if you can find some 5870's i have a water block.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see if you can find some 5870's i have a water block.


PM me, I will fulfill your Gpu needs.


----------



## Iislsdum

I haven't checked this in a couple days. The notification systems of both OCN and Head-Fi (problem with Huddler?) aren't sending me anything so I have to remember the old-fashioned way









Anyway, by some coincidence, I started cruching Collatz on my 460 SE's recently to see if it would work. I kept failing GPUGrid tasks, but Collatz works for some strange reason. Good to put my GPU's to work again







Oh, how I miss the sound of those fans!

I'm trying hard to get Cap'n Crunch up and running for the event.

I see that the third project has been announced, and was wondering: What defines the discipline Showbag?

Cheers, and crunch hard!


----------



## jetpak12

The third project has just been announced: *WCG*!









Category: Showbag
Project: World Community Grid
Dates: 05/10 to 05/15

Not very much overlap with Rosetta at least, so we should be able to start switching to WCG late on the 9th without too much issue.









EDIT: Showbag, I believe, is the category where any and all projects are allowed to be proposed to run.

I also convinced my brother to commit to crunching for our team.









The only issue is that he has a laptop with an i7 2630QM (4 cores/8 threads) and a 6770m that he says gets really hot when he games with it. Any suggestions to keep the heat down, or anything to be worried about? He already has a cooling pad.


----------



## goodtobeking

You could always put it in a tub of mineral oil. Then if the oil heats up too much thats when you add a pump and radiator. Just dont plan on taking it back out and using it lol

Thanks for the update about WCG


----------



## Biorganic

Just pulled the trigger on the HIS ICEQ 7950. Should get decent ppd for collatz...Hopefully I can have this up and running by the 7th


----------



## DarkRyder

awesome man, hope to see that baby crunching some good numbers


----------



## Biorganic

Thank you and I am totally psyched. Going from a 4870 to a 7950. lol


----------



## DarkRyder

we get to see pics of the system when its in there right?


----------



## PsYLoR

Collatz gives my 7970 around 1500-3500 per wu, completed in around 550sec

Sorry only just started to run it so I don't know total ppd yet.

But your 7950 should do well to.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> we get to see pics of the system when its in there right?


I suppose I could take some pictures. My rig isn't as glorious as some other BOINCers that I have seen but my new baby deserves some dirty pics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> Collatz gives my 7970 around 1500-3500 per wu, completed in around 550sec
> 
> Sorry only just started to run it so I don't know total ppd yet.
> 
> But your 7950 should do well to.


Thanks for the info.
Doing some _Rough_ calculations. At 15 min per WU and at an average of 2000 points per WU I should get ~190k a day. Hopefully those numbers are conservative enough that I will be pleasantly surprised...


----------



## b3machi7ke

is there no information in the google docs spreadsheet that covers the 7950? I can't currently view it, for some reason it's crapping out on me so maybe it's doing that for everyone. But I thought the spreadsheet was a pretty extensive list of hardware and projects...


----------



## Angrybutcher

If you're referring to this spreadsheet, that is purely user built from OCN members. If nobody has submitted 7950 data, then it won't be listed.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> If you're referring to this spreadsheet, that is purely user built from OCN members. If nobody has submitted 7950 data, then it won't be listed.


That would be the one, but google doesn't like me today...I guess I'm just surprised that no one has a 7950 and put anything in there, that's all


----------



## Angrybutcher

There is one piece of 7970 data for Milkyway at roughly 320k ppd.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> You could always put it in a tub of mineral oil. Then if the oil heats up too much thats when you add a pump and radiator. Just dont plan on taking it back out and using it lol
> 
> Thanks for the update about WCG


While that certainly would work, I'm afraid it won't be practical!









We'll just keep an eye on temps.


----------



## OliverGw

They seem to be announcing all the projects i already contribute to lol. No complaints here!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> They seem to be announcing all the projects i already contribute to lol. No complaints here!


That is one thing people should be aware of. If there are projects picked that you do not currently participate in, you will want to add them and do a unit or two ASAP so the stats show up within the proper time frame.


----------



## Finrond

So I did a test run of Rosetta on the 24 thread linux VM. Looks like it's a no go. Even when I set it to run only 10 tasks at once it hung, created massive sluggishness and the WU's were crashing after a couple minutes.


----------



## Tex1954

Ouchy!

Mo Mem Man! Mo Mem!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Ouchy!
> Mo Mem Man! Mo Mem!


Not entirely sure thats the issue, seemed it wasnt even using all of it.


----------



## gamer11200

Could be the Disk I/O being stressed too much? Try running 6 tasks and see what happens.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Could be the Disk I/O being stressed too much? Try running 6 tasks and see what happens.


Is Rosetta heavy on the disk's I/O?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Is Rosetta heavy on the disk's I/O?


well, for one thing, it takes up 1GB of my diskspace... thats for sure.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> well, for one thing, it takes up 1GB of my diskspace... thats for sure.


Well, for me WCG takes 1 GB while Rosetta takes 300 MB...









What i meant was if Rosetta did a lot of reads/writes to the disk. BOINC is running on my SSD, so i did got a bit worried about that.

In other stuff, i'm all ready for the Pentathlon. Seems like my i3 will have to do @ 4.4 GHz since stabilizing any higher demands more time (which i don't have atm). but i just did _the mod_ with one of my 470's, and got it stuffed along my GTS 450


----------



## Flying Toilet

Looks like I'll be adding a 256 bit GTX 460 1GB to the arsenal, hopefully in time for the Collatz event


----------



## OliverGw

Precisely what TIME does this start? Midnight tonight at GMT +1 as it's GER organised?


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> Precisely what TIME does this start? Midnight tonight at GMT +1 as it's GER organised?


I've placed the countdown clocks for the start and end of each discipline at the bottom of the OP.


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

Could somebody please inform me. What is this? Looks interesting.....


----------



## OliverGw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> I've placed the countdown clocks for the start and end of each discipline at the bottom of the OP.


Cool, thanks


----------



## Finrond

Anyone know why Rosetta would only be using 3 of 4 cores? Even with all other projects suspended (WuProp and Collatz GPU) it still refuses to run 4 WU's. As far as I can tell I have no settings that would cause this.


----------



## Tex1954

Memory usage while in use: 90%

Do you have enough cached to run it? I presume so... otherwise Disk Space...

And use 100% of CPU's...

That about all I can think off... WUProp won't affect anything... BUT, if collatz needs a core to properly, that would do it and suspending the tasks may not change that..


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Could be the Disk I/O being stressed too much? Try running 6 tasks and see what happens.


Rosetta seems to be working much better with 8 threads + SIMAP. Will attempt a Rose + WCG test later on.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Memory usage while in use: 90%
> Do you have enough cached to run it? I presume so... otherwise Disk Space...
> And use 100% of CPU's...
> That about all I can think off... WUProp won't affect anything... BUT, if collatz needs a core to properly, that would do it and suspending the tasks may not change that..


Suddenly.... out of the blue... 4 threads are now going at once. Not sure exactly what I did (if anything).

EDIT: Think I figured it out, it was set to use only 50% memory when computer is in use. It then completed a higher mem usage WU and then started 2 less fat ones. *Changes setting so this doesn't happen again*


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Suddenly.... out of the blue... 4 threads are now going at once. Not sure exactly what I did (if anything).


My thoughts directed at your system... and a few OOOOoohhhhmmmmm, OOOOohhhhmmmm, OOOoohhhmmmm runny runny CPU....

Magic!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehOnlyMITTENS*
> 
> Could somebody please inform me. What is this? Looks interesting.....


Umm, it's a crunching contest... hosted by the Germany Team...


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Umm, it's a crunching contest... hosted by the Germany Team...


So, similar to folding? Just crunching some sort of application for points?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehOnlyMITTENS*
> 
> So, similar to folding? Just crunching some sort of application for points?


Umm, yes... this IS the OCN BOINC team... that's what we do is crunch like crazy....

You can read the FIRST post and click on links in the Pentathlon (this) thread to find out details...

Also, there are many links in the OCN BOINC team you can click on... Take some initiative and find out things...


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehOnlyMITTENS*
> 
> So, similar to folding? Just crunching some sort of application for points?


Its the same basic idea as folding, but with BOINC you get to choose the projects you want to run. So you can do protein folding projects very similar to [email protected] (for example, [email protected], the first project for this event, is a protein folding project). Or, you can do something completely different, such as computing distributed "rainbow tables" for computer security encryption (or I suppose de-cryption?) with DiRT, or help search for alien life forms with SETI (the Search for Extra-Terrestrial Intelligence), and many others.

The Pentathlon is an annual event where teams that run BOINC compete against each other in a variety of projects. The idea here is to run the projects like crazy during the alloted time and get as much points as possible to beat the other teams. The OCN team is going to the top this year, join up to be a part!









EDIT: I'm feeling a bit frustrated right now because I went to put the stock cooler back on my waterblocked GTX460 to find that I don't have all the pieces required to put it back on.







I have the stock cooler, but no screws, no mounting bracket and no VRM heatsinks. So I guess it will have to sit out the Pentathlon.


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Umm, yes... this IS the OCN BOINC team... that's what we do is crunch like crazy....
> You can read the FIRST post and click on links in the Pentathlon (this) thread to find out details...
> Also, there are many links in the OCN BOINC team you can click on... Take some initiative and find out things...


Hey now, don't count me as an idiot so quickly xD
I'll have you know I read the website and thought it was possibly a gaming thing. I just re-read it and saw the "choose between GPU and CPU functions" under "the challenge". Thats the only thing that gave me and idea


----------



## mm67

How long do WCG WU's usually stay in waiting for validation status ?


----------



## DarkRyder

each project inside of WCG takes its own amount of time.


----------



## mm67

So which projects have fastest validation times ? I'm trying to figure out what projects to run for Pentathlon and when to switch from Rosetta to WCG.


----------



## DarkRyder

hmm. cure for cancer i know has good turn around times.... not sure off hand i dont look at WCG stats that closely. Maybe look at the spreadsheet for some info and ask Tex1954 I bet he has a better idea on that then i do. sorry.


----------



## JY

Running rosetta on 8 cores with 5.4GB RAM usage, it's not that bad


----------



## OliverGw

You guys will probably appreciate this the most. Just came back to my main machine, wondering why it hadn't got more credits for the last day, to find a rather interesting memory leak in the svchost.exe process:



Can't say i've ever seen that before!

Also, a portion of the render farm at work has succesfully been misappropriated for a better cause. Unfortunately it may drop out on Monday during the first stage of Collatz due to pending renders...


----------



## dog5566

i feel sick:letsparty ,,,, All is up an runing!!


----------



## gamer11200

The Pentathlon has begun! [email protected] is the first discipline. Crunch away everyone and maximize your [email protected] credits!


----------



## solsamurai

Figures this would start while I'm at work, lol.


----------



## Starbomba

I arrived 30 mins ago, just in time to fire up my machines


----------



## tommykl

suspended gpu crunching in order to free up one more core.


----------



## Flying Toilet

Just kidding. Overtired and overlooked the down arrow on the sign up sheet.


----------



## PsYLoR

looks like we are holding 14th spot so far in rosetta - can't wait for collatz to run my 7970


----------



## tommykl

we drop a spot down to 15 position


----------



## b3machi7ke

rosetta sucks...i will not run this project again, 12GB of RAM should be plenty of memory to run a project...


----------



## PsYLoR

unfortunately it is you who has the suckness in this case, no rosetta


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> unfortunately it is you who has the suckness in this case, no rosetta


Yep, guess I am full of suck...dumb people voicing their opinion on an internet forum, I can't believe anyone would have the nerve to speak what's on their mind on the internet


----------



## Angrybutcher

Weird. All this talk of Rosetta using several gigs per thread. Just checked my Intel box and I'm using a hair over 400mb per thread. My AMD box on the other hand is limping along with 2gb in the system, ~450 of which for one thread and a little under 300mb for two other threads. Not sure why it's not running a fourth.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Weird. All this talk of Rosetta using several gigs per thread. Just checked my Intel box and I'm using a hair over 400mb per thread. My AMD box on the other hand is limping along with 2gb in the system, ~450 of which for one thread and a little under 300mb for two other threads. Not sure why it's not running a fourth.


My thoughts exactly. I'm using 3 GB of RAM on my main rig, my HTPC has 2 GB used, and my laptop has 2 GB as well. I was actually expecting at least NFS-like usage levels.


----------



## mm67

8 GB & 8 threads of Rosetta seems to be working fine


----------



## dog5566

The points are so low in [email protected] and on all of my computers im geting lots of error's


----------



## gamer11200

151,708 credits yesterday and currently 57,141.55 so far in the first few hours, incredible!


----------



## Kieran

I'm currently using 75% of my 8GB RAM capacity (including a 512mb RAM Disk). 6 Threads of Rosetta running here


----------



## b3machi7ke

yeah, the memory usage is confusing me...it's maxing out my two desktops, one with 6GB of RAM and one with 12GB of RAM, but my laptop is running @ 100% processor usage but only using like 500MB out of 3GB of RAM. Granted, the laptop is a dual core, the two desktops are quads, so the laptop is only running two WUs vs desktops running 8. But stlil, 250MB per WU should only equate to 2GB I would assume, so I have no idea why they're using so much memory on the desktops...









Oh well, guess it's console gaming for the next two weeks during the pentathlon...


----------



## jetpak12

I'm getting ~400MB usage per task for Rosetta. I went ahead and bumped up BOINC usage allotment from 50% memory to 75% just in case though.

I wonder if the difference we're seeing is because of the different tasks we're being assigned? All my WUs are Rosetta "mini" tasks. Is there a regular type as well?


----------



## kyismaster

the usage doesn't bother me to be honest.

You can change the amount of usage it takes in your account panel @ rosetta's site.


----------



## tommykl

350-500 MB per thread with six of them running on my PII X6 all of them are minis as well.


----------



## OliverGw

What the hell is up with Rosetta? I'm getting 80% Compute Failure/Error across ALL clients (17 Machines). How is this possible?

On my Xeon machine each thread is using 900mb


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> What the hell is up with Rosetta? I'm getting 80% Compute Failure/Error across ALL clients (17 Machines). How is this possible?
> 
> On my Xeon machine each thread is using 900mb


I think you've mentioned this already, but how much memory are in those machines? I wonder if its memory-related errors, or something else?









(Sorry, this post isn't helpful at all lol.)

Something interesting I did notice though: if you check out the [email protected] page, the credits given out yesterday is double the normal amount.



It'll be interesting to see today's results!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Weird. All this talk of Rosetta using several gigs per thread. Just checked my Intel box and I'm using a hair over 400mb per thread. My AMD box on the other hand is limping along with 2gb in the system, ~450 of which for one thread and a little under 300mb for two other threads. Not sure why it's not running a fourth.


My boxes use from 350Meg up to 900+ meg PER TASK. It varies a LOT. Best to have 1Gig per thread available for these new 3.30 WU's... The small one just started when I took picture...

Oh, and these are the default 3-Hour tasks...












PS: My rule of thumb is 1-Gig Mem per Thread... and in some cases, even that isn't enough! 2-Gig mem per thread is best with a minimum 8-Gig for a 6-Thread CPU... 12-Gig being ideal.

Add as they get further along...


----------



## OliverGw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I think you've mentioned this already, but how much memory are in those machines? I wonder if its memory-related errors, or something else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry, this post isn't helpful at all lol.)
> Something interesting I did notice though: if you check out the [email protected] page, the credits given out yesterday is double the normal amount.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see today's results!


The RAM on the machines breaks down as follows:

10x 2600k machines with 16gb
2x Dual Xeon E5420 with 16gb
1x Dual Xeon E5420 with 8gb
1x Dual Xeon X5650 with 48gb
1x Dual Xeon E5530 with 24gb
1x Dual Xeon X5550 with 24gb
1x Dual Xeon E5520 with 12gb

Doesn't seem to make a difference which computers it is, there is a seriously high failure rate on the units.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> The RAM on the machines breaks down as follows:
> 10x 2600k machines with 16gb
> 2x Dual Xeon E5420 with 16gb
> 1x Dual Xeon E5420 with 8gb
> 1x Dual Xeon X5650 with 48gb
> 1x Dual Xeon E5530 with 24gb
> 1x Dual Xeon X5550 with 24gb
> 1x Dual Xeon E5520 with 12gb
> Doesn't seem to make a difference which computers it is, there is a seriously high failure rate on the units.


If they are running Linux, possibly a library lacking in there somewhere... like ia32_lib or something. If running windows, it's best to set BOINC so it runs them to completion... especially if you have the "Leave Application in memory while suspended" box ticked. Suspended applications still eat up memory!

So, best to set CPU Minutes between application switching to 960 minutes or something like that, set Max Memory Used to 90% while in use and see if that helps...










PS: It's climbing higher!!!


----------



## OliverGw

They're all running Windows 7. They are all set to leave application in memory by default.

All the machines apart from the X5650 box (my main one) aren't doing anything apart from running BOINC, so all are running to completion. The odd thing is i haven't had a single computation error on my main machine. Perhaps Rosetta likes the machine to be using up other resources lol.

It's worth pointing out that i've never had this problem before with any other projects, and all the machines in use do/have run BOINC previously.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> They're all running Windows 7. They are all set to leave application in memory by default.
> All the machines apart from the X5650 box (my main one) aren't doing anything apart from running BOINC, so all are running to completion. The odd thing is i haven't had a single computation error on my main machine. Perhaps Rosetta likes the machine to be using up other resources lol.
> It's worth pointing out that i've never had this problem before with any other projects, and all the machines in use do/have run BOINC previously.


One other thing you could try... don't run 100% of the CPU's... set it to 75% or 90% of CPU's and try that. I have one box that seems to glitch when LAN I/O is slowed for any reason so have to leave an extra core (thread) or two free. Also, make sure BOINC memory limits are set to 90%... the default 50% while in use can mess things up.


----------



## JY

Oliver, why on earth do you have so many machines? 0.o

I have several machines for hosting purposes.

Anyway, rosetta really wasn't the best project to pick.


----------



## Tex1954

Ummm, Rosetta is the first part of the Pentathlon... why would he pick something else?

LOL!


----------



## OliverGw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> One other thing you could try... don't run 100% of the CPU's... set it to 75% or 90% of CPU's and try that. I have one box that seems to glitch when LAN I/O is slowed for any reason so have to leave an extra core (thread) or two free. Also, make sure BOINC memory limits are set to 90%... the default 50% while in use can mess things up.


Tex - thanks for that, i'll try that now. Hopefully that should improve things!

JY - Render Farm for CG/VFX. There are actually many more, those are just the ones i could spare for the BOINC Pentathalon


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Ummm, Rosetta is the first part of the Pentathlon... why would he pick something else?
> LOL!


What I mean is Rosetta wasn't the best choice for this event.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> Tex - thanks for that, i'll try that now. Hopefully that should improve things!
> JY - Render Farm for CG/VFX. There are actually many more, those are just the ones i could spare for the BOINC Pentathalon


Interesting.


----------



## dog5566

Im too get lots of error's about 1 in every 8 wu's has a error! i have just changed my seting like TEX has said







now time will tell...


----------



## OliverGw

All Mem usage was already set at 75%. Seems it's the 2600k machines with the most failed work units. ECC Memory wouldn't be a factor, would it?


----------



## Starbomba

How come you guys are getting errors? Got 3 PC's crunching Rosetta, only one is OC'd, and i've had only one WU failed.


----------



## OliverGw

Only 1 of my PC's is OC'D. the X5650 with 48gb of RAM, and that is the one that hasn't had any errors yet. Weird :S


----------



## THC Butterz

glad i loged on, forgot about this... started now tho...


----------



## kyismaster

I think im the only one that doesn't get errors lol.





Probably asking why am I doing collatz?

Because collatz takes days to validate my WU's lol.

I also know it won't be counted until the 10'th oh well.


----------



## Starbomba

I got one error, but it was from my laptop when i forgot it over my bed and had overheating issues


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> All Mem usage was already set at 75%. Seems it's the 2600k machines with the most failed work units. ECC Memory wouldn't be a factor, would it?


I didn't know s 2600K had ECC support... but if it does, shouldn't do anything but slow things down a bit I think...

Can't think of any other suggestions...


----------



## OliverGw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I didn't know s 2600K had ECC support... but if it does, shouldn't do anything but slow things down a bit I think...
> Can't think of any other suggestions...


They don't, i was referring to the Xeon machines


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

AHHHH IM LATE!!!!!! Stupid exams... Its ok im all started up now!


----------



## kyismaster

I want 8 threads....


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I want 8 threads....


I want 8 threads... on one PC








I already have them in 3 PC's


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Actually i have 12 threads going, my lappy is working it too







8 threads on desktop, 4 more on laptop. if only [email protected] supported GPU's


----------



## THC Butterz

i might need to take a break and do some overclocking tonight... 2hrs 56min under 100% cpu load and my cpu is sitting at 45c... obviously 3.75ghz on my 1090t isnt enough... need more power...


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> i might need to take a break and do some overclocking tonight... 2hrs 56min under 100% cpu load and my cpu is sitting at 45c... obviously 3.75ghz on my 1090t isnt enough... need more power...


only 3.8GHz and im at 72.C







NEED MOAR HEATSINKK!!!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> only 3.8GHz and im at 72.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEED MOAR HEATSINKK!!!


All you need is water


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> All you need is water


No... all I need is the cha ching... $$$


----------



## kyismaster

yes and I need a 48 core xeon pc((rack)) with 1TB of ram & 10 SSD's in raid = ~ 10,000 USD. (( real prices ))


----------



## tommykl

Sitting at a chilly 40c here on air no OC since rosetta was erroring out the results, didn't want to risk the time and possible guarantee points for a few extra hundred points from the OC.


----------



## THC Butterz

why are you guys getting errors?? i had 1 and only one, and it was on a packet that didnt even start, but all of the ones im processing are fine...


----------



## magic8192

I have been running Rosetta a good bit lately and my 2600K crapped out a couple of days ago and it seemed like every Rosetta WU was a computing error. I dropped off the overclock a little bit and reset the project and everything has been working good since then.


----------



## Flying Toilet

I'm getting 400-500 MB per thread, it's only using four threads due to the fact that I'm only using 4 GB of memory... I might turn HT off and see if I can bump the clocks up a bit.


----------



## mm67

Approximate error rates for Rosetta on my systems so far :

i7-950 6 %, (has the lowest overclock )
i5-2500K 0 %, (has the highest overclock)
i7-2600K 2 %


----------



## solsamurai

Only had a couple fail for me so far.


----------



## jetpak12

I've had a handful of errors, but I think they're all on the HPCS servers I still have going.







I take it a "validation error" means that two results didn't agree?

Also, I'm very glad I went with water this time around, ambient temps are currently 31C+.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I've had a handful of errors, but I think they're all on the HPCS servers I still have going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it a "validation error" means that two results didn't agree?*
> Also, I'm very glad I went with water this time around, ambient temps are currently 31C+.*


Yikes! And I thought my 27c ambient was bad....


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Yikes! And I thought my 27c ambient was bad....


Yep, I have my PC in pretty much the worse position ever: jammed in a corner of a tiny room between my desk and the wall with no AC. Its gets hot in here really fast.









CPU temps have been holding steady in the 50s over the past 24 hours on 100% load.


----------



## pn0yb0i

I want a chance at that Skyrim copy!

WHAT DO I DO AND WHERE DO I START!


----------



## THC Butterz

currently have a run time of 10.5hrs 100% load ambient 31c and my cpu is @ 39c... i love water


----------



## dog5566

Lots of errors on my i3 laptop like 40%!!!!







and about 10% on my i5 tower, but only 1 or 2 on my E6300 pc,

I be glad when we start the GPU WU's tonight!!


----------



## mm67

Only a bit over 2000 points to spot 13, time to push


----------



## OliverGw

It just seems really odd to me. None of my machines listed are OC'd apart from my main Xeon machine, which is the only one NOT getting errors lol.

My credit with Rosetta for yesterday is aprrox 18,000, compared to the 169,000 i got with Collatz/WCG the day before this started. Strike anyone else as odd?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> It just seems really odd to me. None of my machines listed are OC'd apart from my main Xeon machine, which is the only one NOT getting errors lol.
> My credit with Rosetta for yesterday is aprrox 18,000, compared to the 169,000 i got with Collatz/WCG the day before this started. Strike anyone else as odd?


All projects give different points... Rosetta 3.30 looks to be giving about 33 points/hr... other projects do more or less...


----------



## b3machi7ke

No collatz GPU tasks available for Linux?







I thought i used to run collatz on my linux machine, am I confused or did something change?


----------



## OliverGw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> All projects give different points... Rosetta 3.30 looks to be giving about 33 points/hr... other projects do more or less...


I know, but THAT much less :s?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Also, I'm very glad I went with water this time around, ambient temps are currently 31C+.


I know that feel bro, current temps are 33c over here.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> I know, but THAT much less :s?


Yep. CPU projects tend to run really low on points, like at most 1500 points per thread per 24 hours.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Only a bit over 2000 points to spot 13, time to push


We made it into 13th!







Can we make it 12th? Currently ~15,000 points between us and BOINC Italy, and we currently have higher PPD.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Also, I'm very glad I went with water this time around, ambient temps are currently 31C+.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that feel bro, current temps are 33c over here.
Click to expand...

I'm right at 33.1C right now.











Have a fan going to keep a 1090T with stock cooling at decent temps (currently at 49-50C @ 3.6GHz). I need George R.R. Martin to hold the fan in place; otherwise it blows so hard it'll push itself back!









The 1090T is currently at 1.4V Vcore for that OC. This is my first time playing with any AMD processor, does that seem high? I know for Intel processors people generally go with 1.4 Vcore max on air.

Also, one of the brand-new fans in that brand-new case had to die on me.









You can also see the watercooled sig in the background, through the arm of the chair.









Interestingly, the Core2Quad @ 3.4GHz is completing Rosetta tasks in about 3 hours, while the 1090T at 3.6GHz is taking ~3.5 hours.









And just to be clear, Collatz starts in a few hours right?


----------



## dog5566

I dont think there is any point for me carring on, on my i3 laptop as all of the last 9 WU have error's and my i5 rig is 50/50 with error's!!

Has any one worked out whats up with rosetta yet?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> We made it into 13th!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we make it 12th? Currently ~15,000 points between us and BOINC Italy, and we currently have higher PPD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right at 33.1C right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a fan going to keep a 1090T with stock cooling at decent temps (currently at 49-50C @ 3.6GHz). I need George R.R. Martin to hold the fan in place; otherwise it blows so hard it'll push itself back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1090T is currently at 1.4V Vcore for that OC. This is my first time playing with any AMD processor, does that seem high? I know for Intel processors people generally go with 1.4 Vcore max on air.
> Also, one of the brand-new fans in that brand-new case had to die on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also see the watercooled sig in the background, through the arm of the chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, the Core2Quad @ 3.4GHz is completing Rosetta tasks in about 3 hours, while the 1090T at 3.6GHz is taking ~3.5 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to be clear, Collatz starts in a few hours right?


My case is full of fans and Intel CPUs can stand more heat than AMD's, thankfully i do not need such methods. But i have the feeling if i add one more it'll levitate









My i3 is running @ 4.45 GHz w 1.4v. It's running at a toasty 71c with my A50







. Most i3-i5-i7 CPU's don't get that good over 1.4v, but my Conroes like 1.45v.

So far only my 470 is under "water" (if you can call an H70 water), the rest is on air... for now. Hopefully i'll have my WCing loop set up by next month with both of my 470's spitting points like no tomorrow









And yes, Collatz will start in ~6.5 hours, but just to be on the safe side i stopped DistrRTGen and started Collatz this morning


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> I dont think there is any point for me carring on, on my i3 laptop as all of the last 9 WU have error's and my i5 rig is 50/50 with error's!!
> 
> Has any one worked out whats up with rosetta yet?


I haven't figured it out either, I just failed two WUs myself.







At least I only seem to be getting about 5-10% failed WUs across all my threads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> My case is full of fans and Intel CPUs can stand more heat than AMD's, thankfully i do not need such methods. But i have the feeling if i add one more it'll levitate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My i3 is running @ 4.45 GHz w 1.4v. It's running at a toasty 71c with my A50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Most i3-i5-i7 CPU's don't get that good over 1.4v, but my Conroes like 1.45v.
> 
> So far only my 470 is under "water" (if you can call an H70 water), the rest is on air... for now. Hopefully i'll have my WCing loop set up by next month with both of my 470's spitting points like no tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, Collatz will start in ~6.5 hours, but just to be on the safe side i stopped DistrRTGen and started Collatz this morning


I agree that Intel CPUs can certainly take the heat.









And all I have to say about the H70 is that it made me want to go for a true watercooling setup.







I have one, and I really wish I had taken the time to put it on the 1090T right about now...









I have a GTX 460 running Collatz currently in the hotbox rig, haven't started it on the two 6970s yet. I'm a little scared because I have both PCs connected to the same UPS. Currently drawing 588 Watts out of the total 865 that UPS can support.

Here goes.......


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> I dont think there is any point for me carring on, on my i3 laptop as all of the last 9 WU have error's and my i5 rig is 50/50 with error's!!
> Has any one worked out whats up with rosetta yet?


There were a few suggestion a couple pages back from Tex in this thread. I had the same problem a couple of days ago with my 2600k. For me, backing off the overclock just slightly and resetting the project worked.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Sorta forgot about this with taking my loop apart to clean it loaded [email protected] on my [email protected] i get a better heatsink for my i7 930 monday will load it up then.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I agree that Intel CPUs can certainly take the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all I have to say about the H70 is that it made me want to go for a true watercooling setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one, and I really wish I had taken the time to put it on the 1090T right about now...


I went H50 > H70 > full WCing loop on my two desktop PC's

I know that feeling


----------



## jetpak12

Update from me.









Currently running Collatz+Rosetta.

1090T + C2Q Q9550 + GTX 460 + 2x 6970s all on the same UPS.









Initially, it started pulling up to 830 Watts, and the UPS gave me an error saying it would only be able to provide power for less than 5 minutes. But then I tried *Tex*'s suggestion (I think it actually came from someone else but Tex posted it?) of lowering memory clocks and dropping GPU voltage. I lowered the 6970 memory clocks to 800, and dropped voltage to 1.10V from 1.15V. Now I'm only topping out around ~760W, and it doesn't seem to be hampering the Collatz WUs.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Sorta forgot about this with taking my loop apart to clean it loaded [email protected] on my [email protected] i get a better heatsink for my i7 930 monday will load it up then.


Get on it!








Glad its going now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I went H50 > H70 > full WCing loop on my two desktop PC's
> 
> I know that feeling


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Update from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently running Collatz+Rosetta.
> 1090T + C2Q Q9550 + GTX 460 + 2x 6970s all on the same UPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially, it started pulling up to 830 Watts, and the UPS gave me an error saying it would only be able to provide power for less than 5 minutes. But then I tried *Tex*'s suggestion (I think it actually came from someone else but Tex posted it?) of lowering memory clocks and dropping GPU voltage. I lowered the 6970 memory clocks to 800, and dropped voltage to 1.10V from 1.15V. Now I'm only topping out around ~760W, and it doesn't seem to be hampering the Collatz WUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad its going now.


Haha yea it was me that found out about lowering memory i told darkryder he told tex lol.


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> There were a few suggestion a couple pages back from Tex in this thread. I had the same problem a couple of days ago with my 2600k. For me, backing off the overclock just slightly and resetting the project worked.


The thing is this i3 laptop is not overclock, just a stock laptop, and i did what TEX said some time ago, but it got alot worse today, i have just cleared all my WU and started over









My cpy use is set to 90% and ram at 80% one other thing is the rosetta screen saver crashes, so i dont let it run.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> lowering memory clocks and dropping GPU voltage.


That's one of my old tricks, to make my 450's go over 925 MHz in BOINC while not letting them melt in their single-slotness glory









I'm also doing that on my 470, otherwise running 820 MHz core with 1.000v would be impossible


----------



## OliverGw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Yep. CPU projects tend to run really low on points, like at most 1500 points per thread per 24 hours.


I know CPU only projects run way slower, but if your estimation is correct, then with 196 threads total shouldn't i be closer to 290k per day lol?


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Well, my desktop has now been moved to its temporary prison 24/7 on area, aka my basement, so its running BOINC down there while I work on my Laptop (also running BOINC) and I simply monitor my desktop via remote desktop







should I start Collazt now? since it starts the 7th?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> I start Collazt now? since it starts the 7th?


According to the countdown timer it starts in 5 hours. Time is base UTC AFAIK.

I'd start collatz now, some of the WU's i've done were validated in 4-5 hours.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> According to the countdown timer it starts in 5 hours. Time is base UTC AFAIK.
> I'd start collatz now, some of the WU's i've done were validated in 4-5 hours.


I would load it now so you can start getting a que of work units they take forever to give me units for all 3 of my gpus


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

ok kewl thx


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol i been running collatz for 30mins and still only get enugh work for 1 gpu


----------



## mm67

I hope all 1700+ WU's that I have waiting on Collatz won't suddenly get validated before start time because everybody is starting early


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> I would load it now so you can start getting a que of work units they take forever to give me units for all 3 of my gpus


True, i always have the 2 WU's i'm running, plus 2 ready to run, sometimes only one. Hope they don't get a WU shortage.


----------



## dog5566

well one good thing? i dont need to put the heating on with all them pc's runing!!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> well one good thing? i dont need to put the heating on with all them pc's runing!!


Pshh heating. I turned the sauna on


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Pshh heating. I turned the sauna on


LOl im happy i drained and cleaned my cpu block got a little cooler temps cpu is at [email protected] 5ghz needs work still and gpus are at 39 36 36 with my room at 74f.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> LOl im happy i drained and cleaned my cpu block got a little cooler temps cpu is at [email protected] 5ghz needs work still and gpus are at 39 36 36 with my room at 74f.


Current ambient temps outside my room are 34c (~93f) Not sure what are my ambients _inside_ my room, but everything is toasty (i3 @ 68c, GTX 470 @ 63c, GTS 450 @ 82c, C2D HTPC @ 55c, CoreDuo Laptop @ 66c)

Sauna indeed


----------



## dog5566

34c!! i live in the UK so its about 2c out side, never been above 30c where i live









Im just runing collatz now, doss preloading finishing WU, befor the start time work?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Current ambient temps outside my room are 34c (~93f) Not sure what are my ambients _inside_ my room, but everything is toasty (i3 @ 68c, GTX 470 @ 63c, GTS 450 @ 82c, C2D HTPC @ 55c, CoreDuo Laptop @ 66c)
> Sauna indeed


its hot outside here to 85f but we have the air on and sence i cleaned up my cpu block seems like all my stuff runs a little cooler even tho it waset all that dirty the little bit has helped.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Well darn I might just miss this event, I'm between dorms and haven't the chance to set up my rig let alone get any WUs done.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Well darn I might just miss this event, I'm between dorms and haven't the chance to set up my rig let alone get any WUs done.


You still have 12days to get some stuff setup it dont end till the 18th.


----------



## goodtobeking

Sorry I havnt been crunching for the past few days. I have been busy with a lot of things, and upgrading my rig is one of them!

I just took out my 460 and replaced it with 2 6970s...with full cover blocks.

I am trying to DL the drivers right now, but I am having time-out errors while trying to go to the AMD drivers site. So it may be a while, but the good news, I am still able to crunch rosetta on CPU and Collatz on my GPUs. 23 minutes on the Collatz 2.09 ATI WUs.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

its been 2 hours and Collazt isnt giving me WU >=[


----------



## Tex1954

Make sure your preferences are set to allow ATI GPU's.... Duh... you probably already know that...

Also, depends on BOINC version you are running... If you are running any other GPU tasks, 7.0.25/26 doesn't seem to want to DL any other tasks unless you suspend the other GPU projects... other than that, make sure your cache is set to allow at least 0.50 days worth of work...


----------



## Angrybutcher

I just attempted to fire up Collatz on both Intel and AMD rigs. Neither are downloading work.


----------



## Starbomba

Problem?


----------



## goodtobeking

I currently have a whole page of WUs from Collatz.

I finally was able to start the driver download, only 17 hours left via google estimation.


----------



## THC Butterz

got collatz running on my 480 right now, and man is it pumping out wu's about a billion times faster than rosetta... letting the last 6 rosettas pump out on my cpu, then collatz will take priortity


----------



## Angrybutcher

This could be why...


----------



## Starbomba

If a project suffers a WU shortage, does it get changed or we stick with it till the end?


----------



## Kieran

I've got Collatz running on my GPU's now too. It found 2 WU's straight away


----------



## PsYLoR

woot 45mins or so till collatz better warm up the 7970








got a wu straight away to


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> If a project suffers a WU shortage, does it get changed or we stick with it till the end?


well projects overlap, so if there is a shortage, rosetta goes all the way untill WCG starts

got 7 wu's of colattz running right now... with anothe 7 ready to start... had no problem finding them









ocn is still in position 26 overall... we need moar...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> well projects overlap, so if there is a shortage, rosetta goes all the way untill WCG starts
> got 7 wu's of colattz running right now... with anothe 7 ready to start... had no problem finding them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ocn is still in position 26 overall... we need moar...


L> way to mod a GTS 450 single slot cooler to fit my second GTX 470 or another H50/H70









Right now i'm testing how far can i take my 470 for BOINC (right now it's at 850c/1700s/1550m @ 1.012v). Stable so far, maybe i could see if i can get 900 MHz


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

why is Collatz not giving me WU's for my GPU >=[


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> why is Collatz not giving me WU's for my GPU >=[


in the advanced manager, go to the activity drop down menu at the top and make shure "use gpu always" is selected, also go to tools, computing preferences, and then the processor usage tab and make shure "Use GPU while computer is in use" is checked


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> in the advanced manager, go to the activity drop down menu at the top and make shure "use gpu always" is selected, also go to tools, computing preferences, and then the processor usage tab and make shure "Use GPU while computer is in use" is checked


I did, even before the Penthatalon I had it going like that


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> why is Collatz not giving me WU's for my GPU >=[


They seem low on ati units im not getting enugh to feed all 3 of my cards also make sure you have collatz and mini_collatz selected they seem to be out of the mini units im not getting any of them.


----------



## steelrain33

Is there a way to route say, rosetta to my cpu and collatz to my gpu.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelrain33*
> 
> Is there a way to route say, rosetta to my cpu and collatz to my gpu.


If you go to http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/prefs.php?subset=project you can uncheck cpu work so you wont get any cpu work on it.


----------



## kyismaster

I kinda feel bad.

I have collatz set so that I have 2 days worth of work.... So I have about 200 WU's in my pool.









taking that I do at least 4 WU's in 1 hour per gpu.

2x gpu's

4 x 1 x 24 = 96 x 2 gpu = 192


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> They seem low on ati units im not getting enugh to feed all 3 of my cards also make sure you have collatz and mini_collatz selected they seem to be out of the mini units im not getting any of them.


Mini Collatz is running how do i get collatz running?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> Mini Collatz is running how do i get collatz running?


make sure its checked and you should get it.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> Mini Collatz is running how do i get collatz running?


you can't

its automatic,

there just isn't enough work units in the pool at the moment,

so whatever you get is what they can pump out.

taking the fact that Collatz usually doesn't have this many people trying to do wu's at one time xD

its good for collatz because it gets all their backed up work done, but bad for us because we can't get enough points!

just make sure its enabled under collatz preferences and cpu too


----------



## OliverGw

I've got tons of Collatz queued up on all my machines. Seems i got lucky


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> make sure its checked and you should get it.


Checked off where?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> Checked off where?


at the collatz site

under "computing preferences"

and "collatz prefferences"

http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/home.php


----------



## Starbomba

Meh, too much for miracles.

Seems like the 470 i'm using can't hold 900 MHz even with the highest voltage i can add to it (1.087v). And here i thought i could "downclock" my 450 to make a clock-by-clock comparison









Let's see if it can hold 895 MHz, so far it's stable


----------



## Tex1954

I bet the 470's at 900MHz are problematic... if it's a cherry with fast VRam, maybe... but you really need cherry picked GPU's to do 900 reliably... and even then, never in SLI I bet. My 460's are super clocked and have fast VRam, but they won't run SLI past 794MHz... but do 900MHz individually for BOINC with SLI disabled... If you can get 825-850, you are doing good...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I bet the 470's at 900MHz are problematic... if it's a cherry with fast VRam, maybe... but you really need cherry picked GPU's to do 900 reliably... and even then, never in SLI I bet. My 460's are super clocked and have fast VRam, but they won't run SLI past 794MHz... but do 900MHz individually for BOINC with SLI disabled... If you can get 825-850, you are doing good...


Heh, the VRAM is massively underclocked (1400 MHz) and it's at 1.087v, but they seem to be doing alright @ 892 MHz. There was some flickering @ 895 MHz which i solved quickly before crapping out WU's. I bet the max speed for BOINC would be 890 MHz or so.

I know for a fact temps are not an issue. My H70 is keeping this baby @ 62-65c core, and GPU-Z says the VRM area is at 50c.

I could make my best 450 run DistrRTGen without failures running 980c/1960s/1300m @ 1.150v with the stock single-slot heatsink, i hoped to do something similar with my 470









My 470 is single atm, paired with my GTS 450 (not in SLI though). I'm just looking to make my 470's finish any Collatz WU in under 30 mins


----------



## allikat

Signed up, I run WCG anyway, so I'll contribute for that.


----------



## PsYLoR

lol, here i am trying to push collatz to finish wu's in under 9mins


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> Signed up, I run WCG anyway, so I'll contribute for that.


Welcome, every bit of help is greatly appreciated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> lol, here i am trying to push collatz to finish wu's in under 9mins


I wish i had one, or the GTX 570/GTX 580/GTX480. But this is my first "high end" GPU, and i'm greatly surprised by its performance when compared to my 450's


----------



## jetpak12

How are you guys doing validation-wise for Collatz? I have about 100 pending WUs, and only 20 or so validated.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> How are you guys doing validation-wise for Collatz? I have about 100 pending WUs, and only 20 or so validated.


We got time to get alot of them validated.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> How are you guys doing validation-wise for Collatz? I have about 100 pending WUs, and only 20 or so validated.


thats normal.

You do one work unit, some one else does a work unit to comfirm your work unit you just done.

It only goes as fast as the receiving end works.









thats why I did a few WU's a few days ago.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> How are you guys doing validation-wise for Collatz? I have about 100 pending WUs, and only 20 or so validated.


Same here... have to wait for wingman (whomever that is) to do the compare result... That is why I run only mini_collatz... about same points as Collatz, but more validations faster...


----------



## kyismaster

patience padawans, patience is key.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> We got time to get alot of them validated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> thats normal.
> 
> You do one work unit, some one else does a work unit to comfirm your work unit you just done.
> 
> It only goes as fast as the receiving end works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats why I did a few WU's a few days ago.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Same here... have to wait for wingman (whomever that is) to do the compare result... That is why I run only mini_collatz... about same points as Collatz, but more validations faster...


Thanks for the replies.









I realize that they need to be validated and all, but I was hoping that we start getting validated quicker, considering that everyone is complaining about a lack of WUs. At least I seem to be getting plenty of those.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> patience padawans, patience is key.


I want my points!









ok, ok... patience patience...


----------



## Angrybutcher

I have 45 pending credit with only 8 verified today


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that they need to be validated and all, but I was hoping that we start getting validated quicker, considering that everyone is complaining about a lack of WUs. At least I seem to be getting plenty of those.


well, there is those people who download WU's then pause it and go play witcher BF2, or what ever.... and come back a few days later and validate it.

lazy people be lazy. i guess.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> well, there is those people who download WU's then pause it and go play witcher BF2, or what ever.... and come back a few days later and validate it.
> 
> lazy people be lazy. i guess.


Or those people who hog 200+ WUs.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Or those people who hog 200+ WUs.


I get the job done.









Plus, I seem to be the only one with a stable WU flow atm.

Maybe its because we have some new members?

I used to run collatz as my main package.

Maybe I get Priority in the pick?


----------



## kyismaster

I can't wait to try WCG

I can't wait for this event to be over.

My PPD is destroyed at the moment.

Went from doing ~500k per day in points to ~ 100k-200k.

eww.








I need major fix. Darn [email protected] team made me lose my spots.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Plus, I seem to be the only one with a stable WU flow atm.
> Maybe its because we have some new members?
> I used to run collatz as my main package.
> Maybe I get Priority in the pick?


Well, i've been holding 30-40 WU's in my queue for a while. I think my 450 is doing me bad in that sense, the completion time for the WU's that have not started is ~2 hours, and in all my BOINC Projects i still appear to have 2 450's.

I do make my 470 work for it though, completing WU's in 31-32 min


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

WOW, I just found the reason as to why my desktop wasnt getting any GPU WU's, and my laptop was, Its because I had it in Remote Desktop view, and the new display device became the RDPPD Remote Desktop Display driver. I found this out when i realized that CCC.exe wasnt running and wasnt starting up. Proof that Microsoft makes crappy (yet convenient) software. Now my GPU's are farting away.. but i have to monitor them manually now







Sooo tempted to move to linux....


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> WOW, I just found the reason as to why my desktop wasnt getting any GPU WU's, and my laptop was, Its because I had it in Remote Desktop view, and the new display device became the RDPPD Remote Desktop Display driver. I found this out when i realized that CCC.exe wasnt running and wasnt starting up. Proof that Microsoft makes crappy (yet convenient) software. Now my GPU's are farting away.. but i have to monitor them manually now


lol, you can setup in Boinc client to see other computers too you know.

and







just check it manually. or you can just let it sit there.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol, you can setup in Boinc client to see other computers too you know.
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just check it manually. or you can just let it sit there.


go to boinc > advanced > select computer > fill in information


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol, you can setup in Boinc client to see other computers too you know.
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just check it manually. or you can just let it sit there.


I dont want to walk downstairs to my basement every morning to check to make sure there hasnt been a crash or an error... my basement is like.... well its unfinished.... and i hate spiders.... im not scared of them, i just want to kill every single one of them...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> go to boinc > advanced > select computer > fill in information


just a thought, if its impossible to connect to a client machine, the BOINC manager is smart enough to stop trying right??


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

for password do i enter my BOINC account password or do i enter my hosts password? I entered my desktop's remote machines admin account password, and its attempting to connect, ... like forever


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> for password do i enter my BOINC account password or do i enter my hosts password?


lol I think your host password

where's tex when you need him


----------



## MJD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol I think your host password
> where's tex when you need him


The password is in a file called gui_repc_auth.cfg . It will be in your BOINC data directory. According to the BOINC Faq, under Windows you can find it at:

Windows 2000/XP: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BOINC\
Windows Vista/Windows 7: C:\ProgramData\BOINC\

Note if you are going to connect this way, you have to enable remote gui rpc in BOINC. I know under Linux you pass BOINC the --allow_remote_gui_rpc flag, under Windows I don't how you do the same.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJD*
> 
> The password is in a file called gui_repc_auth.cfg . It will be in your BOINC data directory. According to the BOINC Faq, under Windows you can find it at:
> Windows 2000/XP: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\BOINC\
> Windows Vista/Windows 7: C:\ProgramData\BOINC\
> Note if you are going to connect this way, you have to enable remote gui rpc in BOINC. I know under Linux you pass BOINC the --allow_remote_gui_rpc flag, under Windows I don't how you do the same.


On Windows I use cc_config.xml file like this to do same thing :

Code:



Code:


<cc_config>
 <options>
  <allow_remote_gui_rpc>1</allow_remote_gui_rpc>
 </options>
</cc_config>


----------



## granno21

Hey guys, I just got back from vacation and fired up my machine. It looks like we are currently crunching Rosetta.

Even though I am not signed up for the event, if I crunch [email protected] for team OCN does it actually help the team total for the Boinc Pentathlon?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Hey guys, I just got back from vacation and fired up my machine. It looks like we are currently crunching Rosetta.
> Even though I am not signed up for the event, if I crunch [email protected] for team OCN does it actually help the team total for the Boinc Pentathlon?


Yes, it does. This is not a closed attendance like the Chimp's Challenge where everyone has to crunch under a single account.

Inscriptions are still open though, you can sign in in the first post


----------



## deegon

He he he he









I HAVE THEM ALL. . . . . . . . . .


----------



## mm67

Projects four and five seem to be [email protected] and [email protected]

http://www.seti-germany.de/blog/category/boinc-pentathlon/


----------



## PsYLoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> He he he he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE THEM ALL. . . . . . . . . .


My list is the same only im crunching through them in 9mins 15sec on average, moohahahahahahahahahahaha

wished they validated faster though, pretty sure i have over 100,000 in credit waiting validation pre pentathlon :S


----------



## dog5566

My 6870 is going through collatz so fast, most of the WU only take 200 sec's









But my cpu's takes 3.15 hours







But im still waiting for around a 100 WU to validat

AND NO ERRORS!!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> My list is the same only im crunching through them in 9mins 15sec on average, moohahahahahahahahahahaha
> wished they validated faster though, pretty sure i have over 100,000 in credit waiting validation pre pentathlon :S


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*


----------



## goodtobeking

I updated drivers last night to 12.4, but now one GPU is taking an hour and a half to complete WUs, while the other is still completing them in 24 minutes. Anyone know whats up?? Or does the Collatz WUs very that much??


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I updated drivers last night to 12.4, but now one GPU is taking an hour and a half to complete WUs, while the other is still completing them in 24 minutes. Anyone know whats up?? Or does the Collatz WUs very that much??


Check to make sure that both GPUs are going to full clocks under load. When I first installed 12.4, one card got stuck in 2D clocks. Just disable and re-enabled Crossfire and it should fix itself. It might also require a reboot.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I updated drivers last night to 12.4, but now one GPU is taking an hour and a half to complete WUs, while the other is still completing them in 24 minutes. Anyone know whats up?? Or does the Collatz WUs very that much??


It might be the difference between the minicollatz app and the bigger plain collatz WU's.

Ex:


----------



## Tex1954

Collatz is the LONG task, mini_collatz is the SHORT task. It's normal for them to be that way.

I run ONLY mini_collatz and that is the only box checked in the Project Preferences...

HD6990 does the mini_collatz in about 170 seconds average... and does Collatz in about 1381 seconds average.










PS: Have about 680 pending tasks and 440 valid so far... hope they get validated in time...


----------



## Ganf

too late to sign up? Just decided to take a look at this and see what it is.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> too late to sign up? Just decided to take a look at this and see what it is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Sign up here - Sign ups will be accepted up to the announcement of the final discipline


Considering the last two disciplines are still unanounced, they're still open


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Considering the last two disciplines are still unanounced, they're still open


They were announced some 16 hours ago.


----------



## THC Butterz

the last 2 are:
[email protected] 05/14/2012, 0.00 (UTC) to 05/19/2012, 0.00 (UTC) *(START)* *(END)*
and
[email protected] 05/14/2012, 0.00 (UTC) to 05/19/2012, 0.00 (UTC) *(START)* *(END)*


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> the last 2 are:
> [email protected] 05/14/2012, 0.00 (UTC) to 05/19/2012, 0.00 (UTC) *(START)* *(END)*
> and
> [email protected] 05/14/2012, 0.00 (UTC) to 05/19/2012, 0.00 (UTC) *(START)* *(END)*


I'm not familiar with these projects, are they CPU-only? Anything special needed to set them up?


----------



## Tex1954

Yoyo is like WCG... many different tasks you can run.

I would HIGHLY suggest you set your preferences in Yoyo to run ONLY MUON and ECM... Eulers, Harmonious Trees and such are lower points and Harmonious Trees can take a week to run before it errors and you get ZERO credit...

ECM's vary in times from 0.5 hrs to 7+ Hours, Muons can go 1.5 to 13 hours... depending. The run times don't matter as points go up in proportion to the task length at Yoyo for those two projects.

QMC is long one too...

All those tasks are CPU... need a solid glitch free system...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Yoyo is like WCG... many different tasks you can run.
> I would HIGHLY suggest you set your preferences in Yoyo to run ONLY MUON and ECM... Eulers, Harmonious Trees and such are lower points and Harmonious Trees can take a week to run before it errors and you get ZERO credit...
> ECM's vary in times from 0.5 hrs to 7+ Hours, Muons can go 1.5 to 13 hours... depending. The run times don't matter as points go up in proportion to the task length at Yoyo for those two projects.
> QMC is long one too...
> All those tasks are CPU... need a solid glitch free system...


These projects sound perfect for my i3 and my near-stock C2D's









Main reason i switched to [email protected] on CPU and Boing for GPU's was this. Oh well, gotta crunch, QMC seems very interesting.


----------



## mm67

Just started one QMC task for testing, seems to take 14+ hours on [email protected] Ghz. What about points, are they delayed on QMC and yoyo ?

edit ) Time estimate keeps going lower, I think actual time will be about 6 hours.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Yoyo is like WCG... many different tasks you can run.
> 
> I would HIGHLY suggest you set your preferences in Yoyo to run ONLY MUON and ECM... Eulers, Harmonious Trees and such are lower points and Harmonious Trees can take a week to run before it errors and you get ZERO credit...
> 
> ECM's vary in times from 0.5 hrs to 7+ Hours, Muons can go 1.5 to 13 hours... depending. The run times don't matter as points go up in proportion to the task length at Yoyo for those two projects.
> 
> QMC is long one too...
> 
> All those tasks are CPU... need a solid glitch free system...


Sounds good, thanks.









Would you recommend setting a single CPU to run one project, or should we try to have both projects going on the same CPU. I'm wondering what the best plan of attack would be for these two CPU projects which are overlapped.

Or we could put all our power into one and not the other. I'm not sure if they'd be a good idea though.


----------



## kyismaster

what projects do i run in WCG?


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> what projects do i run in WCG?


The one or ones you feel most passionate about. The points are fairly even across all projects.

My only suggestion for this competition would be Computing for clean water as it has trusted validation (after 10 confirmed good results from one host, future results are automatically validated)


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> The one or ones you feel most passionate about. The points are fairly even across all projects.
> My only suggestion for this competition would be Computing for clean water as it has trusted validation (after 10 confirmed good results from one host, future results are automatically validated)


*____* I don't really know?

I just checked them all.

hahaha.

Im just here to contribute my computing power.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Yoyo is like WCG... many different tasks you can run.
> I would HIGHLY suggest you set your preferences in Yoyo to run ONLY MUON and ECM... Eulers, Harmonious Trees and such are lower points and Harmonious Trees can take a week to run before it errors and you get ZERO credit...
> ECM's vary in times from 0.5 hrs to 7+ Hours, Muons can go 1.5 to 13 hours... depending. The run times don't matter as points go up in proportion to the task length at Yoyo for those two projects.
> QMC is long one too...
> All those tasks are CPU... need a solid glitch free system...


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Iislsdum

Did anyone elso notice that WCG might be putting out WU's for GPU's?



I have no clue which projects that might be on. This setting can be found on the 'My Projects' page of their website.


----------



## gamer11200

Sign ups are now closed as all 5 disciplines have been announced.


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Sign ups are now closed as all 5 disciplines have been announced.


hey gamer, did I squeeze in under the deadline?


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> hey gamer, did I squeeze in under the deadline?


You signed up with plenty of time left! I closed sign ups just now and posted the message about it at the same time. Everyone who signed up before a few minutes ago will be counted.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iislsdum*
> 
> Did anyone elso notice that WCG might be putting out WU's for GPU's?
> 
> I have no clue which projects that might be on. This setting can be found on the 'My Projects' page of their website.


Help Conquer Cancer will be first GPU project. It's currently in beta. Here's the thread about it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1228666/world-community-grids-help-conquer-cancer-gpu-application-coming


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Check to make sure that both GPUs are going to full clocks under load. When I first installed 12.4, one card got stuck in 2D clocks. Just disable and re-enabled Crossfire and it should fix itself. It might also require a reboot.


This seemed to work. So I am suppose to leave them in crossfire?? I thought I was suppose to take them out of crossfire, but I am getting consistant 3 minute runs on the MINI WU.

And I was comparing the same WUs time wise.

What app you guys recommend for OCing ATI?? MSI AB isnt working right.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> This seemed to work. So I am suppose to leave them in crossfire?? I thought I was suppose to take them out of crossfire, but I am getting consistant 3 minute runs on the MINI WU.
> 
> And I was comparing the same WUs time wise.
> 
> What app you guys recommend for OCing ATI?? MSI AB isnt working right.


Actually MSI AB was screwy for me too after I updated to 12.4. I don't think I did anything in particular, after a few reboots it suddenly started working again. In the meantime, I used the built in CCC OC utility. Although, come to think of it, that didn't quite work right either at first.







Just reboot and keep trying I guess.









And as for Crossfire, I was under the impression we were supposed to leave them out of Crossfire as well, but the second card wasn't getting tasks when it was disabled, so I left it enabled and it seems to be working fine.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Help Conquer Cancer will be first GPU project. It's currently in beta. Here's the thread about it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1228666/world-community-grids-help-conquer-cancer-gpu-application-coming


I have yet to get any GPU Wu's from WCG... I've signed up for everything, beta's all boxes checked, still no tasks...


----------



## kyismaster

when is WCG up?

- too laggy to look - CPU threads are busy


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> when is WCG up?
> - too laggy to look - CPU threads are busy


It's all right here...

http://www.seti-germany.de/boinc_pentathlon/22_en_Welcome.html










PS: For folks who's clicker crashed...

05/05/ - 05/10/ [email protected]
05/07/ - 05/12/ Collatz Conjecture
05/10/ - 05/15/ World Community Grid
05/14/ - 05/19/ [email protected]
05/14/ - 05/19/ [email protected]


----------



## kyismaster

Hmmm, So start WCG on the 9th?

im sure the WU is gonna take forever.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Hmmm, So start WCG on the 9th?
> im sure the WU is gonna take forever.


I'm running Rosetta on 18 cores now and WCG on 6 cores and will switch to all WCG day before starts... Also, doing Collatz on GPU's..

Then, I will do 50/50 yoyo/QMC...

I hope to have my new PSU here in a couple days and get 6 more cores running again...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I'm running Rosetta on 18 cores now and WCG on 6 cores and will switch to all WCG day before starts... Also, doing Collatz on GPU's..
> Then, I will do 50/50 yoyo/QMC...
> I hope to have my new PSU here in a couple days and get 6 more cores running again...










your just as crazy as dark.

anyways, how's dark doing ?

Im sure his farm is working hard I hope.

we should be plowing right now


----------



## Starbomba

I've noticed i need more CPU muscle for BOINC


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I've noticed i need more CPU muscle for BOINC


cpu power is over rated.

unless you have a farm.

GPU power is where its at (( for the points ))


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> cpu power is over rated.
> unless you have a farm.
> GPU power is where its at (( for the points ))


Why do you think i got my 470's and going full water?









Still, i need something better than dual cores for BOINC.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Why do you think i got my 470's and going full water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, i need something better than dual cores for BOINC.


More power









Dark has like 8 GPU + running at once v____v crazy guy i swear.

I wish I had like 140 to spare, so I can get another 6870 to put it in crossfire


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Dark has like 8 GPU + running at once v____v *rich* guy i swear.


Fixed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I wish I had like 140 to spare, so I can get another 6870 to put it in crossfire


Same here, a third 470 would do wonders for my PPD.


----------



## jetpak12

The quest for more cores can be addicting. I went from Core 2 Duo to Core 2 Quad, and then I recently got a 1090T as well...









But 10 cores running on Rosetta ATM for me.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> The quest for more cores can be addicting. I went from Core 2 Duo to Core 2 Quad, and then I recently got a 1090T as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 10 cores running on Rosetta ATM for me.


well I have 2 x 2 core 2 duo's sitting there not doing anything but, I don't want to bother setting them up.

they are quite dinky machines.


----------



## Flying Toilet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> well I have 2 x 2 core 2 duo's sitting there not doing anything but, I don't want to bother setting them up.
> they are quite dinky machines.


Every little bit helps though. Those two core 2 duos could mean the difference between a rank or two. This is a pretty tight-knit competition.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I have a third 5870 in a box behind me. Will hopefully at least get it added on air this week. I need more fittings to get it under water with the other 2.


----------



## dog5566

I'm hoping my new 6870 will be with me tomorrow!!

just hope my PSU is up to running both


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> I'm hoping my new 6870 will be with me tomorrow!!
> just hope my PSU is up to running both


I would think so, I have an antec 650 running two 6970s and my 4.0ghz i7. Only thing that sucks is that the PSU is getting pretty loud with all that power draw.


----------



## Angrybutcher

We're now in a 3-way tie for 10th place


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> We're now in a 3-way tie for 10th place


Overclock.net - A well established BOINC powerhouse


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Finally started!











Edit: Jeez I just saw that some of you are getting through these WU in four minutes! Don't look at my screen shot


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> well I have 2 x 2 core 2 duo's sitting there not doing anything but, I don't want to bother setting them up.
> they are quite dinky machines.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*
> 
> Every little bit helps though. Those two core 2 duos could mean the difference between a rank or two. This is a pretty tight-knit competition.


couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## dog5566

Thanks







i was hopeing it would be ok, just read sumwhere that i need a 700watt.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*
> 
> Every little bit helps though. Those two core 2 duos could mean the difference between a rank or two. This is a pretty tight-knit competition.


True. That's why i use all the PC's in my home, except my dad's crappy Atom laptop which finishes Rosetta units in 17 hours or so, and if it is low at normal operations it's practically unusable with BOINC.

What i want to know is what does "Completed, validation inconclusive" collatz WU's mean.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was hopeing it would be ok, just read sumwhere that i need a 700watt.


looking at your system, especially w/ your PSU, I'll second that idea you'll be just fine. I was pretty sure x-fired 6870s consumed less than 400 watts under full load...I don't think I would put a third 6870 in that system, but with just two you should be crunching out points with ease


----------



## OliverGw

Now i'm back at work i've managed to switch all the Xeon machines over to Collatz. Seems to be making a difference


----------



## DarkRyder

lemme see your stats....


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> lemme see your stats....


yes this lol.


----------



## kyismaster

lol told you I do work:


----------



## DarkRyder

work it kyis work it!


----------



## Biorganic

Just got my ICEQ 7950 installed. So i guess run ning Collatz would be a good way to stress test her...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Just got my ICEQ 7950 installed. So i guess run ning Collatz would be a good way to stress test her...


Nice! Chop chop!!

I'm hoping I can squeeze this third 5870 between my other two, while it still is running on stock cooling. I don't have enough fittings to put the water block on yet


----------



## Biorganic

Hopefully it will update me joining the project/team in a timely manner. I have been busy with Finals so I apologize for not helping out. The first Collatz gpu WU completed in 11 min and 21 sec with the card at 975/1400, the mini collatz gpu WUs completed in 1:26. Should I try to go higher or just leave it?


----------



## PsYLoR

I see we've got to 9th in collatz bringing us to 10th overall YAY









I'm finishing collatz in 9 mins 30secs average with my card at 1250/1375 - you should try higher Core & leave your Mem at stock (hehe)


----------



## Biorganic

I am sort of using Collatz to stability test my card. I want to leave it at stock volts for the time being, probably at least until the end of Pentathlon, then I will go nutz! What would you recommend for 3rd party voltage software? I was reading on 79XX owners club that there are a lot of issues with 3rd party software at the moment. TriXX or AB or the HIS program? is there any way to get CCC to allow me to bump Voltage?


----------



## PsYLoR

I use AB for most OCing - that is - to get me up to 1325/1775 @ 1.3v (max volt for AB) when i want to go higher I just open Trixx at those clocks and it lets me ramp it up to 1350/1800 at 1.3XXXv I cant remember the exact voltage but you can go over 1.3v this way. Watercooled to btw.
I haven't had a chance to push my card higher yet - just waiting for the Pentathlon to finish


----------



## Angrybutcher

If I'm reading the charts right, we should be able to take 12th spot in Rosetta and likely 7th in Collatz before they finish. I don't know how that would affect our overall standing though. 12th in Rosetta would give us a solid 10th place overall, instead of a tie.


----------



## gamer11200

Imagine if we can end up in 8th overall in this!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> If I'm reading the charts right, we should be able to take 12th spot in Rosetta and likely 7th in Collatz before they finish. I don't know how that would affect our overall standing though. 12th in Rosetta would give us a solid 10th place overall, instead of a tie.


As it stands right now, we would be tied for 9th if my above observations become true.

I also did 5 WCG units today to hopefully have myself show up on the team by tomorrow's update. I'll then be switching from Rosetta to WCG on all CPU cores when the time comes.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Nice! Chop chop!!
> I'm hoping I can squeeze this third 5870 between my other two, while it still is running on stock cooling. I don't have enough fittings to put the water block on yet


Could you use this??


----------



## Angrybutcher

LOL yeah. The card will fit once I put a water block on it. Just not sure if there's enough room to slide it between my already existing fittings









The fittings will be re-worked once I put the card under water.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

im just loving Collatz, I already have almost 400K points, and i just started Collatz on the day it was supposed to be run during the Penthatalon


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> im just loving Collatz, I already have almost 400K points, and i just started Collatz on the day it was supposed to be run during the Penthatalon


Good to hear that, but after the Pentathlon you should try DistrRTGen if you're in for the points. it is _the_ best point generator fore Nvidia cards (my projected PPD on it with both my 470's and my 450 is over 800k)

For AMD Cards, Moo! Wrapper is the best point producer.

Hell, you could try it after the Collatz run


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Good to hear that, but after the Pentathlon you should try DistrRTGen if you're in for the points. it is _the_ best point generator fore Nvidia cards (my projected PPD on it with both my 470's and my 450 is over 800k)


Ahheem.. im running.... ugh... ATI...







i wish i had Nvidia cards for [email protected]


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> Ahheem.. im running.... ugh... ATI...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i had Nvidia cards for [email protected]


Sorry, i didn't notice before, but read my edit.

And now you have an excuse to get some, and another rig to use the AMD cards









But isn't a good CPU better for [email protected]? i thought a good hexacore (or a heavily OC'd 2500k/2600k) running -bigadv's beat any GPU in PPD.

That is why you rarely see a BOINCer planning or even thinking in building a 2P/4P computer, instead they go SLI/Xfire


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Sorry, i didn't notice before, but read my edit.
> And now you have an excuse to get some, and another rig to use the AMD cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But isn't a good CPU better for [email protected]? i thought a good hexacore (or a heavily OC'd 2500k/2600k) running -bigadv's beat any GPU in PPD.
> That is why you rarely see a BOINCer planning or even thinking in building a 2P/4P computer, instead they go SLI/Xfire


if only I could run BOINC for all of forever... but alas.. once the 15th comes i will sacrifice the Penthatalon for Chimp Challenge, then i will need my desktop back. However i do have a Moo! Wrapper account, it just has been sitting on suspended mode the whole time XD. I thought the next discipline was world community grid?

anyways, cant really get new cards, or a new machine, im short on cash. im planing a new build for 2014. after that build is up and attem , im going to use my sig rig as a 24/7 BOINC / [email protected] machine. depends.... but i can tell you now... this machine is not a nice player when it comes to my hydro bill


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Sorry, i didn't notice before, but read my edit.
> And now you have an excuse to get some, and another rig to use the AMD cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But isn't a good CPU better for [email protected]? i thought a good hexacore (or a heavily OC'd 2500k/2600k) running -bigadv's beat any GPU in PPD.
> That is why you rarely see a BOINCer planning or even thinking in building a 2P/4P computer, instead they go SLI/Xfire


Sort of. Not sure if it's still true, but $ per Watt per point, CPU farms were king over multi-GPU setups for [email protected]


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> if only I could run BOINC for all of forever... but alas.. once the 15th comes i will sacrifice the Penthatalon for Chimp Challenge, then i will need my desktop back. However i do have a Moo! Wrapper account, it just has been sitting on suspended mode the whole time XD. I thought the next discipline was world community grid?


The only GPU discipline was Collatz, the rest are CPU-based (WCG, Yoyo, QMC, Rosetta) so that leaves your GPU's free to run whatever project you want (i was running Distr before Collatz, and plan to run it after it)

And yes,after this i have to switch my client to OCNChimpin, the Pentathlon has been the reason i haven't done any WU's after hitting the million milestone as i use my CPU for [email protected] and GPU's for BOINC








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Sort of. Not sure if it's still true, but $ per Watt per point, CPU farms were king over multi-GPU setups for [email protected]


I'd say in absolute performance, but performance/watt, they are king. I think it takes 2 580's to match or lightly surpass a 980/2600k in PPD.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Sort of. Not sure if it's still true, but $ per Watt per point, CPU farms were king over multi-GPU setups for [email protected]


for bigadv- yes CPU over GPU's for [email protected], thats why folders get multi Processor systems, however GPU's can fold nicely too, in fact my 3 GPUs pull more points then my lone i7. most of my points come from them. about 25K PPD on that machine.... But Points per watt is sucks.... Would rather have me a GTX 580 in place of that 5970. and toss the 5830 and grab me a good ol GTX 460 or GTS 450 and do PHYsX, and when [email protected] comes, 2 GPUs will grab like 70K PPD alone.. with my CPU? maybe 80-90K PPD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> The only GPU discipline was Collatz, the rest are CPU-based (WCG, Yoyo, QMC, Rosetta) so that leaves your GPU's free to run whatever project you want (i was running Distr before Collatz, and plan to run it after it)
> And yes,after this i have to switch my client to OCNChimpin, the Pentathlon has been the reason i haven't done any WU's after hitting the million milestone as i use my CPU for [email protected] and GPU's for BOINC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say in absolute performance, but performance/watt, they are king. I think it takes 2 580's to match or lightly surpass a 980/2600k in PPD.


I guess i will have to set my CPU to stop on that project....probably gunna run Moo! ... and im so close... 5K points away from breaking 400K in Collatz im probably gunna be able to touch 1 mill by the time we switch disciplines


----------



## kyismaster

I wish OCN would give us some OCN keyboards, instead of all of it for Chimp thing.

I mean, Rosetta Fights for alzheimer I believe. lol.


----------



## kyismaster

Im only going to do Chimp challenge for the OCN keyboards.

Im dying for one.

_Desperate_ is more like it.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> for bigadv- yes CPU over GPU's for [email protected], thats why folders get multi Processor systems, however GPU's can fold nicely too, in fact my 3 GPUs pull more points then my lone i7. most of my points come from them. about 25K PPD on that machine.... But Points per watt is sucks.... Would rather have me a GTX 580 in place of that 5970. and toss the 5830 and grab me a good ol GTX 460 or GTS 450 and do PHYsX, and when [email protected] comes, 2 GPUs will grab like 70K PPD alone.. with my CPU? maybe 80-90K PPD


Yeah, but [email protected] benefits more from high-end CPU's, while BOINC benefits more from high-end CPU's.

It's interesting they're are like opposites. The best point productors for [email protected] are high end CPU's and Nvidia cards, and for BOINC are high end GPU's and AMD cards








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I wish OCN would give us some OCN keyboards, instead of all of it for Chimp thing.
> I mean, Rosetta Fights for alzheimer I believe. lol.


And let's not get started with all WCG does...
No offense to any folder, but that is the main reason i like BOINC more. [email protected] is just protein folding, with BOINC i can do a lot more, from math to medicine. Hell, i think we have like 4-5 projects that deal with stuff similar to protein folding, among researching other diseases.

And yes, i'm also in for the prizes, but i like to fold/BOINC still. I do know a couple people at EVGA which only fold for the EVGA Bucks, and the prizes from events. Once i asked them what were they really doing, they didn't even knew.


----------



## Flying Toilet

Yeah... my board does not like running my 450 and 4850 at the same time. It runs one or the other fine, but not both. I'm sticking with the GTS 450 and will try to find a computer to stick the 4850 in.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*
> 
> Yeah... my board does not like running my 450 and 4850 at the same time. It runs one or the other fine, but not both. I'm sticking with the GTS 450 and will try to find a computer to stick the 4850 in.


i'd say driver conflicts.

you'd better off going full nvidia or full ati (( even if it has miss matched cards ))

such as my 5570 + 6870.

and

*Where ever there is a OCN keyboard, I will try to do everything in my power to try and get one!*

I should make that my motto.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*
> 
> Yeah... my board does not like running my 450 and 4850 at the same time. It runs one or the other fine, but not both. I'm sticking with the GTS 450 and will try to find a computer to stick the 4850 in.


Find one now









The 450 should be better than the 4850 while eating less power.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I wish OCN would give us some OCN keyboards, instead of all of it for Chimp thing.
> I mean, Rosetta Fights for alzheimer I believe. lol.


Apparently our only "recognition" so far, was our push for 5B points during March's BGB. Then OCN offered 2x OCN Keyboards and a 560Ti, of which the 560Ti and one keyboard winners haven't done anything for the team since.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> i'd say driver conflicts.
> you'd better off going full nvidia or full ati (( even if it has miss matched cards ))
> such as my 5570 + 6870.
> and
> *Where ever there is a OCN keyboard, I will try to do everything in my power to try and get one!*
> I should make that my motto.


Yes you should. I won mine during the very first big giveaway OCN did. Mine has MX blue switches and I cant believe how much I like this keyboard. I had another Mech keyboard before, a Deck Legend Ice with black switches, which was heavier and a little more solid. But this has a better profile, smaller footprint, and has nice clicky keys. I thought I would be annoyed by the clicking, until I tried it.

Only downside is now I cant go back to rubber domes, I will always have a 100$ plus keyboard now


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I wish OCN would give us some OCN keyboards, instead of all of it for Chimp thing.
> I mean, Rosetta Fights for alzheimer I believe. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently our only "recognition" so far, was our push for 5B points during March's BGB. Then OCN offered 2x OCN Keyboards and a 560Ti, of which the 560Ti and one keyboard winners haven't done anything for the team since.
Click to expand...

There should be some sort of minimum eligibility to win the biggest prizes to avoid situations like this. Like having BOINCed in at least one other BGB, or having a minimum number of points... etc


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> There should be some sort of minimum eligibility to win the biggest prizes to avoid situations like this. Like having BOINCed in at least one other BGB, or having a minimum number of points... etc


Points are irrelevant IMO. I've said all along that a person should need to have also participated in the previous BGB. I think that could be modified to one of the previous two or whatever; if someone shows up once a year, I don't think that should qualify. This conversation shouldn't be in this thread though so I guess we'll have to bring it up again for June


----------



## Nexus-7

So, I can't sign up now that it's started? Pooh


----------



## goodtobeking

Not offically, but you can still join us. You just wont be able to win a prize.


----------



## THC Butterz

I dont know why people feel so adimatly about the prizes... its more about helping the research, as we all know someone with one or more of the deseses these are helpin, and showing that ocn support... the prizes are just a side thing, a bonus if you will, anyways, i've wandered off topic, so back to my point,
I wish collatz validated quicker, i have almost 100k validated and another 100k pending... slow slow slow... much longer than 5- 10 hrs i think...imo

by the way what is this : 1 year Overclocked account ???


----------



## PsYLoR

fk ive got over 650,000 pending in collatz :S


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Not offically, but you can still join us. You just wont be able to win a prize.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> I dont know why people feel so adimatly about the prizes... its more about helping the research, as we all know someone with one or more of the deseses these are helpin, and showing that ocn support... the prizes are just a side thing, a bonus if you will, anyways, i've wandered off topic, so back to my point,
> I wish collatz validated quicker, i have almost 100k validated and another 100k pending... slow slow slow... much longer than 5- 10 hrs i think...imo
> by the way what is this : 1 year Overclocked account ???


to ship prizes to NZ is not likely and different world regions make others hard but i don't mind







so I just say no to prizes








but I have now turned over to WCG as of now, bit of a late start but Ijust got home








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYLoR*
> 
> fk ive got over 650,000 pending in collatz :S


That's ok there is still 2days and 16hours to go


----------



## dog5566

Im not getting a response from WCG, so cant join them, are they up an runing?

And its taken about 30 hours to validated collatz, so shoud we stop the WU 30 hours befor the dead line?


----------



## Starbomba

Which are the best projects to run for WCG? I like and run them all, but some like the Clean Energy Project takes up to 12 hours to run on my i3, and longer on my other PC's


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> Im not getting a response from WCG, so cant join them, are they up an runing?
> And its taken about 30 hours to validated collatz, so shoud we stop the WU 30 hours befor the dead line?


You should just run Collatz up until the deadline. All the other disciplines are CPU only, so you're not going to lose any time on another project if you keep Collatz running until the end. So I would just keep crunching Collatz and not worry about figuring out when to stop









Also, why all this talk of everyone switching to WCG? Isn't rosetta instant credit, and we still have like 12 hours left to go before this discipline is over?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> Also, why all this talk of everyone switching to WCG? Isn't rosetta instant credit, and we still have like 12 hours left to go before this discipline is over?


Part of the issue is just that, instant credit. Most of the WCG tasks are not instant, and apparently pending credits count as seen with the massive numbers people put up the first day of Collatz. We would be a couple places higher had we known. Same goes for Rosetta.

I'm moving my i5 laptop to WCG now, but leaving the others on Rosetta until I get home in ~8 hours.


----------



## Finrond

Anyone else get low GPU usage in collatz? My GTX465 hovers between 75-80 percent usage.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Anyone else get low GPU usage in collatz? My GTX465 hovers between 75-80 percent usage.


sounds right about where my 460s sit at...doesn't really tax the GPUs as much as some other projects


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> sounds right about where my 460s sit at...doesn't really tax the GPUs as much as some other projects


Weak... Must be an nvidia thing as my ATI cards run full tilt (but that may be because they are lowly 4670's).


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Anyone else get low GPU usage in collatz? My GTX465 hovers between 75-80 percent usage.


That's the level my 470 sits at. Collatz is one of the less stressable projects for GPU, DisrtRTGen and PrimeGrid are better for that, especially Prime.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Weak... Must be an nvidia thing as my ATI cards run full tilt (but that may be because they are lowly 4670's).


My 450 sits at 85-90%, maybe the lower range of the GPU the more usage is needed.


----------



## Flying Toilet

The only thing I expect out of this competition is a signature badge


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*
> 
> The only thing I expect out of this competition is a signature badge


Sadly, this won't happen


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> That's the level my 470 sits at. Collatz is one of the less stressable projects for GPU, DisrtRTGen and PrimeGrid are better for that, especially Prime.
> My 450 sits at 85-90%, maybe the lower range of the GPU the more usage is needed.


The 460's, 560's, and 6990 in my boxes all run in the same range with the 6990 being a little higher at 92-97%...

You're fine and I wouldn't worry about it unless it's jumping around a lot... If it is jumping around, like from 70-85%, then you need to free up a thread to handle it better, otherwise, just let it run.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> The 460's, 560's, and 6990 in my boxes all run in the same range with the 6990 being a little higher at 92-97%...
> You're fine and I wouldn't worry about it unless it's jumping around a lot... If it is jumping around, like from 70-85%, then you need to free up a thread to handle it better, otherwise, just let it run.


Nah, it only jumps around when I teamviewer into the box (single core athlon 64) but is otherwise fine (I can tell by looking at the usage graphs)



EDIT: Although it does seem to bounce a lot even when not in a Teamviewer session. I opened up CPUz and it looked like the CPU was switching frequencies very often, perhaps if I disable cool'n'quiet it will result in more stable GPU usage.


----------



## Biorganic

My 7950 is running @ 98% right now. There goes the theory about lower end cards....


----------



## Finrond

AWWWW YEAHHH it is now fixed! Disabling cool n quiet fixed the "bouncy" GPU usage:


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> I dont know why people feel so adimatly about the prizes... its more about helping the research, as we all know someone with one or more of the deseses these are helpin, and showing that ocn support... the prizes are just a side thing, a bonus if you will, anyways, i've wandered off topic, so back to my point,
> I wish collatz validated quicker, i have almost 100k validated and another 100k pending... slow slow slow... much longer than 5- 10 hrs i think...imo
> by the way what is this : 1 year Overclocked account ???


THC Butterz - check out this link: http://www.overclock.net/t/53674/overclocked-overclock-net-account

It explains what you get by having an upgraded account on OCN.

Hope this helps!


----------



## THC Butterz

lowest my temps have been all month!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> THC Butterz - check out this link: http://www.overclock.net/t/53674/overclocked-overclock-net-account
> 
> It explains what you get by having an upgraded account on OCN.
> 
> Hope this helps!


thx much


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

I have a 730K points right now, a good number are being validated right now, but iv had 14 invalid tasks already







a lot of collatz and a few mini collatz... all of them appear to be ATI run, probably because not enough juice from the PSU, unstable. i dunno, its running at 800/1200 for all 3 GPU's So, do i receive the credit only after its been validated?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> So, do i receive the credit only after its been validated?


Correct. Collatz requires each WU to be completed and validated by two different computers before it grants credit, which is why it takes so long for a WU to get validated.

Actually this isn't very uncommon, as many projects do the same.


----------



## Flying Toilet

I've officially detached from Rosetta and am starting WCG. Collatz will finish with its threads by 8 PM EST (12AM UTC) so it should start crunching by then. Unfortunately my machine will be unattended until about 11:30 PM so here's to hoping I timed it right!


----------



## mm67

Why would you stop running Collatz ? There is still 2 days to go.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

I have a week break before summer courses begin but I've left my rig running collatz at it's stable overclock. It looks to be doing very without me around to babysit










http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/results.php?userid=41438

Thought this was relevant to our current project


----------



## dog5566

I have my i5 an i3 working on WCG, but i wont send any finshed WU back till after 1am,

Both my GPU's and my core2 are staying on collatz,


----------



## Finrond

Collatz is the only GPU project this year so everyone's GPU's should be running collatz until the discipline is finished.


----------



## THC Butterz

bionic= gaming withdaws + large power bills for the betterment of science and man kind


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Gaming withdrawals .... its... its.... too tempting.....


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> Gaming withdrawals .... its... its.... too tempting.....


And this is mostly the reason I built a dedicated BOINC rig, soon to be with tri-fire 5870s


----------



## GingerJohn

OK, I kind of missed the start of this because of random things going on in my life. But they are now resolved (or in a state where I can safely ignore them) so I will throw some of my computing power in for the team.

I know I can't sign up / get prizes and what ever, I just want to help boost the team stats a bit and, of course, the science!

From what I gather it is Collatz at the moment, I will set that up when I get home.

Shame the HPCS trial ends tomorrow, it would have helped a bit with this.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> This, I still need to find out where to get my CE copy of D3. Once that hits, I am going to be missing a lot of sleep.
> Still running Collatz on my GPU, and Rosetta on my CPU here. I am not going to stop them until gamer11200 starts to sing. Then I am going to start up WCG, but only until QMC kicks in. Then I am going all out on that.
> OCN FTW
> EDIT: opps, thought this was the Pentathlon thread


May as well stop any Rosetta work that won't finish in the next hour as that's when it completes. Then pick up WCG as they will likely not finish within the next hour, giving a couple hours of head start on computing


----------



## Biorganic

If I set Collatz up to not utilize my CPU will it stop giving me GPU threads since they also utilize some CPU clock time?


----------



## Tex1954

Nope... it will give you GPU stuff fine...


----------



## Biorganic

Thanks Tex! Texxy, Texxy, he so Sexxy!!!









With this valuable information in hand the venerable hero sets off to do the impossible....














*Shrug* must be post finals intoxication

I will get WCG going then.


----------



## gamer11200

Everyone,

[email protected] ends in 2 minutes from this post.

World Community Grid begins in 2 minutes.

From Worldcommunitygrid.org
Quote:


> Welcome BOINC Pentathlon Participants!
> 
> If you are crunching for World Community Grid while participating in the BOINC Pentathlon, thank you for donating your computer run time to our 12 humanitarian research projects!
> 
> Want to learn more about the BOINC Pentathlon? Click here!


Some questions I expect to come up:

*What do I run for WCG?* - Whatever you like. I don't think that the credits given out vary greatly enough to warrant recommending a subproject over another

*I ticked the option for GPU. Why am I not getting any?* That is currently in Beta testing for the Help Conquer Cancer subproject. Those work units are extremely rare and they complete quickly, so chances are you will not see them in BOINC Manager

*Why are you so awesome gamer11200?* (i had to







)


----------



## kyismaster

Hehehe, Gonna take a short break to install a new card.


----------



## Angrybutcher

All my CPU cores are flipped to WCG. Thankfully, and sadly, only two of the work units I've done in the past 24 hours has been verified for a whopping 54 points total.


----------



## THC Butterz

wcg has the driver seat


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

i was still supposed to be running Rosetta? my bad







and im an hour late for World Community







but thats ok, i was running collatz, and im at 820K


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> i was still supposed to be running Rosetta? my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and im an hour late for World Community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thats ok, i was running collatz, and im at 820K


it doesn't matter, you can still run any of them

*@ALL: You should start queuing your WCG work units, it takes forever to download.*


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> it doesn't matter, you can still run any of them
> *@ALL: You should start queuing your WCG work units, it takes forever to download.*


This ^ it took 20 min for the first WU to download.


----------



## kyismaster

i know *____* It took like 20 minutes @ 1.2mb/s

I was like....... Hmm.... I have a feeling this is gonna kill my diskspace









its like 60MB per wu


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Oh ma gawd... WCG is uring 691MB of disk space, and i have 1 WU running....


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> Oh ma gawd... WCG is uring 691MB of disk space, and i have 1 WU running....


LOL

do you have wu's preloaded?

because the more you have in your list that say "waiting to run"

then the more disk space its going to take.

unless theres one super huge one I didn't know about lol.


----------



## GingerJohn

Anyone else had problems attaching to WCG? I went to their page and made an account, tried to attach through BOINC client and it keeps saying "Failed to add project"

I have got one machine working by messing round with the WCG version of the BOINC client, then un-installed it and went back to the normal one. For some reason my other computer doesn't want to play.


----------



## kyismaster

lol just you ginger.

must be that new spiffy 7950 blocking your way.









just kidding.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> i was still supposed to be running Rosetta? my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and im an hour late for World Community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thats ok, i was running collatz, and im at 820K
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't matter, you can still run any of them
> 
> *@ALL: You should start queuing your WCG work units, it takes forever to download.*
Click to expand...

all my wu's downloaded in like 30 seconds... and i have completed several, but nothins validated yet... slow like collatz
but then again im downloading @12m/s


----------



## jetpak12

So, I'm at my parents' about a week, and I used Microsoft's Remote Desktop Connection to switch to WCG, and I found that all my Collatz WUs are giving me an error "GPU is missing." Any hints on how to fix it from afar?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> So, I'm at my parents' about a week, and I used Microsoft's Remote Desktop Connection to switch to WCG, and I found that all my Collatz WUs are giving me an error "GPU is missing." Any hints on how to fix it from afar?


if im not mistaken,

Micro soft remote desktop is causing your GPU to seem "missing"

as addressed by a previous member


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> So, I'm at my parents' about a week, and I used Microsoft's Remote Desktop Connection to switch to WCG, and I found that all my Collatz WUs are giving me an error "GPU is missing." Any hints on how to fix it from afar?


you could try installing a different remote desktop app, like team viewer and then reconnect that way, might work..









ocn is number 11 overall in the pentathalon if im reading it correctly, as i dont speek german,... keep up the good work fellas


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> you could try installing a different remote desktop app, like team viewer and then reconnect that way, might work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ocn is number 11 overall in the pentathalon if im reading it correctly, as i dont speek german,... keep up the good work fellas


we should aim for number NIEN!

lol.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

When you remote desktop, your GPU is no longer the physical GPU on your crunching system, it uses a windows driver known as RDPPD and that cannot do jack. Hence why you can play games on remote desktop.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> you could try installing a different remote desktop app, like team viewer and then reconnect that way, might work..


Thanks for the help, I tried TightVNC and its working again!










Quote:


> ocn is number 11 overall in the pentathalon if im reading it correctly, as i dont speek german,... keep up the good work fellas


Number 11, alright! GO TEAM!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol just you ginger.
> 
> must be that new spiffy 7950 blocking your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding.


Worked it out, user name =! e-mail address









I feel a right idiot now.

Ironically it was the computer with the 7950, but only 4 cores, which it worked on. The one I was having trouble with was my i7 860 rig with 8 threads.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Hopefully our WCG output picks up! We're currently in 18th place









For Collatz, we should take spot #7 tomorrow, gaining us 3 more points.

That said, we need to gain 4 places in WCG to tie for spot #10 overall again!


----------



## solsamurai

I'll get WCG fired up the second I get home!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Hopefully our WCG output picks up! We're currently in 18th place


12 instances running here, I will keep them going as long as I can.

Sadly 8 of those are on my GF's work computer, I can't run them for the 8-10 hours / day that she is working.


----------



## Flying Toilet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Why would you stop running Collatz ? There is still 2 days to go.


I didn't say that I was detaching from Collatz, simply that WCG is CPU only and I've been sharing my CPU between Rosetta and Collatz. Collatz would use all of my CPU threads after detaching from Rosetta. When I attached to WCG all CPU threads were still in use, only when they were finished would WCG be able to utilize them.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Hopefully our WCG output picks up! We're currently in 18th place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Collatz, we should take spot #7 tomorrow, gaining us 3 more points.
> 
> That said, we need to gain 4 places in WCG to tie for spot #10 overall again!


ricky bobbys dad once said "if your not first your last"


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> ricky bobbys dad once said "if your not first your last"










I have WCG collatz, and rosetta running at the same time


----------



## Angrybutcher

^ Rosetta is over! Turn it off!!


----------



## Flying Toilet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Thank God Rosetta is over! Turn it off!!


fixed


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> ^ Rosetta is over! Turn it off!!


unfortunantly... i like rosetta, it validates fast


----------



## OliverGw

Switching everything over to WCG now







. 247k still pending for Collatz.


----------



## dog5566

Just fited no.2 6870!!







im so glad i just fited it, then reboot, then all was working, its nice seeing 2 collatz GPU WU going at the same time








So all my GUP power is on collatz, and CPU on WCG.

One more thing how can i read the temps on both cards at the same time? H.monter is only picking up 1 card, i no i can check 1 card at a time with GPU-Z?


----------



## OliverGw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> Just fited no.2 6870!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im so glad i just fited it, then reboot, then all was working, its nice seeing 2 collatz GPU WU going at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all my GUP power is on collatz, and CPU on WCG.
> One more thing how can i read the temps on both cards at the same time? H.monter is only picking up 1 card, i no i can cheak 1 card at a time with GPU-Z?


Yes, you can switch between the cards in GPU-Z to check temps. Not sure if you can run multiple instances of it.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> Just fited no.2 6870!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im so glad i just fited it, then reboot, then all was working, its nice seeing 2 collatz GPU WU going at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all my GUP power is on collatz, and CPU on WCG.
> One more thing how can i read the temps on both cards at the same time? H.monter is only picking up 1 card, i no i can cheak 1 card at a time with GPU-Z?


MSI afterburner will show both cards too.


----------



## b3machi7ke

19th in WCG







Very sad, hopefully the pace picks up


----------



## Biorganic

Is it normal to get invalid WUs in Collatz or do I need to lower my clock speeds?


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Is it normal to get invalid WUs in Collatz or do I need to lower my clock speeds?


From what I've read in other people's posts, I would say lowering your OC (or, upping your voltage) should assist in eliminating errors. Some projects, and I think Collatz is one of them, can be very sensitive when it comes to your overclock, and even if it passes other stability tests it doesn't necessarily mean it will work well with some BOINC projects.

I don't have any experience in this area, I've never gotten any invalid results from projects due to my overclocks (CPU or GPU) so I can't speak to this with any experience. Just what I've picked up from others who have had problems similar to this in the past.


----------



## Tex1954

I agree... Collatz is one of those really nasty things that will generate errors if everything isn't perfect 100% of the time. In fact, running Collatz is a good GPU test with all the other cores loaded up doing something else.

Generally speaking, if Rosetta and Collatz run together error free, then probably everything okay...

It's always a good idea to run stock speeds when errors pop up just to verify where the problem may be... Then OC one thing at a time...


----------



## OliverGw

Oddly, i don't think i've EVER had an error on Collatz. It just ploughs through them for me, no hassle


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> Oddly, i don't think i've EVER had an error on Collatz. It just ploughs through them for me, no hassle


It happens to me often when I try to push a CPU or GPU past the limits... However, my systems 100% stable running where they are now and zero errors except for some Rosetta that are project bugs.

When I get new RAM, I also tweak that and sometimes I think it's okay, passes Prime-95 and all that, but barfs on BOINC/Collatz tasks... so then back to drawing board.

I discovered the most difficulty with "cheap" 4Gig sticks that BARELY run at 1333 and won't run at 1600 per specs... but that's okay because those cheapo's don't need to run 1600...

Other than that, once my system setup, usually runs forever error free... So far, have 3 boxes over a year running now and one running 6 months error free. So, I guess what I was saying still stands, if your system isn't 100%, BOINC will glitch it...


----------



## THC Butterz

just hijacked my dads computer for bionic, as he is electronicly handicapped he wont know the difference, up untill 6 months ago he was running a first gen pentium 4 and a nvidia gts 6800 with 128m of ddr, but now i have bionic crunching out on his computer i forced him to let me build for him with a gtx 460 and phenom 2 x4 955 with 8gb ddr3.... just for ocn









i now have 10 cores and 2 gup's crunching, would my gs 600w corsair psu be enough to power my gtx 480 and a gtx 460 for this,... what do you guys think, as i have a 460 and another 480 lying arround, just no way to power them.


----------



## b3machi7ke

GTX 460s are horrendous for both gaming and BOINC. I think you should treat your dad better, go buy him a nicer card and slide that 460 my way...


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> GTX 460s are horrendous for both gaming and BOINC. I think you should treat your dad better, go buy him a nicer card and slide that 460 my way...


my old man doest do any gaming besides online poker, just needed a mor up to date rig, and i know what your getting at but 460s are beast for gaming, and even more so for overclocking... its those budget 768s that are horrendus


----------



## Biorganic

Thanks guys! Going back to stock for now.


----------



## GingerJohn

Wow, WCG is slow to validate WUs

We are back in 11th place overall though


----------



## kyismaster

Man, once Artic silver sets in (( setting period )) it cools so well :O

its like 200 hours though.

but its worth it!


----------



## DarkRyder

for sure. my new cooler is worth its weight in silver.. arctic silver 5 that is....


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> for sure. my new cooler is worth its weight in silver.. arctic silver 5 that is....


haha Lol.

The Heat sink on my 6870 is actually pretty tiny, its just alot of plastic covering.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> The Heat sink on my 6870 is actually pretty tiny, its just alot of plastic covering.


I was surprised at how small the stock cooler on my 7950 was, plus it only cools the GPU core. That has come off now and a nice shiny waterblock has taken it's place


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Man, once Artic silver sets in (( setting period )) it cools so well :O
> 
> its like 200 hours though.
> 
> but its worth it!


indigo extreme is 150% better tho


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> indigo extreme is 150% better tho










if you can buy me some, then were good.


----------



## DarkRyder

its not that good. i could apply it 100 times and be happy with the temps maybe 10 of those time. unlike arctic silver which is very forgiving, which i could apply 100 times and 90 of those times will give me satisfactory temps.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> its not that good. i could apply it 100 times and be happy with the temps maybe 10 of those time. unlike arctic silver which is very forgiving, which i could apply 100 times and 90 of those times will give me satisfactory temps.


IF I didn't get silver,

I woulda probably gone with mx -4 or shin-etsu

never really heard of indigo before lol


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> i now have 10 cores and 2 gup's crunching, would my gs 600w corsair psu be enough to power my gtx 480 and a gtx 460 for this,... what do you guys think, as i have a 460 and another 480 lying arround, just no way to power them.


I'm a little confused as to what you're asking really...You mean, can your 600 watt PSU support a 460 and a 480, on top of the other two 480s you have in your signature? The answer then, is 100% no. Can your PSU support three 480s? 100% no. Actually, I would say you would be on thin ice with two 480s honestly, they are some power-hungry monsters. I personally wouldn't risk anything over two 480s on a 600 watt PSU, even a quality unit.

I mean, under Furmark (which I don't think is terribly unrealistic as we're talking BOINC and not gaming here) the 480s in SLI pull _over_ 600 watts







Under gaming loads, 480s do better at around 400 watts or so. But still, personally, there's no way I would ever run two 480s off of one 600 watt PSU. So you're already outside of my comfort zone


----------



## kyismaster

i'll be glad to crunch those 2 cards for you.









lol

I have a i5-2500k rig doing nothing, with another 2500k working its rump off with 2 gpu's


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll be glad to crunch those 2 cards for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> I have a i5-2500k rig doing nothing working its rump off crunching WCG, with another 2500k working its rump off with 2 gpu's


Fixed...at least, it better be doing that. Otherwise, I'll have to


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

My first project with 1 million points!!!








Collatz just hit 1,120,055 points YAY!!! I deserve a cookie


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> My first project with 1 million points!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collatz just hit 1,120,055 points YAY!!! I deserve a cookie


xD congrats.

thats actually pretty good, i've been around for like 3 months and only have 2,133,494.62 in collatz

http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_user_graph.php?pr=bo&id=c6e48f9aa1f4ee09ea44cca99c4af2d1


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> i now have 10 cores and 2 gup's crunching, would my gs 600w corsair psu be enough to power my gtx 480 and a gtx 460 for this,... what do you guys think, as i have a 460 and another 480 lying arround, just no way to power them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused as to what you're asking really...You mean, can your 600 watt PSU support a 460 and a 480, on top of the other two 480s you have in your signature? The answer then, is 100% no. Can your PSU support three 480s? 100% no. Actually, I would say you would be on thin ice with two 480s honestly, they are some power-hungry monsters. I personally wouldn't risk anything over two 480s on a 600 watt PSU, even a quality unit.
> 
> I mean, under Furmark (which I don't think is terribly unrealistic as we're talking BOINC and not gaming here) the 480s in SLI pull _over_ 600 watts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under gaming loads, 480s do better at around 400 watts or so. But still, personally, there's no way I would ever run two 480s off of one 600 watt PSU. So you're already outside of my comfort zone
Click to expand...

no i only have power going to 1 of the 2 480s right now, i wouldnt dare run them both on 600w, my question was would i be able to run the 1 480 i am now and my 460 at the same time on my 600w not 3 or 4 cards just the 2...


----------



## b3machi7ke

oh, well in that case, yes









gtx460 = ~120 watts
gtx480 = ~230 watts

So you have about 350 of your 600 watts tied up in your two GPUs. I think you're good to go, even with some OC'ing headroom









::edit:: though it is a shame to see that 480 sitting there not doing anything...


----------



## mm67

Just got some of these :



Why they have to give these out while Collatz is still running


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> My first project with 1 million points!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collatz just hit 1,120,055 points YAY!!! I deserve a cookie


You should post this stuff in the TSR thread... but, yur in there!

Congrats!


----------



## Starbomba

So far i've gotten ~600k in Collatz. Hell, i retired that project to favor Prime once i hit 1m points, now i want to get 2m points before retiring it again


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Just got some of these :
> 
> Why they have to give these out while Collatz is still running


I wish I could get some of those Beta GPU tasks! Haven't got one yet on either Nvidia or ATI cards..










PS: After I typed this, guess what? I got a couple too! WOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## mm67

I now have them on all my rigs, also on the one with Nvidia card.


----------



## kyismaster

thats evil.

I have none D:



edit:

I lied:


----------



## mm67

These seem to give out some points, 6870 runs them in about 3 min 30 secs and they make 74.1 points. 30000 PPD is a bit more than cpu tasks make. Now we only need to make sure that other teams don't get them


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, I got some WCG Beta's on the GTX560 box and the HD6990 Box. They perform somewhat differently and your TIMES will be affected if you don't setup correctly.

HD6990 can run 100% CPU with Collatz just fine because requires near zero CPU's.

WCG Beta on HD6990 requires TWO free threads/cores like Moo! and Donate to maximize efficiency. However, the ATI task only requires max CPU usage at the start (short time) and END (LONG Time!) of the tasks. The GTX560 uses a FULL CPU thread the WHOLE time of the task.

BOTH Nvidia and ATI versions use 100% of a thread/core at the end for a relatively long time as seen on graphs... Soo, FREE UP THOSE THREADS/CORES for WCG Beta GPU tasks!

Notice the GPU Plots on right... the DOWN time is when it is doing the 100% Core/Thread finishing up...










HD6990 starting....



HD6990 ending....



Nvidia on Intel....



I have updated the Google Spreadsheet for 950MHz HD6990 and 950MHz GTX560 Ti's and GTX460's 900MHz. These are after running over a dozen tasks and seems times are pretty stable.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> oh, well in that case, yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtx460 = ~120 watts
> gtx480 = ~230 watts
> 
> So you have about 350 of your 600 watts tied up in your two GPUs. I think you're good to go, even with some OC'ing headroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::edit:: though it is a shame to see that 480 sitting there not doing anything...


couldnt agree more


----------



## dog5566

WCG wont give me any GPU, WU's!!!


----------



## mm67

You have these options selected ? That's all I have done.


----------



## Tex1954

Yup, you need those and also have Help Conquer Cancer project selected...










PS: It would also seem you need drivers that support OpenCL 1.1 since my old cards only support OpenCL 1.0 and they are not getting tasks. You also need to be running BOINC 7.0.25 or 7.0.26...


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> You have these options selected ? That's all I have done.










Thanks got sum in the pipeline now!!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Yup, you need those and also have Help Conquer Cancer project selected...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: It would also seem you need drivers that support OpenCL 1.1 since my old cards only support OpenCL 1.0 and they are not getting tasks. You also need to be running BOINC 7.0.25 or 7.0.26...


I actually have that project unchecked but I still receive beta tasks. Just noticed that power meter loves these WU's. Power usage of a 6870 is even 25 W lower than with Collatz tasks.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> I actually have that project unchecked but I still receive beta tasks.


WOW! That is GREAT INFO!! I know somebody who needs that..


----------



## GingerJohn

How would I set the GPU tasks to automatically use the CPU time that they need? Any method other than ProcessTamer?

I would have to dig that out again when I get home (late tonight).

Edit:
Looks like they are running OK at the moment, got a few completed and validated.

Judging by how many invalid tasks I am seeing (from myself and others) it would seem that the BETA WUs are fairly unstable.


----------



## dog5566

Umm got just 4 beta WU, and now cant get any more? and they wear very small, only about 200 sec's


----------



## Tex1954

Process tamer won't help because the tasks REQUIRE that much power to run... Just free up one core/thread per GPU and you be fine.... otherwise times could double as I saw when the first WU's completed with all cores working on CPU tasks..

I also notice the boxes won't get more than 6 tasks cached at a time... I don't know if that is GPU or CPU or what limiting things...


----------



## GingerJohn

Probably a noobish question, but how do I free up a core?


----------



## Tex1954

In your BOINC Manager Preferences... select less than 100% CPU's... for a 6 core system that is like 17% per core... 8 core system 13% etc... Setting 99% will free up one core no matter what IF you have more than one..


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> In your BOINC Manager Preferences... select less than 100% CPU's... for a 6 core system that is like 17% per core... 8 core system 13% etc... Setting 99% will free up one core no matter what IF you have more than one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks. I was under the impression that doing that would limit the _total_ CPU cores available to BOINC, including GPU tasks.

If setting 99% means that 3 / 4 cores will be running CPU tasks and 1 core will be available for GPU tasks then that is ideal. It will also allow me to run something like Moo! or DiRT whilst running a CPU project.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Thanks. I was under the impression that doing that would limit the _total_ CPU cores available to BOINC, including GPU tasks.
> If setting 99% means that 3 / 4 cores will be running CPU tasks and 1 core will be available for GPU tasks then that is ideal. It will also allow me to run something like Moo! or DiRT whilst running a CPU project.


That is exactly how it works... BOINC doesn't know or care how much CPU power a GPU project/task uses... it just limits the total amount of cores it assigns CPU tasks to..

On faster GPU cards, you usually need at least one core per GPU for Moo! Wrapper, Donate, POEM, Albert; Milkyway, Collatz, and PrimeGrid don't really need a free core to run full speed.










PS: Looks like I am running out of tasks as well... At least I got to run a few!


----------



## GingerJohn

I just got some more.

So far 11 Valid, 1 inconclusive, 1 invalid (booo!) and 4 in progress.

These WUs should bump our numbers a bit.

Edit: NOOOOO!!! The 4 in progress ones went to my other machine which isn't running BOINC right now (GF is working on it). Oh well, they can run tonight, or 10 mins after she goes AFK.


----------



## granno21

Visiting [email protected] I noticed this update and it made me smile...
Quote:


> May 8, 2012 Journal post from David Baker
> 
> A big THANK YOU to all of you who have scaled up your contributions to [email protected] is a record level of computing power for us and is super well timed. THANKS!!!


I believe their computing power jumped from around 120 teraflops to over 160 teraflops during the last few days


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Visiting [email protected] I noticed this update and it made me smile...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> May 8, 2012 Journal post from David Baker
> A big THANK YOU to all of you who have scaled up your contributions to [email protected] is a record level of computing power for us and is super well timed. THANKS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe their computing power jumped from around 120 teraflops to over 160 teraflops during the last few days
Click to expand...

It's always nice to here from the developers...

Pentathlon made a mark!!


----------



## kyismaster

Like a baws.









surprised no message from collatz


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Like a baws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprised no message from collatz


They are too busy trying to validate all the credit that we are dumping on them


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Like a baws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprised no message from collatz


Quote:


> News
> 
> BOINC Pentathlon
> Collatz has been chosen as the GPU project for the 2012 BOINC Pentathlon hosted by SETI.Germany. The competition will run from May 7 to May 12. For more information, please visit the official BOINC Pentathlon web site. 30 Apr 2012 23:09:13 UTC


They know!


----------



## THC Butterz

just broke the 1k mark valid in wcg... my goal is 10k before the project ends... doubt ill make it but thats what im going for


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> just broke the 1k mark valid in wcg... my goal is 10k before the project ends... doubt ill make it but thats what im going for


1090T overclocked to 3.75GHz might barely be able to do 10k over five days depending on what projects are run... Should be able to do 1.2 k/day+ output though... depends on clock speed and memory speed with WCG...


----------



## kyismaster

im 2.2k on WCG making good progress


----------



## kyismaster

ahahahahah. I guess germans don't count the number NIEN!

-rofl- I'm sorry, I can't help myself.


----------



## solsamurai

Lol, Sprechen Sie deutsch?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Lol, Sprechen Sie deutsch?


Ja!

Heil mein fuhrer. lol

I'm gonna get shot for this lol.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Ja!
> Heil mein fuhrer. lol
> I'm gonna get shot for this lol.


The whole WCG will come after you! Run! Lol...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> The whole WCG will come after you! Run! Lol...


Yay, all the points.

All for me!


----------



## DarkRyder

Edelweiss, Edelweiss
Every morning you greet me
Small and white clean and bright
You look happy to meet me
Blossom of snow may you bloom and grow
Bloom and grow forever
Edelweiss,Edelweiss
Bless my homeland forever.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> :snip:][/URL]
> 
> ahahahahah. I guess germans don't count the number NIEN!
> 
> -rofl- I'm sorry, I can't help myself.


in that case they dont count 2 either... 1,1,3,4,5,6,7,8,8,10,11.......


----------



## dog5566

Am i right after tonight only CPU WU? apart from one or two GPU'S from WCG?

And so far i have just over 30.000 valid points, in WCG is that ok? for my little setup?


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> Am i right after tonight only CPU WU? apart from one or two GPU'S from WCG?
> And so far i have just over 30.000 valid points, in WCG is that ok? for my little setup?


Correct about CPU only moving forward. I suppose there will be some GPUs for WCG, but yeah it's almost all CPU from now on.

As for your points, I'm not entirely sure. I've had three computers crunching WCG for two days straight, and currently have racked up a whopping 1300 points. Before that, my average point output was ~5k. So ordinarily I would say your output is pretty low, but WCG points are being weird for me, so I'm not really sure how to rate your points


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> Correct about CPU only moving forward. I suppose there will be some GPUs for WCG, but yeah it's almost all CPU from now on.
> As for your points, I'm not entirely sure. I've had three computers crunching WCG for two days straight, and currently have racked up a whopping 1300 points. Before that, my average point output was ~5k. So ordinarily I would say your output is pretty low, but WCG points are being weird for me, so I'm not really sure how to rate your points


WCG points are pretty low, much like [email protected] You have to crunch for the ethical reasoning behind the projects. They do try and reward long term crunchers by offering badges for "time crunched". This means even with a Pentium II, you could earn some badges. The badges are normally:

Bronze: 14 days crunched
Silver: 45 days crunched
Gold: 90 days crunched
Ruby: 180 days crunched
Emerald: 1 days crunched
Sapphire: 2 years crunched


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> WCG points are pretty low, much like [email protected] You have to crunch for the ethical reasoning behind the projects. They do try and reward long term crunchers by offering badges for "time crunched". This means even with a Pentium II, you could earn some badges. The badges are normally:
> Bronze: 14 days crunched
> Silver: 45 days crunched
> Gold: 90 days crunched
> Ruby: 180 days crunched
> Emerald: 1 days crunched
> Sapphire: 2 years crunched


yeah, I get that. I was saying that before, I was getting anywhere from 4500-8000 points per day, and the last like 5 days I've been getting around 400-500 points. I would call that a pretty substantial drop off. I get that WCG gives low points, i just don't understand why my point production would be reduced by 90%









::edit::







So I just checked 5 min ago, I had another +400 credits on boincstats. I just checked after writing this post, now I've got something like 8k coming. smh, WCG you







me, it's a good thing I believe in your projects so I'll keep crunching


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> yeah, I get that. I was saying that before, I was getting anywhere from 4500-8000 points per day, and the last like 5 days I've been getting around 400-500 points. I would call that a pretty substantial drop off. I get that WCG gives low points, i just don't understand why my point production would be reduced by 90%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::edit::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I just checked 5 min ago, I had another +400 credits on boincstats. I just checked after writing this post, now I've got something like 8k coming. smh, WCG you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me, it's a good thing I believe in your projects so I'll keep crunching


Haha, WCG's projects also vary quite a bit in how long it takes to validate tasks. Computing for clean water is almost instantaneous while Human Protean folding can take days. Check your pending credit list on WCG. You just might have a lot of pending credit.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Haha, WCG's projects also vary quite a bit in how long it takes to validate tasks. Computing for clean water is almost instantaneous while Human Protean folding can take days. Check your pending credit list on WCG. You just might have a lot of pending credit.


This, I had about 10 pages of pending credit as of a couple hours ago.


----------



## GingerJohn

We are now in joint 10th place!

Only because team China passed team Italy in Collatz though.


----------



## Angrybutcher

With some luck, we might be able to pass Czech National Team in Collatz to take 6th place there.

Without more people on board, we're going to have a hell of a time gaining rank in WCG or even Yoyo or QMC for that matter.


----------



## GingerJohn

So last night I "broke" my other rig. Now my GF is working on her laptop and I have both sig rigs working flat out.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> With some luck, we might be able to pass Czech National Team in Collatz to take 6th place there.
> Without more people on board, we're going to have a hell of a time gaining rank in WCG or even Yoyo or QMC for that matter.


alright alright, let me just check my pocket for some spare change...

*pulls out some bills*

looks like it's just enough for five 4P rigs. let me go to the store, I'll be back in a few hours and have them crunching away...

*wakes up from dream*


----------



## kyismaster

its kinda funny how a single site is beating national teams.

they must be like "zem crazy overclockerz! bring out ze No2! we must wein!"


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> its kinda funny how a single site is beating national teams.
> they must be like "zem crazy overclockerz! bring out ze No2! we must wein!"


OCN is a pretty large forum though, and when you consider how many active members OCN has in conjunction with the hardware most of us are running, I'm not at all surprised we're within striking distance of being inside the top 10 teams.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> OCN is a pretty large forum though, and when you consider how many active members OCN has in conjunction with the hardware most of us are running, I'm not at all surprised we're within striking distance of being inside the top 10 teams.


Agreed. We have enough computing power to be 6-8 in the world overall, outside of the Pentathlon. It will just take us a few years to gain that much ground point wise as the team has really only been in existence what, 2 years, competing against those who have been around since the beginning.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Agreed. We have enough computing power to be 6-8 in the world overall, outside of the Pentathlon. It will just take us a few years to gain that much ground point wise as the team has really only been in existence what, 2 years, competing against those who have been around since the beginning.


Now... if we could only assimilate all of our folders to our side....


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Now... if we could only assimilate all of our folders to our side....


We could offer them candy?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> We could offer them candy?


I was gonna go for brainwashing, but that works too


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> We could offer them candy?
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna go for brainwashing, but that works too
Click to expand...

they dont need brainwashing or candy... if ocn just got some more of those transfer stickers to give out, instead of being out of them all the time...


----------



## solsamurai

What we really need to do is offer better fudge than they do.


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> My first project with 1 million points!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collatz just hit 1,120,055 points YAY!!! I deserve a cookie


UMM i see you are going to pass me in stats







what are you runing in the pentathlon? you are the first to go passed me..


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> What we really need to do is offer better fudge than they do.


i know dancing girls would really get my attention. especially if they were asian lol.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i know dancing girls would really get my attention. especially if they were asian carrying new GPUs and CPUs lol.


Fixed


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> Fixed


lol







so much truth to this haha

Away from the PC this weekend, so I am shut down for a couple days, but will be back to crunching for the Pent. on Sunday.


----------



## THC Butterz

yup... say some brand new i7s 3770ks, a few gtx 680s and a rog expander... couldnt agree more lol
but with my luck, they would be carring some new 8800gt card and some pentim 3's









can sombody say gpu for the win...










Got to stop for a while, PC is reading vcore [email protected] 80c


----------



## Starbomba

I wonder why i get so many "validation inconclusive" tasks... they sound like they will not get validated ever ;(


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I wonder why i get so many "validation inconclusive" tasks... they sound like they will not get validated ever ;(


That happens when two machines don't agree and they are waiting for a third input... Also, I get that a lot lately because they are validating 2.05 and 2.09 WU's together... Heck, I have a load of 2.03 and 2.05 WU's on same machine... 2.03 is Cuda23 and 2.05 is Cuda31... It's a mess...

LOL!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i know dancing girls would really get my attention. especially if they were asian lol.


How bout tickets to the Naked Karate Girls??


----------



## THC Butterz

well collatz is over thus no more gpu tasks


----------



## GingerJohn

Collatz is over? Shame, I was just building up some good pending credit.

Got 6258 credits in WCG so far.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Collatz is over? Shame, I was just building up some good pending credit.
> Got 6258 credits in WCG so far.


WCG is so slowww...

indeed im at like 6k.


----------



## kyismaster

it looks like someone is up for a challenge!


----------



## allikat

Added yoyo and QMC to my projects list, and told everything except WCG to stop working


----------



## kyismaster

Gonna make my GPU do Dirt for the moment, If i get good PPD, it will be my permanent GPU project.










while I let my CPU work its rump off to satisfy WCG lol


----------



## allikat

My first yoyo (A muon 445) is looking at taking just under an hour on a stock speed 2600k (33 mins, 66% done). QMC-qasino is looking to take a lot longer, after 25 mins it's only 2% done.

Edit: According to our wonderful spreadsheet, QMC looks at 2-3 hours each, while Yoyo give various tasks from super quick to 8 hours.
The Points per Hour seem best on Muon and ECM tasks from Yoyo at 90-110 per hour per task (avoid cruncher, evolution and harmonious tree tasks which give half that), whereas QMC seems to give a much lower 55PPH (stats taken from 4Ghz AMD chips in both cases).


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Ended Collatz with 1,700,000 points, Now theres WCG..


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> Ended Collatz with 1,700,000 points, Now theres WCG..


Yeah, watch your place on the team fade away to people who aren't moving over. Hope you started on WCG early, those validations can take days to arrive.


----------



## Kieran

Just ended Collatz, looks like i got quite a few points from it


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> Yeah, watch your place on the team fade away to people who aren't moving over. Hope you started on WCG early, those validations can take days to arrive.


Weird...I haven't had more than 2 pages worth of results waiting for validation...computing for clean water seems to be the consistent member of the pending results though, I think those tasks are the only ones I've had under pending status for more than a few hours


----------



## magic8192

If they had another GPU project, we would finish in the top 10. It looks like for our size we have the most GPU power of any team.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> If they had another GPU project, we would finish in the top 10. It looks like for our size we have the most GPU power of any team.


We could really use some more of those WCG gpu beta projects


----------



## Flying Toilet

That awkward moment when you realize the foldathon starts on the 15th...


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> We could really use some more of those WCG gpu beta projects


Yes we could... but seems the WU's are very limited and we were lucky to get any at all... I have every core working WCG that I can since before this part started...

Sigh... and I am still waiting for my PSU to get here to fire up another 6-cores...

Oh well, we do what we can do... Maybe next year we will have more dedicated folks aboard to help our point production or maybe the folks that haven't run anything in months will come back to help...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*
> 
> That awkward moment when you realize the foldathon starts on the 15th...


If only Collatz would've been the last project, or if more GPU projects would've been chosen... At least this time they do not overlap completely









I'll join you guys on the 18th.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Oh well, we do what we can do... Maybe next year we will have more dedicated folks aboard to help our point production or maybe the folks that haven't run anything in months will come back to help...


Also next year the already dedicated folks will have better hardware (i plan to







)


----------



## Tex1954

We could have done a little better in Collatz this year since stats show not everybody was running it... BUT, not everybody signed up for this either. Perhaps it would be better to set POTM to the same as the Pentathlon projects next year to help...

Still, it is all voluntary and fun anyways! We are small yet we are up there!!! We do have some computing power...

And next year, who knows... maybe we have MORE power!










PS: WCG BoincStats shows a ton of folks cranking hard! We doing good! Oliver G. really doing good!


----------



## Tex1954

BTW, some folks asked, so here is an update...

05/10/ - 05/15/ World Community Grid
05/14/ - 05/19/ [email protected]
05/14/ - 05/19/ [email protected]

These projects start and stop on the dates specified at 00:00 *ZULU* time.

So that is 19:00 Hrs (7PM) CENTRAL time and 20:00 Hrs (8PM) Eastern time. That means Yoyo-QMC start on 5-13 (our date) at 00:00 ZULU time and end 5-18 (our date) at 00:00 ZULU time.

Since Yoyo and QMC are running together, it probably doesn't matter which project you run but the spreadsheet shows the following:

Yoyo *ECM* and *MUON* tasks give the best points...

QMC may beat Yoyo in PPD depending on what they are running now... (I will run one task and see...)

So, since they are both added together and run together, maybe doesn't matter if you run one or the other or both...


----------



## Angrybutcher

What's the turn around time for points in QMC? Looks like my 2500k @ 4.5ghz is doing them between 8-11 hours per unit. I have not tried on my Phenom II box. If the is any sort of delay, may want to get a head start and start them in about 12 hours rather than 24 hours from now to get the initial bump in points we're seeing from other teams.

So far, we've been playing catch up in the CPU tasks









It would put us way far behind if everyone started QMC right at it's start time, giving us a lag of 6-12 hours of no points.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> What's the turn around time for points in QMC? Looks like my 2500k @ 4.5ghz is doing them between 8-11 hours per unit. I have not tried on my Phenom II box. If the is any sort of delay, may want to get a head start and start them in about 12 hours rather than 24 hours from now to get the initial bump in points we're seeing from other teams.
> So far, we've been playing catch up in the CPU tasks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would put us way far behind if everyone started QMC right at it's start time, giving us a lag of 6-12 hours of no points.


Depends on which tasks they are running my friend... I am about to try one now.. and let you know.


----------



## Angrybutcher

It shows [email protected] 5.01


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> It shows [email protected] 5.01


Yup... got 3 tasks DL'ed.

That task takes 4-6 hours on a 3.56GHz 1090T for about 1300 PPD... so Yoyo MUON should beat it...


----------



## Angrybutcher

yeah, but if we want to stay around 10th place, we're going to need some pretty even points in both. I would not recommend people just go for YoYo and lose out on 25-40 team points in QMC.


----------



## Tex1954

If we evenly split the tasks... wouldn't that be about 20 points for each? It's the same problem all the teams will have... make most points in one or the other or split them...

Maybe Pentathlon works differently, but wouldn't 40 in yoyo and 0 in QMC be the same result as 20 Yoyo and 20 QMC? They both run at same time...

I'll split them 50/50 anyways I suppose... makes not much difference...


----------



## Angrybutcher

It looks like I did return a couple work units last night for QMC. The credit seems near instant.

250 points for each unit, averaging about 8810 seconds on my 2500k for the two returned. The ones being worked now are looking more like 32000 seconds. Going to pause them around 90% complete


----------



## Tex1954

Yes, like ECM, times vary all over the place... but the points per hour seem to match more or less and the credits are virtually instant on Yoyo and QMC...

Sooo, seems not much difference on what we run IMHO... I'm sure there is a difference between Processor types though... so we can only run what works best on our boxes.

Good luck to us! We need it!


----------



## kyismaster

What the weoianweoegianweog

Dirt is so slow?


----------



## Tex1954

Think that is slow? I just DL'ed some more QMC and looks like they will take 12-20 hours each to complete... Times all over the place on them...

LOL!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Think that is slow? I just DL'ed some more QMC and looks like they will take 12-20 hours each to complete... Times all over the place on them...
> LOL!


slow for a gpu task*


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Think that is slow? I just DL'ed some more QMC and looks like they will take 12-20 hours each to complete... Times all over the place on them...
> LOL!


Which is exactly why we need to start QMC and Yoyo early. It would be really bad if we went half the day with 0 points.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Which is exactly why we need to start QMC and Yoyo early. It would be really bad if we went half the day with 0 points.


Knowing the CPU power i have, i start all CPU projects 24 hours before the points start running.


----------



## Tex1954

I'm started myself... and I will try to hold up reporting until the start...

QMC takes a LONG time to run sometimes... 4 -14 hours I guess... Yoyo tasks vary all over the place from 5 minutes to hours...

Gunna be fun!


----------



## DarkRyder

I would but im several hundred miles from my pcs right now. When we get to the resort i'll route my power to the new projects.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Eww im getting like 3K PPD with WCG... and more Collatz Validations came in, im at 2 mill now


----------



## tommykl

would it be a good idea to increase additional work buffer and restrict network access the day prior to build up a massive upload?


----------



## gamer11200

This is going to be quite a battle for 10th place in this considering that Chimp Challenge (







) will start and overlap this week.

Try and keep your CPUs here guys! We need them for Yoyo and [email protected]


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> This is going to be quite a battle for 10th place in this considering that Chimp Challenge (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) will start and overlap this week.
> Try and keep your CPUs here guys! We need them for Yoyo and [email protected]


Heh, my 450 is leagues better at [email protected] PPD than my i3, and my 470 utterly destroys it.

My CPU's ain't going anywhere for now


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Heh, my 450 is leagues better at [email protected] PPD than my i3, and my 470 utterly destroys it.
> My CPU's ain't going anywhere for now


*Handcuffs CPUs to BOINC Manager and throws away the key*


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> *Handcuffs CPUs to BOINC Manager and throws away the key*


Kinky...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Kinky...


----------



## dog5566

Is it normal for fafu to use all the cpu threads for just 1 WU?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> Is it normal for fafu to use all the cpu threads for just 1 WU?


probably since it was placed into "high priority mode"


----------



## Tex1954

I haven't run that since it's a BOINC test Alpha project... but attached and will try it. Looks like it's a Multi-Threaded application like Milkyway N-Body and [email protected]

I'll test and let you know!










Update: YES it is a Milti-Threaded app. I just DL'ed ONE task to the 400R box and it shows 6C.


----------



## ku4jb

caution on 32bit systems


----------



## Tex1954

Had it crash my 64b system too!!! I reported it in the thread beneath yours.


----------



## jetpak12

Noooo! I was away from any PC for a couple days, and I finally had a chance to check my main rig remotely today to find that it had restarted itself at one point, so it was just sitting there idle at the log-in screen.









Sorry guys, I'm not putting up very good results for the team.







Hopefully things will be back on track until I get back to my rigs this Wednesday...


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, this is it... in 3:15 from now it will be 05/14/12 00:00 Zulu (UTC) time and time to start the QMC/Yoyo tasks if you haven't already! These two tasks report about instantly so we should get full credit up to the very last minute!

Sooo, everybody run hard as they can! It goes until 5/19/12 00:00 Zulu which will be 5/18/12 local date at 7PM central (8pm Eastern).


----------



## Starbomba

Then these will arrive just in time


----------



## Tex1954

AMEN to that...










And soon as my network bugs clear and I can connect to the servers again... these will arrive (with others!)



For some reason, things aren't uploading...

LOL!


----------



## THC Butterz

just under 2 hrs to the official start of qmc and yoyo... this is my happy face...


----------



## granno21

I can't seem to get any work units from [email protected] Is anyone else having a similar issue. This is my first time running this project so I just want to be sure I have it setup right


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> I can't seem to get any work units from [email protected] Is anyone else having a similar issue. This is my first time running this project so I just want to be sure I have it setup right


Since they got selected for the Pentathlon, they may be wondering where all these signups and gigaflops came from that are suddenly pointed at their servers...

Edit: I only have 2 yoyos and 3 QMC and one QMC that just reported.. I can't get any more work from them either.


----------



## Starbomba

Right now i'm running 2 Yoyo anf 2 QMC WU's, and i have 5 Yoyo and 3 QMC WU's on my sig rig... laptop has 2 running and 2 in standby, same as my HTPC (one of each).

Maybe i run them too slow, or us Pentathloners are really hitting those servers HARD


----------



## gamer11200

Just 15 minutes left [email protected] and [email protected] begin!

Looks like the Yoyo servers have work available, but the work distributor servers must be getting overloaded right now to send out any.


----------



## Starbomba

My first WU will drop in 5 minutes or so, the rest will take an hour or so.


----------



## ku4jb

Yoyo has lots of work, just pulled the daily limit of 100 org's. Open up your que to get more work. Turn off new work for other projects and set buffers to 9 days min. and 9 days max additional. But don't take more than one can complete on time...

If I remember correctly yoyo servers got hammered last year didn't they ? ... so there may be some down times.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4jb*
> 
> Yoyo has lots of work, just pulled the daily limit of 100 org's. Open up your que to get more work. Turn off new work for other projects and set buffers to 9 days min. and 9 days max additional. But don't take more than one can complete on time...
> 
> If I remember correctly yoyo servers got hammered last year didn't they ? ... so there may be some down times.


LOL! It took 4 fast computers to complete 100 ECM/MUONs in one day. Be careful how many you DL... maybe take 5 days to complete 100 on a single machine depending on which tasks you DL'ed...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LOL! It took 4 fast computers to complete 100 ECM/MUONs in one day. Be careful how many you DL... maybe take 5 days to complete 100 on a single machine depending on which tasks you DL'ed...


why not just abort the long ones?


----------



## Starbomba

I just got some long as hell tasks from QMC... showing 21 hours to complete and increasing...

My poor, poor i3...


----------



## Angrybutcher

The Yoyo download "problems" seem to be common on my machines. That is, when I attach to the app or tell it to accept work, it takes up to 15 minutes before I get any work, but then the flow has not yet stopped.

On another note, my nagging to start YoYo and QMC a bit early seem to have paid off....so far at least. Looks like we're 9th and 8th in Yoyo and QMC respectively, jumping us to 8th overall









....now let's see how long that lasts lol


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> The Yoyo download "problems" seem to be common on my machines. That is, when I attach to the app or tell it to accept work, it takes up to 15 minutes before I get any work, but then the flow has not yet stopped.
> On another note, my nagging to start YoYo and QMC a bit early seem to have paid off....so far at least. Looks like we're 9th and 8th in Yoyo and QMC respectively, jumping us to 8th overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....now let's see how long that lasts lol


Uh Huh! I think I know who can take credit for some of that! LOL!

But, to hold it... that is another story...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Yoyo has some nice points for a CPU project









more data added to spreadsheet


----------



## Tex1954

Yoyo's not bad... roughly 2K per day per core... QMC is more like 1K per day per core...

ECM used to have much shorter tasks... now they take as long as Muon's... but it's all good points...










PS: We will need as many folks as possible doing as much Yoyo/QMC as possible over the next 5 days to have any chance of staying in top 10... IF there is anybody who isn't helping that would like to help, we sure could use it now!!!!

"And that's a fact Jack!"


----------



## THC Butterz

JUST noticed we're in 8th place...


----------



## Tex1954

I'm running PrimeGrid/Milkyway on my GPU's in three fast boxes because it doesn't load the CPU hardly at all... Also, tweaked up the CPU clocks to max before circuit breaker starts to blow...

LOL!

Doing everything I can to maximize output... and we will all need to do our very best to stay in top ten judging from Rosetta CPU stats... we got an early boost, but to hold it, we need to run as hard as possible with as many folks helping as possible!

*CALLING ALL OCN BOINC Members! We need Yoyo and QMC next 5 days to make top ten! HELP!!!!!*


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

QMC is what im running, because i don't like the [email protected] computational description. Switching over to [email protected] tomorrow though sorry guys


----------



## Tex1954

Yoyo several tasks... I run ECM/Muon mostly...

We will miss you and your computer power!!!!

Sigh...


----------



## GingerJohn

Running 12 threads of Yoyo Muon and QMC at the moment.

Is Muon the best point generator or should I add / switch projects?

Edit: Holy moly! 30 hour QMC tasks on a i5 2550k? Might drop those


----------



## allikat

14/05/2012 04:26:16 | [email protected] | Requesting new tasks for CPU and NVIDIA
14/05/2012 04:26:18 | [email protected] | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
14/05/2012 04:26:18 | [email protected] | No work sent
14/05/2012 04:26:18 | [email protected] | (Project has no jobs available)

Darn it... they ran out!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Database/file status
State #
Results ready to send 33,715

I think QMC has enough work. Unsure why you didn't get any though.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Running 12 threads of Yoyo Muon and QMC at the moment.
> Is Muon the best point generator or should I add / switch projects?
> Edit: Holy moly! 30 hour QMC tasks on a i5 2550k? Might drop those


Don't believe that 30 hour thing... Your 2550 is faster than my 1090T's and the 1090T's take 5-8 hours...

Muon/ECM about the same for points... though ECM tasks seem to be getting a little longer lately... I run them both just to be sure...


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> 14/05/2012 04:26:16 | [email protected] | Requesting new tasks for CPU and NVIDIA
> 14/05/2012 04:26:18 | [email protected] | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
> 14/05/2012 04:26:18 | [email protected] | No work sent
> 14/05/2012 04:26:18 | [email protected] | (Project has no jobs available)
> Darn it... they ran out!


Sometimes a project will report "to you" that it has no WU's available if something in your preferences or system setup is weird... Like, if you have it set to get 0.10 days worth of tasks or something, it may not send any because it thinks you can't complete them on time or other nonsense.

I typically us 0.5 days worth of tasks with an additional 2 days tasks as a buffer to load up... then setup for 0.0 days buffer... at least with BOINC 7.0.25/26... For other BOINC versions, get enough for 1 days worth at least...


----------



## goodtobeking

Been crunching QMC for about 20 hours. I am not sure if the first WUs uploaded too soon or not, but I am churning and burning.

GPUs are running MW now. I keep getting problems with one getting stuck in 2d clocks, but I have it working now.


----------



## kyismaster

i'll keep my cpu here, but my gpu's are being enslaved by the chimp lords.

i will infiltrate the enemy and bring us back some keyboards


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> i'll keep my cpu here, but my gpu's are being enslaved by the chimp lords.
> i will infiltrate the enemy and bring us back some keyboards


Count me in! I'll swap my GPU's to [email protected] tomorrow.


----------



## granno21

Same...GPUs are going to the chimp challenge. CPUs are crunching muon work units

Edit:

On a related note, anyone know how to CPU limit GPU [email protected] so that more CPU goes to Boinc and not the [email protected] home app? It seems to use almost a whole core which is not acceptable for the Pentathlon


----------



## OliverGw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I just got some long as hell tasks from QMC... showing 21 hours to complete and increasing...
> My poor, poor i3...


21 hours? I just got 3 42 hour tasks on my 3930k that's OC'd to 4.7ghz lol


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> 21 hours? I just got 3 42 hour tasks on my 3930k that's OC'd to 4.7ghz lol


Clearly your rig is due for a CPU upgrade. That's what happens when you buy low-end CPUs...


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Don't believe that 30 hour thing... Your 2550 is faster than my 1090T's and the 1090T's take 5-8 hours...


Yeah, getting about 4 hour runs on my 2550k at stock (not had time to OC it yet). My i7 860 has yet to turn in a work unit though









Might have to look into that when I get home.


----------



## OliverGw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> Clearly your rig is due for a CPU upgrade. That's what happens when you buy low-end CPUs...


I'm beginning to think that BOINC actually dislikes high power systems







. My Dual Quad Xeon E5420 @ 2.5ghz with 16gb of RAM is getting through more WU's than my Dual Hex Core Xeon X5650 @ 3.8ghz with 48gb of RAM.


----------



## solsamurai

Something strange happened last night. Boinc is running only one WU at a time now. Not sure what happened. Here's a shot of the computing prefs. I've never changed anything from the last install. I'd like to get back to running four WU's at a time.










Spoiler: Prefs Screenshot


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Something strange happened last night. Boinc is running only one WU at a time now. Not sure what happened. Here's a shot of the computing prefs. I've never changed anything from the last install. I'd like to get back to running four WU's at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Prefs Screenshot


Just to be sure, it's not running a multi threaded WU is it? There are a few around. Check you CPU usage, is it below 100%?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Something strange happened last night. Boinc is running only one WU at a time now. Not sure what happened. Here's a shot of the computing prefs. I've never changed anything from the last install. I'd like to get back to running four WU's at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Prefs Screenshot


What project are you running?


----------



## b3machi7ke

I don't think this plays a factor in it, but why do you have it set to use your computer when your processor usage is less than 10%? One background task could force BOINC to stop, you should change that 10% to either 0 (for no restriction) or something like 85-90%. Again, I don't think that is the problem in this case, but it is something I would recommend changing. I'm in agreement with the above posters in that it could be a multi-threaded app so you'll only get one WU. I'm pretty sure one of the last two projects for the Pentathlon has multi-threaded WUs, so if you're keeping on point with the schedule I'd put my money on that being the problem


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> I'm beginning to think that BOINC actually dislikes high power systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My Dual Quad Xeon E5420 @ 2.5ghz with 16gb of RAM is getting through more WU's than my Dual Hex Core Xeon X5650 @ 3.8ghz with 48gb of RAM.


It depends which batch of WU's you are running. If you are (for instance) running yoyo ECM tasks, they are all over the place and can use up to 1.2Gig memory each doing their curve generation. Funny to watch them run!

Also, MUON's vary a lot in times... can go 8 min to 10 hours depending.

ECM varies 1 hr to 6 hrs... most falling in around 1.75 hrs...

QMC's running pretty steady at between 4.9 and 5.5 hours...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Something strange happened last night. Boinc is running only one WU at a time now. Not sure what happened. Here's a shot of the computing prefs. I've never changed anything from the last install. I'd like to get back to running four WU's at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Prefs Screenshot


Change use at most 0% of the processors to 100 percent maybe?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Looking at the QMC numbers, our initial deposit of ~27k points is the only reason we're in 11th in that project. Had we not had that big of a dump, we would currently be in 14th, trying to play catch up.

It looks like we're edging out those ranked lower by a small margin, and within the grasp of 10th place if we get a bit more production. We're also within only 20k points of 10th for Yoyo as well, which obtaining both would move us to a tie in 9th overall


----------



## Finrond

Ya if these stupid QMC tasks didnt take so long... I'd have some actual points to show in that project. My yoyo production should be ramping up pretty soon as well, gotta stay ahead of tex (48k in one day.. whaaaaaaaaat)


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Just to be sure, it's not running a multi threaded WU is it? There are a few around. Check you CPU usage, is it below 100%?


CPU usage was under 100%. Could that be the reason the other tasks stopped? How can I tell if a WU is multi threaded?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> What project are you running?


QMC and yoyo atm. It started when I was finishing four different WCG WU's. I noticed after a couple hours all but one had stopped running.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> I don't think this plays a factor in it, but why do you have it set to use your computer when your processor usage is less than 10%? One background task could force BOINC to stop, you should change that 10% to either 0 (for no restriction) or something like 85-90%. Again, I don't think that is the problem in this case, but it is something I would recommend changing. I'm in agreement with the above posters in that it could be a multi-threaded app so you'll only get one WU. I'm pretty sure one of the last two projects for the Pentathlon has multi-threaded WUs, so if you're keeping on point with the schedule I'd put my money on that being the problem


I'll try all that you recommend. Thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Change use at most 0% of the processors to 100 percent maybe?


Will see if that helps.

*EDIT:* Seems to be back on track now running four QMC units. Thanks guys!







I'll let you know if anything changes.


----------



## goodtobeking

Yeah like finrod said, it was your "us at most 0%", since your running 4 threads, leave it at 100% for all four, or if you need to free one thread up, set it to something like 78%


----------



## GingerJohn

Normally putting "use at most 0%" in means no restriction.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Ya if these stupid QMC tasks didnt take so long... I'd have some actual points to show in that project. My yoyo production should be ramping up pretty soon as well, gotta stay ahead of tex (48k in one day.. whaaaaaaaaat)


Yes I know... it sucks my output because I am waiting for a new PSU to arrive 5/16... then maybe for a couple days I can do better... like over 62K or so... put another 6 AMD cores online crunching... but I think I will set it for QMC instead... so my Yoyo will stay about the same for now... Also, that 48K was sandbagging a little too.. (a lot of sandbagging really LOL!)

Sorry for low output... I can crank almost 75K per day (depending) with all the systems pushed all the way, but can't do that due to blowing the dang circuit breaker... Until I get the computer room rewired with two 20A breakers, one each for a quad-receptacle box, I'll just have to be content going 250MHz-350Mhz below max speeds...

30 cores doing a little over 2k/day each... but I am down 6-cores at the moment.... and 6-cores running QMC...


----------



## dog5566

Just added another 2 core box to QMC!!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> Just added another 2 core box to QMC!!


EXCELLENT! Every core helps!










PS: And I just noticed the Yoyo server crashed...


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Same...GPUs are going to the chimp challenge. CPUs are crunching muon work units
> 
> Edit:
> 
> On a related note, anyone know how to CPU limit GPU [email protected] so that more CPU goes to Boinc and not the [email protected] home app? It seems to use almost a whole core which is not acceptable for the Pentathlon


Unfortunately, AMD GPUs use much more CPU power than Nvidia cards. [email protected] guides will say to leave one CPU core free per AMD GPU you run.









I'd say, just keep running BOINC until the Pentathlon is over. The Folding team has hundreds of participants, they can wait a few days for the rest of dual project runners to start up after the Pentathlon is over.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> PS: And I just noticed the Yoyo server crashed...


Hmm, I was just trying to sign up for a Yoyo account and their website is down. I hope they get it back up soon!


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Unfortunately, AMD GPUs use much more CPU power than Nvidia cards. [email protected] guides will say to leave one CPU core free per AMD GPU you run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say, just keep running BOINC until the Pentathlon is over. The Folding team has hundreds of participants, they can wait a few days for the rest of dual project runners to start up after the Pentathlon is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I was just trying to sign up for a Yoyo account and their website is down. I hope they get it back up soon!


Those were my thoughts as well. I'm going 100% on all four fours for [email protected] It seems the server is back up


----------



## kyismaster

which is better to crunch yoyo or QMC

respond quick so i can put my threads to work lol.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> which is better to crunch yoyo or QMC
> respond quick so i can put my threads to work lol.


I have my 4 systems, just doing which ever. Both are active on all systems. They're both pretty close to each other in terms of processing and points. QMC is "easier" to setup. Yoyo, it's best to have only Muon and ECM checked to help avoid 36+ hour tasks.

That said, we are slightly closer to overtaking another rank in QMC, though some assistance with Yoyo could put us in a position to slowly overtake 10th place. We will overtake 10th in QMC regardless, Yoyo needs ~2k ppd to help us start to gain on 10th, which is easy to obtain.


----------



## dog5566

QMC work well for me, got 10 cores on it!!


----------



## THC Butterz

credits are about the same, so i say do both...

I might have to go down for a while this evening and posibly tomarrow morning, just picked up a new chasis, cant wait to install


----------



## granno21

Due to the fact that I wasn't getting any Muon tasks, I also checked the box for ECM tasks. I now have 2 ECM tasks that are listed at 3 days to completion. I'm running a 2500k at 4ghz. Is this correct?


----------



## Tex1954

No... it's a BOINC client estimate. The only reason it would actually take more than 8 hours is if your CPU % is set to less than 100%.

The ECM tasks are all over the place due to the nature of the math involved... curve fitting etc...

Muon's are more predictable since it's doing particle accelerator impact simulation

QMC is probably the most regular...


----------



## Tex1954

Hmmmmm.... 59 folks signed up....

On Yoyo, looks like 11 folks are making points...

On QMC, looks like 12 folks making points...

Hmmm, a little less than 59 I think...

Imagine if all the OCN BOINC team were working on these... I know Chimp challenge and such going on... too bad for us..

But, it's all good anyway! We doing okay for the few doing this!

LOL!


----------



## Angrybutcher

We're about to get passed in QMC, but will pass another team at about the same time, so we should be able to hold 11th for a while.

As for Yoyo, we actually have what looks like 24 people crunching. Sadly, they didn't pop into the team until after the Pentathlon started, so I'm not sure if their combined 63k points yesterday counted for the team.

For QMC points, there are 9 other people who showed up on the team yesterday and today, bringing our crunching total to 21. As with Yoyo, unsure about their credit from yesterday totaling around 16k points.


----------



## GingerJohn

It gets worse Tex, I'm running QMC / Yoyo and I didn't sign up...


----------



## Angrybutcher

You don't need to sign up Ginger. The Pentathlon sign ups were for the team. Our individual sign-ups are just for OCN sponsored prizes









That said, I don't see you on the team for Yoyo, according to BOINCstats.


----------



## Tex1954

Hmm, boinc stats lies to me then... hmmm...

LOL!

Well, glad to know there is really more working on it!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> You don't need to sign up Ginger. The Pentathlon sign ups were for the team. Our individual sign-ups are just for OCN sponsored prizes


Yeah, just that Tex was saying there were 59 people signed up for the Pentathalon and only 11 crunching QMC / Yoyo. I may be one of those 11, but I am not one of the 59.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> That said, I don't see you on the team for Yoyo, according to BOINCstats.


#21 in the team, it put me in as John, even though I only had that name for about 5 mins whilst I was setting up my account.


----------



## Tex1954

Well, I hope somebody who crunches hard wins! (Me excluded)...

Name don't matter, John, GingerJohn, Gingerbreadman... don't matter... Yur in the drawing I am sure!


----------



## allikat

Well, I'm crunching QMC and YoYo, annoyingly 2 of them got cancelled by the project.


----------



## Kieran

For some reason when i added yoyo i forgot to join the Overclock.net team on the account settings page. That's done now so you've got one more person crunching


----------



## OliverGw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> It depends which batch of WU's you are running. If you are (for instance) running yoyo ECM tasks, they are all over the place and can use up to 1.2Gig memory each doing their curve generation. Funny to watch them run!
> Also, MUON's vary a lot in times... can go 8 min to 10 hours depending.
> ECM varies 1 hr to 6 hrs... most falling in around 1.75 hrs...
> QMC's running pretty steady at between 4.9 and 5.5 hours...


Well, i just got a yoyo EMC unit on my Dual hex core Xeon that says 170 hours....lol? :S


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> Well, i just got a yoyo EMC unit on my Dual hex core Xeon that says 170 hours....lol? :S



Yeah, just got 2 of those as well.

And now my DiRT WUs are bugging out, wondering if it's the 296 Nvidia drivers or the BOINC 7.0.25x64 I installed for the Pentathlon...


----------



## b3machi7ke

currently I've got my linux box running QMC I believe, and the windows box running yoyo. Rather than split two boxes between two projects, I figure since they're both relatively the same chip (920 and 950) they'll generate about the same points. So a one-to-one relationship seems good to me







Unfortunately, I completely forgot to switch over so they've been cranking out WCG the last couple days







Hopefully we'll see a bit of a points boost here today...


----------



## Tex1954

Well! It will certainly help to have your boxes on QMC and Yoyo!!!. It seems we are gaining points at the same speed as others and may not be able to pass or maintain position without help...

I hope to have new PSU tomorrow and can restart the other box and add 6 more cores for some more QMC points...

I'm surprised that Yoyo ECM WU's can be so long. I've had 3 of them over 10 hours long, but they seem the exception... Still, as the project matures, it may be that it requires longer and longer times, have no real idea, just a guess. Muon tasks all over the place too...

QMC's still running about 4.9-5.5 hours with an oddball long task here and there. About 1 in 12 is twice as long looks like... but get more points too.

Good luck to us!!


----------



## Angrybutcher

I think we're in a pretty good position with Yoyo and QMC. Only problem is, it's yet to be seen how many people we're going to lose to the Chimp Challenge









Looking at my task list, I do have one Yoyo task on my T9600, which has been running for 3.5 hours, still shows 0% with an estimated completion 31 hours from now. Should I let it run or kill it for more work units?

[edit] LOL pulled my i5 2520 out of my overhead bin and it has been running two Yoyo tasks, one at almost 18 hours complete with another 18 to go and another with 7 hours run time and 79 hours to go!! It's also churning on a couple QMC tasks at 14+ hours. what the....

[edit2] I killed the 31 hour task on my T9600, as well as the 86 hour task on the i5, along with another that had an estimate of 139 hours. I'm letting the 36 hour task on the i5 complete as it should be some nice points tomorrow


----------



## Tex1954

Wow! Those a long running... If they are ECM tasks, they need 1.2Gig free each and if memory is limited, could be thrashing the Virtual Mem...

Perhaps yoyo Eulers or QMC would be better for those processors... It looks like the average points for ECM has gone down since the last spreadsheet updates so the average is around 1.4K points per core instead of 2K...

Oh well, it has to be the same for other teams... I haven't run Eulers or Crunchers for a long time, so values there out of date too...

Welp, we can only do the best we can do! I suspect every 1000 points has to help!!


----------



## ku4jb

current batch of cruncher ogr's have been on the short side so you folks know..


----------



## Kieran

The Yoyo WU's seem to take quite long. I've got one that's been going for nearly 18 hours and another for 15.


----------



## magic8192

Any theories about why we placed so low in WCG?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Any theories about why we placed so low in WCG?


Some other teams I'm sure were preparing WCG for days before hand (pending credits). Just as a few of us did with Yoyo and QMC. Our production is on par, but without the initial dump we had, we would be several places back. WCG is also quite a popular project and our production really isn't the greatest compared to the world.


----------



## dog5566

My QMC WU take a long time to show up for are team!!







I sent the finshed work back 10 hours ago, and they are only now on there!!

And the WU for me on my i5 they take any where from 3-12 hours!







but on my litle i3 laptop 10-28 hours lol


----------



## Tex1954

Yup Angrybutcher, WCG is something we maybe didn't prepare for properly... looks like all the teams "hoarded" and dumped at the beginning... LOL! But, things even out later.... we still have a chance but have to be careful... looks like someone has a server class setup on the BOINCStats team and dumps twice a day so we could lose our place easily if we don't keep pushing...

Tied for 9th... push push push!!!

Every single WU is important... yoyo or QMC... don't mater. And I have to say, this last batch of WU I got is the longest running batch so far...

Good luck to us!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> My QMC WU take a long time to show up for are team!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent the finshed work back 10 hours ago, and they are only now on there!!
> And the WU for me on my i5 they take any where from 3-12 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but on my litle i3 laptop 10-28 hours lol


Every WU is important... we could win or lose 10th place by 1000 points easily... Heck, we lost a place in Rosetta by not much!

Keep on Crunching!


----------



## eus105454

I'm crunching QMC too, but for some reason I still haven't popped up on the BoincStats list yet. Hopefully at the next update...


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> I'm crunching QMC too, but for some reason I still haven't popped up on the BoincStats list yet. Hopefully at the next update...


Usually takes 24/48 hours to show up on BOINCStats, but, your points will apply to the Pentathlon because they read directly from the [email protected] (and QMC) website I believe.

Also, just finished nine long ECM tasks that took about 10:56 each... put the results in Spreadsheet, but looks like it gets 1263 points for them long tasks, so that is still over 2400 PPD per core/day... sigh...

I've never seen these long tasks on ECM before... so it must be a result of the project evolving...


----------



## mm67

QMC seems to have run out of WU's


----------



## Tex1954

Crud... somebody sucked them all up...

LOL!

Well, server status shows 55K in progress and none to upload... If my cache runs dry I will switch the QMC box to Yoyo... no biggy... unless Yoyo runs dry...

Have hope... I expect they will generate more soon..


----------



## dog5566

I have just downloaded a new boinc manager 7.0.27, if i install it now, will it wipe all my working WU?


----------



## Tex1954

Not supposed to wipe out anything on an UPGRADE, only on downgrades..

But, 7.0.25 still the official release version... so if you running Alpha, YMMV...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> I have just downloaded a now boinc manager 7.0.27, if i install it now, will it wipe all my working WU?


I did upgrades on my 4 systems (2 laptops, 2 desktops), and none of them had any upgrade issues. They all even continued processing partially completed work


----------



## dog5566

I have been reading on [email protected], and they are saying 7.0.27 is updated for ATI GPU's, May of helped with Collatz Conjecture?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I think we're in a pretty good position with Yoyo and QMC. Only problem is, it's yet to be seen how many people we're going to lose to the Chimp Challenge


I lost a thread due to the CC on my sig rig, i had to keep one thread for both GPU's or the [email protected] WU's would crash like mad. Sorry guys








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Looking at my task list, I do have one Yoyo task on my T9600, which has been running for 3.5 hours, still shows 0% with an estimated completion 31 hours from now. Should I let it run or kill it for more work units?
> [edit] LOL pulled my i5 2520 out of my overhead bin and it has been running two Yoyo tasks, one at almost 18 hours complete with another 18 to go and another with 7 hours run time and 79 hours to go!! It's also churning on a couple QMC tasks at 14+ hours. what the....
> [edit2] I killed the 31 hour task on my T9600, as well as the 86 hour task on the i5, along with another that had an estimate of 139 hours. I'm letting the 36 hour task on the i5 complete as it should be some nice points tomorrow


I also had a similar issue with Yoyo getting 2 WU's stuck @ 66.6% and 33.3% for more than 5 hours with a completion estimation of 80 hours. Killed them


----------



## Angrybutcher

I think I figured out what it's doing. Both Yoyo and QMC only seem to report their completed stats at certain intervals. I had a task that started at 16 hours completed, with 16 hours remaining and showed 60% completion. I nearly killed that task 4 hours later as it still showed 60% with 20 hours processed and 22 hours remaining. Let it sit another hour, looked again and it shows 80%, 21 hours processed with 6 hours remaining. I have a feeling these tasks showing up estimating 140 hours, will actually be around 30. Not terrible if a task or two of those start now on a single core. They'll at least finish before the event is over. I would NOT want all of more cores crunching on them however lol


----------



## Tex1954

Oh boy ya'll, the latest batch of Yoyo ECM tasks are LONG!!!

I just had one ECM finish after 24.9 hrs and have 2 more going into hour # 15... They do finish and you do get good points, but maybe some folks want to try Eulers or Cruncher.ogr if they have problems...

Muon still running .5 to 10 hrs...

Pheweee! Also, managed to pick up a couple stray QMC tasks to help out... probably some timed-out or aborted tasks by somebody else...

Keeping fingers crossed..


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I think we're in a pretty good position with Yoyo and QMC. Only problem is, it's yet to be seen how many people we're going to lose to the Chimp Challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at my task list, I do have one Yoyo task on my T9600, which has been running for 3.5 hours, still shows 0% with an estimated completion 31 hours from now. Should I let it run or kill it for more work units?
> [edit] LOL pulled my i5 2520 out of my overhead bin and it has been running two Yoyo tasks, one at almost 18 hours complete with another 18 to go and another with 7 hours run time and 79 hours to go!! It's also churning on a couple QMC tasks at 14+ hours. what the....
> [edit2] I killed the 31 hour task on my T9600, as well as the 86 hour task on the i5, along with another that had an estimate of 139 hours. I'm letting the 36 hour task on the i5 complete as it should be some nice points tomorrow


well you still have my i5 quad cruching away on QMC lol

Yoyo seems to have crashed - update

their account servers are down.

getting a 500 - internal server error,

meaning probability of failed hardware or corrupt data.


----------



## Tex1954

kyismaster and Angrybutcher et. all,

ECM and Muon run slowest on the i7-950 box (6 threads/ 4GHz) and fastest on the 3.75GHz AMD machines. I was able to push the sabertooth AMD box to 3.94GHz and not pop the circuit breaker, so okay there for now...

LONGEST task runs for Muon and ECM are on the 950 box at 24.9Hrs down to 10.5HRs for the latest batch it DL'ed...

I would just let them run, is all you can do. Looks like a newer batch made with larger curves so hope ya'll have the memory it needs to run... 1.2Gig RAM for each ECM is about the worst I seen so far...

Longest runs on the AMD boxes for either ECM/Muon are 10.5Hrs so far...

Ya'll also notice ECM does Percent Complete in jumps... like 0% for a long time, then 20% and so on... Just let it run... I haven't had any failures yet, just about a dozen or so server aborts...


----------



## Wheezo

What do you think of Harmonious Trees for yoyo, Tex? The run times look pretty reasonable, haven't run any yet, trying to finish my Muons but I have several queued up. Hopefully they give some nice ppd.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> What do you think of Harmonious Trees for yoyo, Tex? The run times look pretty reasonable, haven't run any yet, trying to finish my Muons but I have several queued up. Hopefully they give some nice ppd.


Oh gosh, they are messed up.. I had one task running for 95 hrs. and they cancelled it because it wouldn't complete in the time allotted and gave me zero points for it. They all seem to be too long and unpredictable...

Anything but Harmonious Trees!!!! I stopped running it because of the problems with it.

Remember, Yoyo runs other peoples tasks with wrappers and doesn't necessarily have full control over the WU's sent out...

Anything better than Harmonious Trees IMHO...

Muons about the same points as ECM and also variable run times... Eulers and Cruncher.ogr variable, but usually not so long and less points... but still points...


----------



## Wheezo

they getting tha boot....

Thanks, Tex


----------



## Tex1954

Oky doky... you're welcome...

Also, looks like cruncher.ogr is pretty good on points like ECM/Muon... depends if the old numbers still valid... haven't run it in a long time.










PS: I DL'ed some cruncher.ogr tasks on the 3.75GHz box and running on one core... see how they do and will report.

Update: Looks like Cruncher.ogr going to take about 11 hrs... sheesh... hope it makes good points..










One Cruncher .ogr is 72% done and other 28% done after 2 hrs...


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

I just found out that yoyo does badges, this pleases me









http://www.rechenkraft.net/wiki/index.php?title=Yoyo%40home/badges

Edit:
All the projects look stuck D:

What should I do?


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> I just found out that yoyo does badges, this pleases me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rechenkraft.net/wiki/index.php?title=Yoyo%40home/badges


I have the bronze badge for Muon.

It'd be incredible if someone from our BOINC Team could get the God badge for any of those.


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> I have the bronze badge for Muon.
> It'd be incredible if someone from our BOINC Team could get the God badge for any of those.


100 million points in a CPU project....WOW

And I thought that darkryder's 10 million in WCG was an amazing achievement


----------



## tommykl

the question becomes how many people have god badges are out there?


----------



## allikat

The 2 120 hour yoyo ECM tasks I let run one is now saying 18 hours left, the other 45 hours. I'll let them run on, and see what happens.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> the question becomes how many people have god badges are out there?


Looking at the top users, none.









http://www.rechenkraft.net/yoyo/top_users.php


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> The 2 120 hour yoyo ECM tasks I let run one is now saying 18 hours left, the other 45 hours. I'll let them run on, and see what happens.


I've seen similar on my system. The completion times fluctuate all over the place. I can't remember specifics but I noticed a yoyo task initially said 50 hours but completed 2 hours later, lol.


----------



## Tex1954

Looks like Yoyo cruncher.ogr tasks still the same... about half the points of ECM/Muon...

And, looks like ECM's run slower on Hyper Threaded CPU's compare to Muons, so switch to only Muon now...


----------



## OliverGw

Ok, this has got to be a new record. Just got 4 yoyo ECM tasks on one of my Xeon E5530 machines that say 406 hours remaining. Not sure they're going to be much help


----------



## dog5566

Errrr not geting any new tasks from QMC!! Are they still sending them out? Im now only runing yafu on 2 of my boxes


----------



## Tex1954

Yafu? Well, most of us running Yoyo...

And yes, QMC ran out of work and looks like no more work until the current batch is done...

Sooo, I'm running Yoyo Muon on all my boxes and the last 6 QMC's in my cache are completing..


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Yafu? Well, most of us running Yoyo...
> And yes, QMC ran out of work and looks like no more work until the current batch is done...
> Sooo, I'm running Yoyo Muon on all my boxes and the last 6 QMC's in my cache are completing..


I dont no why i started yafu!!









But they are on yoyo now lol


----------



## Tex1954

LOL!


----------



## Finrond

Harmonious trees has worked fine for me, longest run time I have ever got was about 36 hours, but they vary between 1-2 hours and the long 30-40 hours.


----------



## kyismaster

we have another yo yo -er on board now









lol sorry for the late join, my yoyo account broke LOL

its fixed now


----------



## kyismaster

look what I just got. heheheh


----------



## b3machi7ke

Hopefully more to follow? *crosses fingers*


----------



## mm67

Right now they have over 70.000 WU's to send : http://qah.uni-muenster.de/server_status.php


----------



## allikat

In other news, I have no trouble getting DiRT WUs at the moment...

Back to the topic... the super long high priority ECMs from YoYo seem to pretend to be multi-threaded, because nothing else is running when it is, and it's barely warming my processor up... 12-15% usage?? That's pitiful.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> In other news, I have no trouble getting DiRT WUs at the moment...
> Back to the topic... the super long high priority ECMs from YoYo seem to pretend to be multi-threaded, because nothing else is running when it is, and it's barely warming my processor up... 12-15% usage?? That's pitiful.




what?

troubles with dirt?

gpu maybe?

god ecm 35 hour task.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Who is this 'yoyo8' dude? It's like a creeper or something, I just started noticing that name in this thread EVERY time I come to visit, looks like the account was made four days ago. Avatar is a picture of [email protected] Perhaps, it's the 8th iteration of a '[email protected]' bot meant to spy on the competition...???


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> Who is this 'yoyo8' dude? It's like a creeper or something, I just started noticing that name in this thread EVERY time I come to visit, looks like the account was made four days ago. Avatar is a picture of [email protected] Perhaps, it's the 8th iteration of a '[email protected]' bot meant to spy on the competition...???


General.

It seems like we have been infiltrated.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> Who is this 'yoyo8' dude? It's like a creeper or something, I just started noticing that name in this thread EVERY time I come to visit, looks like the account was made four days ago. Avatar is a picture of [email protected] Perhaps, it's the 8th iteration of a '[email protected]' bot meant to spy on the competition...???


Shhh! he/she/it might hear you. Just ignore it





Edit: added the names


----------



## Tex1954

LOL!

Got 12 cores on QMC now... 18 cores on Muon...


----------



## kyismaster

looks like i can do each QMC thread in under 6- 8 hours easily









not the projected 28 hours lol


----------



## kyismaster

looks like we have a pretty nice deadlock on possition 10.

lets see if my contributions help us get to 9 in the next few days.


----------



## allikat

Well, since I'm off on holiday, and my loop seems to have some evaporation troubles, it'll get shutdown in the morning before I leave. Just time for it to crunch a few more packets before I go. If I win anything I'm back next wednesday sometime.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> Well, since I'm off on holiday, and my loop seems to have some evaporation troubles, it'll get shutdown in the morning before I leave. Just time for it to crunch a few more packets before I go. If I win anything I'm back next wednesday sometime.


seeya busta


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> looks like we have a pretty nice deadlock on possition 10.
> lets see if my contributions help us get to 9 in the next few days.


Umm, we still need every point we can get... the danger is that BoincStats passes us in Yoyo and we LOSE points and drop... I doubt we can make up the big difference to pass the folks ahead of us... just maintaining position is the problem...

We have to push as hard as we can on both projects...

I got 6 more 3.5GHz cores in the mix that will help a little, not nearly enough to pass anybody, but maybe helps maintain...


----------



## kyismaster

btw, im getting "plenty" QMC tasks


----------



## THC Butterz

and the chimp chalange couldnt be timed worse, we lost a bunch of people to that, i am only running cc on my gpu, gonna push the cpu on with bionic to the end


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> and the chimp chalange couldnt be timed worse, we lost a bunch of people to that, i am only running cc on my gpu, gonna push the cpu on with bionic to the end


im doing the same.

its not like there is any gpu projects left though.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Same as kyis and Butterz, I wish I had more rigs to run this stuff on. My server is a laptop and I'm hesitant to run any kind of folding on it though


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Same as kyis and Butterz, I wish I had more rigs to run this stuff on. My server is a laptop and I'm hesitant to run any kind of folding on it though


I have a t9600 dual core and i5 2520 laptops running boinc right now


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> Ok, this has got to be a new record. Just got 4 yoyo ECM tasks on one of my Xeon E5530 machines that say 406 hours remaining. Not sure they're going to be much help


I just got 2 tasks at 235+ hours long on the i7 but i'm goen to let them run, and heaps of high priority tasks? all long ones too, grr.


----------



## dog5566

I was not signed up for a team on yoyo









So sum extra points!!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Looks like we may lose another spot in Yoyo, but should gain one in QMC. As long as we keep our current production, it would take some cheating for us to lose 10th place overall


----------



## Tex1954

I swapped 16 QMC cores over to Yoyo... looks like we okay on QMC to hold current spot, but need a tiny bit more on yoyo...

Sigh... we will see..


----------



## b3machi7ke

Just so everyone knows, I have a spare PSU lying around. So if fellow crunchers want to donate a motherboard, cpu, RAM, hard drive, and a couple GPUs, I'll be more than happy to put that PSU to work crunching for the team...


----------



## Tex1954

I have a Pentium-4 3.2GHz HT socket 478 MicroATX Mobo with 1Gig DDR installed and a 20-Pin PSU to match it... If someone wants to trade an i7-2700K with Asus Mobo, I would be happy to do so!!! I'll through in a spare socket 478 Celeron CPU as backup...


----------



## b3machi7ke

Dumb question. Is there a way to translate this German page for the Pentathlon stats to English? Or do I just have to learn German on the fly? Btw, only browser I have access to at work is Firefox and IE.

::edit:: I really can't tell what's going on with the stats page, except it appears as though we're pretty much locked into 10th place overall, barring a massive point dump from BOINC.Italy...


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> Dumb question. Is there a way to translate this German page for the Pentathlon stats to English? Or do I just have to learn German on the fly? Btw, only browser I have access to at work is Firefox and IE.


Yes, click on the UK flag in on the web page:


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Yes, click on the UK flag in on the web page:




geez I'm dumb


----------



## eus105454

LOL!!! "DOUBLE FACEPALM!" Best thing I've seen all day!


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> Just so everyone knows, I have a spare PSU lying around. So if fellow crunchers want to donate a motherboard, cpu, RAM, hard drive, and a couple GPUs, I'll be more than happy to put that PSU to work crunching for the team...


i have a bunch of spare parts lying arround if a fellow cruncher wanted to donate a psu i could put them to work...lol


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> i have a bunch of spare parts lying arround if a fellow cruncher wanted to donate a psu i could put them to work...lol


The reason the P4 socket 478 CPU/MOBO isn't running is that even with overclocking, it's slower doing tasks than my 1.6GHz Pentium-M laptop and uses 3 times the power...

LOL!


----------



## kyismaster

Woooo the final stretch.

My CPU is still in the fight.

finishing off my QMC tasks


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Woooo the final stretch.
> My CPU is still in the fight.
> finishing off my QMC tasks


Sure about that? Pretty sure I saw you posting in the OCNChimpin thread that you've got like a dozen dual core machines in conjunction with a few quads running [email protected] Makes sense I suppose, since there's no more CPU projects left in the Pentathlon...


Spoiler: treachery is afoot



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> see boys?
> I don't joke around.
> Look at some few new babies i got online today:
> 
> 
> So in all
> 1x Q9400
> 12 x E8400's
> huehuehue
> thats ~ 26 cores working hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + my 2 i5 2500k's


----------



## Kieran

Does anyone know how i can fix this?


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> Does anyone know how i can fix this?


perhaps [email protected] gives time-and-a-half points for anything over 100%?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> Does anyone know how i can fix this?


On a fast 4GHz AMD system, evolution at home can take 10-14 hours. It depends on how fast your system is... If it hasn't generated an error, but is really finished... sometimes suspending the task and rebooting the system then restarting it can fix it. Also, if it is just taking that long because of processor speed, then let it run after the reboot.

I have had several WU's of several kinds fail to exit properly when they where actually done on older rev. BOINC clients... none yet on 7.0.xx series.

Last resort, abort it and run only Muon...

Average recent task times are on the server status page and looks like yours is hung up for whatever reason...

http://www.rechenkraft.net/yoyo/server_status.php


----------



## Kieran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> perhaps [email protected] gives time-and-a-half points for anything over 100%?


I hope so








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> On a fast 4GHz AMD system, evolution at home can take 10-14 hours. It depends on how fast your system is... If it hasn't generated an error, but is really finished... sometimes suspending the task and rebooting the system then restarting it can fix it. Also, if it is just taking that long because of processor speed, then let it run after the reboot.
> I have had several WU's of several kinds fail to exit properly when they where actually done on older rev. BOINC clients... none yet on 7.0.xx series.
> Last resort, abort it and run only Muon...
> Average recent task times are on the server status page and looks like yours is hung up for whatever reason...
> http://www.rechenkraft.net/yoyo/server_status.php


Thanks, My CPU is just running at the stock 2.8GHz speed. I'll just reboot it, see if that fixes it!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> Sure about that? Pretty sure I saw you posting in the OCNChimpin thread that you've got like a dozen dual core machines in conjunction with a few quads running [email protected] Makes sense I suppose, since there's no more CPU projects left in the Pentathlon...


Lol yes, I have multiple rigs, I have 12 new rigs that I recently got a hold of,

and my two main Boinc rigs

which are in my sig.

both of which have i5-2500k's i can show you my boinc lol



see?

lol.

im in Chimp Challenge for the keyboards.

My cpu's are still here, my gpu's are still at CC.

No more cpu projects?

Theres plenty look how many tasks I have in that screen shot









To put it in short

the C2d's get barely the same output as my i5-2500k's

My i5200k's put out ~ 10k ppd each, while the C2d's get 24k all together.

I mean I could get it all to boinc, but I wouldn't be able to complete a task on time, its the last day of Penthalon,

and my 12 E8400's just came today.

lol. to set them all up in time for penthalon would be impossible.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> I hope so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, My CPU is just running at the stock 2.8GHz speed. I'll just reboot it, see if that fixes it!


Yes, 2.8 will be a lot slower. I have mine pushed to 3.66GHz in the Compaq box because I couldn't stand how slow it was! LOL!

Fact is, what would be blindingly fast for Joe Ordinary User in the rest of the world is creepy slow to me... and other overclockers I am sure. I haven't tried it at reduced voltage because I was in a big hurry to get it running with the new PSU for this contest...



I'm pretty sure the 1055T I have will run faster, but notice the temp in the lower window. 55C is a little warmer than I like. It's using the stock copper heat-pipe cooler with fan 100% all the time... so it can stay there for now until I get something better.


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Lol yes, I have multiple rigs, I have 12 new rigs that I recently got a hold of,
> and my two main Boinc rigs
> which are in my sig.
> both of which have i5-2500k's i can show you my boinc lol
> 
> see?
> lol.
> im in Chimp Challenge for the keyboards.
> My cpu's are still here, my gpu's are still at CC.
> No more cpu projects?
> Theres plenty look how many tasks I have in that screen shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To put it in short
> the C2d's get barely the same output as my i5-2500k's
> My i5200k's put out ~ 10k ppd each, while the C2d's get 24k all together.
> I mean I could get it all to boinc, but I wouldn't be able to complete a task on time, its the last day of Penthalon,
> and my 12 E8400's just came today.
> lol. to set them all up in time for penthalon would be impossible.


Are they not all CPU WU's now? apart from WCG if your very luky









just remembered wcg is finished


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Shoot, I had a BSOD last night. How does one look at the log files for those things in windows? I can only find things that aren't helpful

Code:



Code:


The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.


----------



## Kieran

I had mine up to about 3.8GHz on my old motherboard. I haven't really attempted overclocking on my sabertooth yet.

In terms of temperatures the CPUID Hardware Monitor reports that i have a 45c CPU temp and a 30c core temp. Not sure which ones right, think it's the core temp?

What time does this event end?
The thread title says the 18th but the disciplines lists says that yoyo and QMC finish on the 19th.


----------



## granno21

so far i'm at around 28,000 yoyo points for this competition. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## kyismaster

I don't understand whats wrong with me joining CC.

I show more love to the boinc community than i'd ever would to the [email protected] community.

All my top point days were placed on Boinc event days.

Its not like I slack off, I run my rig 24/7.

The only reason im over at CC is to win a keyboard.

I'd kill people for that keyboard.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Shoot, I had a BSOD last night. How does one look at the log files for those things in windows? I can only find things that aren't helpful
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.


Most of the time, reboots are cause by overclock errors OR automatic windows updates interfering with stuff...

RAM timings or CPU volts are usually the major factors... especially for random BSOD's... A system can pass hours of Prime-95 and still not be 100% stable. Boinc projects are especially good for weeding out overclock/RAM timing errors...


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> I had mine up to about 3.8GHz on my old motherboard. I haven't really attempted overclocking on my sabertooth yet.
> In terms of temperatures the CPUID Hardware Monitor reports that i have a 45c CPU temp and a 30c core temp. Not sure which ones right, think it's the core temp?
> What time does this event end?
> The thread title says the 18th but the disciplines lists says that yoyo and QMC finish on the 19th.


Midnight deadline, the BOINCing continues through all day May 18th and ends at midnight (the 19th)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand whats wrong with me joining CC.
> I show more love to the boinc community than i'd ever would to the [email protected] community.
> All my top point days were placed on Boinc event days.
> Its not like I slack off, I run my rig 24/7.
> The only reason im over at CC is to win a keyboard.
> I'd kill people for that keyboard.


I certainly don't see anything wrong with it, I'm doing something similar. I suppose it would just show more in the points if we lost a few members since the BOINC OCN team is much smaller than the [email protected] team.

And the real question is, would you kill a pony for it?


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand whats wrong with me joining CC.
> I show more love to the boinc community than i'd ever would to the [email protected] community.
> All my top point days were placed on Boinc event days.
> Its not like I slack off, I run my rig 24/7.
> The only reason im over at CC is to win a keyboard.
> I'd kill people for that keyboard.


I don't have a problem with it either. I was going to do the same thing running just the gpu, but with the race this close for 10th place, I didn't want to give up one cpu core to folding


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> so far i'm at around 28,000 yoyo points for this competition. How's everyone else doing?


It's more important how we are all doing together!!! 100 acons weigh more than 10 walnuts!!!










PS: I'm sure to have my Dual 4.5GHz XEON 40 thread SR-X mother board powered system online soon with dual GTX690's and Dual HD7990's running happy water cooled... just have to wait for a few more spare dollars... I have $1.00 saved for that so far... just need another 14000 of them....


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Midnight deadline, the BOINCing continues through all day May 18th and ends at midnight (the 19th)
> I certainly don't see anything wrong with it, I'm doing something similar. I suppose it would just show more in the points if we lost a few members since the BOINC OCN team is much smaller than the [email protected] team.
> And the real question is, would you kill a pony for it?


I would smash pheonix eggs for it









Make cupcakes

and eat them with pride for it.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> It's more important how we are all doing together!!! 100 acons weigh more than 10 walnuts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I'm sure to have my Dual 4.5GHz XEON 40 thread SR-X mother board powered system online soon with dual GTX690's and Dual HD7990's running happy water cooled... just have to wait for a few more spare dollars... I have $1.00 saved for that so far... just need another 14000 of them....


LOL,

good luck









I think for 82,000 I can get a 24 x xeon quad blade server xD

with 1TB of ram.









and like 12 SSD's


----------



## Tex1954

Pentathlon Ends Midnight *ZULU* time which is 7PM Central and 8PM Eastern USA time on 5/18/12...

We have 26 hours left...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Pentathlon Ends Midnight *ZULU* time which is 7PM Central and 8PM Eastern USA time on 5/18/12...
> We have 26 hours left...


Hmm, I can get about 2 more fresh batches in by that time


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Most of the time, reboots are cause by overclock errors OR automatic windows updates interfering with stuff...
> RAM timings or CPU volts are usually the major factors... especially for random BSOD's... A system can pass hours of Prime-95 and still not be 100% stable. Boinc projects are especially good for weeding out overclock/RAM timing errors...


See I was worried about getting a response like that, I don't trust either my ram or cpu. The ram I have just doesn't seem real, rated at 8-8-8-24-2T @ 2000Mhz on 1.65V
Currently have it running at 8-8-8-24-2T @ 1524Mhz on 1.65V
http://www.patriotmemory.com/products/specs/PV236G2000LLK.pdf
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I would smash pheonix eggs for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make cupcakes
> and eat them with pride for it.


D:


----------



## b3machi7ke

geez people, relax...apparently it's all serious business around here, in the midst of all the "







" emoticons


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> geez people, relax...apparently it's all serious business around here, in the midst of all the "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " emoticons


Well, part of the issue is the direct competition between [email protected] and BOINC. The other part is that OCN seemingly drags their feet with "supporting" something that the admins/developers aren't running.


----------



## Tex1954

Fir3chief, there is a fourth parameter that is very important as well that is usually not mentioned in specs... tRC...

I just got a pair of 4Gig parts from G-Skill myself and the BIOS wasn't setting up the values properly causing intermittent problems...

So, since I like to run with a lot of margin like you do, I set it up manually per the specs inside the RAM...



That is a pair of Ares 4Gig sticks... setting up XMP the BIOS messed up and put in the 11-11-11 values...

You might verify your settings are proper to start, the downclock then CPU by one Multiplier, not with buss speed. I had the same problem with a pair of Corsair LP 4Gig sticks in another box... had to manually set things for reliable performance.

Also, the Execute Disable bit should be DISABLED in BIOS... I found that was a real limiting factor on i7-950 overclocking..


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand whats wrong with me joining CC.
> 
> I show more love to the boinc community than i'd ever would to the [email protected] community.
> 
> All my top point days were placed on Boinc event days.
> 
> Its not like I slack off, I run my rig 24/7.
> 
> The only reason im over at CC is to win a keyboard.
> 
> I'd kill people for that keyboard.


nothing wrong with it, im doing cc also, although i dont like ocn's FAH team or fah in general for that matter, i feel as though bionic has more controll over what my pc is folding and how its doing it, plus the FAH thread is too big for its britches, the thread growes too fast and everyone is expected to be an expert, too meny overlooked posts with questions from FAH noobs like me! much more help and community support in smaller projects like this


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> nothing wrong with it, im doing cc also, although i dont like ocn's FAH team or fah in general for that matter, i feel as though bionic has more controll over what my pc is folding and how its doing it, plus the FAH thread is too big for its britches, the thread growes too fast and everyone is expected to be an expert, too meny overlooked posts with questions from FAH noobs like me! much more help and community support in smaller projects like this


Agreed, and it looks like more ponies are into BOINC than folding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Fir3chief, there is a fourth parameter that is very important as well that is usually not mentioned in specs... tRC...
> I just got a pair of 4Gig parts from G-Skill myself and the BIOS wasn't setting up the values properly causing intermittent problems...
> So, since I like to run with a lot of margin like you do, I set it up manually per the specs inside the RAM...
> 
> That is a pair of Ares 4Gig sticks... setting up XMP the BIOS messed up and put in the 11-11-11 values...
> You might verify your settings are proper to start, the downclock then CPU by one Multiplier, not with buss speed. I had the same problem with a pair of Corsair LP 4Gig sticks in another box... had to manually set things for reliable performance.
> Also, the Execute Disable bit should be DISABLED in BIOS... I found that was a real limiting factor on i7-950 overclocking..


Tex you are correct all over the place.

I do remember having to track down that tRC setting, but I didn't look for it again after a cmos reset. I believe it is actually listed as something else in my bios, so excuse me for one minute while I dig. Also, it looks like there is a highly recommended firmware update for the SATA controller.

I've never heard the Execute Disable bit thing before but I suppose I could give it a try.

I'll be right back


----------



## kyismaster

Don't get me wrong, I think [email protected] is more boring than a cow eating grass.










But where ever there is ducky keyboards to be given away.

expect me to be there


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think [email protected] is more boring than a cow eating grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But where ever there is ducky keyboards to be given away.
> expect me to be there


Never a need to explain! It's YOUR computer, YOU pay the electric bill, YOU pay for parts, YOU do what you want with your equipment!!!!

We're just glad you choose to participate on the OCN BOINC team whenever/however you want! It's ALL good!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Never a need to explain! It's YOUR computer, YOU pay the electric bill, YOU pay for parts, YOU do what you want with your equipment!!!!
> We're just glad you choose to participate on the OCN BOINC team whenever/however you want! It's ALL good!


Lol, Amen.








$600 power bill isn't pretty.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Lol, Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $600 power bill isn't pretty.


Move to Kentucky with us!! Only $280 here!

LOL!










PS: Interesting calculation... IF Planet 3DNOW was all 3.8GHz AMD Thuban CPU's, they would need 1176 Cores or 196 CPU's to make the points they do... 294 4-Core CPU's...

Looking at that, if we could get all currently enrolled folks to turn on their boxes... we could almost do the same... But alas, many folks on the team haven't crunched in months or years...

Sigh... there is BIG strength in numbers...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Move to Kentucky with us!! Only $280 here!
> LOL!


#____# mother of boinc gods.

I can pay 2 months worth of your electric and some in one month. lol

imagine that







300 in my pocket extra a month.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> #____# mother of boinc gods.
> I can pay 2 months worth of your electric and some in one month. lol
> imagine that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300 in my pocket extra a month.


Again, I welcome all Paypal donations to my BOINC cause... feel free to pick up my electric bill anytime!

And, you are welcome here in Kentucky anytime as well!

LOL!


----------



## THC Butterz

good god, wish mine was 280... between gas and electric which are bundled together, (i use next to no gas esp in summer) my bill is between $850- $1000 each month probably higher this month with 2 computers completeing wu's 24/7 plus gpus for fah, my bill will probably be arround 1200 this month


----------



## OliverGw

Ahhh, the best thing about running the machines at work - I don't have to pay the power bill


----------



## tommykl

Here in Utah 8.4 cents/KWH.


----------



## dog5566

Im so lucky £10 a week for electric, and £2 gas!









I always thought it was much cheaper in the us, as most is made by hydro, and over hear its nuclear!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> Im so lucky £10 a week for electric, and £2 gas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was much cheaper in the us, as most is made by hydro, and over hear its nuclear!


We actually have very little Hydro power here in the states. Most of our electricity comes from coal / natural gas / nuclear (44 / 24 / 19 % respectively). Only about 6% is hydro.


----------



## Finrond

For those of you actually running the harmonious trees Yoyo sub-project (http://www.rechenkraft.net/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=12124):

There are two kinds of workunits, one is "fresh", the other is "recycled". Originally, trees are bundled up into fresh workunits using a method, which is computationally efficient, but generates bundles of different sizes. We then send out the fresh workunits. Since they differ in size, they might or might not be totally finished. For those not totally finished, we will generate a "recycled" workunit to continue the computation on the corresponding bundle. Sometimes we need to recycle several times for the same bundle.

For fresh workunits, the progress bar works rather well in most cases. For recycled workunits, in a good portion of the case, the progress bar will stay 0 (or blocked at some point) for a long time. This is due to the difficulty (or the size) of the bundle. If a bundle is recycled at least once, it is generally harder than the one-pass fresh ones. But even if the progress bar stays 0, if the computation done on the machine exceeds a certain limit, the application will finish and return partial result, so your machine will not be like stuck for a long time. Generally, it take 24-48 hours for your machine to reach this limit, that is to say, after 24-48 hours of computation, a workunit will be finished. So if you get a workunit labelled with an _R_, please finish it.


----------



## kyismaster

I know this is treason but...

Could you guys after tonight switch over to the OCN chimpin challenge?

We really need the help.

Im going to switch my CPU's from boinc to chimp challenge tonight.

hope you guys can make it,

we are losing ground.


----------



## Hyoketsu

^ What the guy said. We desperately need more folding power to catch up to T32monkeys. While it was very close at first, their comparatively small team getting several 4p rigs made their score skyrocket. Any and all resources need to be dedicated to folding now if we want to catch up. Help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## THC Butterz

i am completeing the last of the wus i can finish before time runs out then the cpu is of to FAH


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I know this is treason but...
> Could you guys after tonight switch over to the OCN chimpin challenge?
> We really need the help.
> Im going to switch my CPU's from boinc to chimp challenge tonight.
> hope you guys can make it,
> we are losing ground.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> ^ What the guy said. We desperately need more folding power to catch up to T32monkeys. While it was very close at first, their comparatively small team getting several 4p rigs made their score skyrocket. Any and all resources need to be dedicated to folding now if we want to catch up. Help would be greatly appreciated!


My GPU's are already chimping, my CPU's will follow.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> My GPU's are already chimping, my CPU's will follow.


Thanks !


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I know this is treason but...
> Could you guys after tonight switch over to the OCN chimpin challenge?
> We really need the help.
> Im going to switch my CPU's from boinc to chimp challenge tonight.
> hope you guys can make it,
> we are losing ground.


Well, I never folded... so how hard is it to setup? Some details, links? I might be able to donate a couple boxes to the cause... what GPU's best etc???


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I know this is treason but...
> Could you guys after tonight switch over to the OCN chimpin challenge?
> We really need the help.
> Im going to switch my CPU's from boinc to chimp challenge tonight.
> hope you guys can make it,
> we are losing ground.


I can put 2 boxes on it







just need to work out how?


----------



## Tex1954

well, I loaded it on one box... looked around... no way to set CPU cores used I can see, even in expert mode... but, I haven't started it yet... waiting for last tasks to finish.. Maybe after I start it I can set it up better...


----------



## THC Butterz

well it ended 10 minutes ago, my first pentathalon, i really enjoyed it...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, I never folded... so how hard is it to setup? Some details, links? I might be able to donate a couple boxes to the cause... what GPU's best etc???


Best are Nvidia cards... any nvidia cards.

cpu's are good too!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> I can put 2 boxes on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need to work out how?


Both of you PM me i'll team viewer you guys.

I really hope you know what teamviewer is... xD

and take notes while I set it up for you.


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I know this is treason but...
> Could you guys after tonight switch over to the OCN chimpin challenge?
> We really need the help.
> Im going to switch my CPU's from boinc to chimp challenge tonight.
> hope you guys can make it,
> we are losing ground.


I just started folding on my AMD GPU. I'm running the latest beta so I'm getting around 8,000 PPD. How many points could be my 2500k contribute?

Also, 1 hour left! make sure to upload all your work units before the end


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> I just started folding on my AMD GPU. I'm running the latest beta so I'm getting around 8,000 PPD. How many points could be my 2500k contribute?
> Also, 1 hour left! make sure to upload all your work units before the end


(( if you run a virtual linux box ~ 55k ppd ))

but if you run it windows, proportionately less, but its ok, every point counts.

make sure you are folding under the OCNchimpin username and passkey


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> (( if you run a virtual linux box ~ 55k ppd ))
> but if you run it windows, proportionately less, but its ok, every point counts.
> make sure you are folding under the OCNchimpin username and passkey


I uploaded alot of my QMC and yoyo task


----------



## kyismaster

CHIMPIN SET UP GUIDE:

1) Download the v7 Folding client:
Link (Direct link to client)

2) Install the client to the default location, but save the Data Folder to *C> Program Files (x86)> FAHData*.
At the following screen, leave all settings on the "Recommended" options.


Spoiler: Client Installation



 





3) Next, you reach the initial configuration screen. Enter the following:

Username: *OCNChimpin* (Case sensitive)
Team: *37726*
Passkey: *fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2* (bonus enabled)
Preferred Mode: *GPU & SMP*



Complete the installation, and the client will start. (You may get a Windows Firewall notification; allow access and move on). You're finished.









*During the CC*, when a WU has reached 50%+ completion, take a screenshot of the client window (example below), your OCN name in Notepad, and the time. Email this screenshot to [email protected]. Again, *only one WU is required*.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> (( if you run a virtual linux box ~ 55k ppd ))
> but if you run it windows, proportionately less, but its ok, every point counts.
> make sure you are folding under the OCNchimpin username and passkey


LESS on windows? Why is that? Are the apps optimized differently?

I started one box setup the way you said... it's using all six cores... don't know how it could run better under Linux..


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LESS on windows? Why is that? Are the apps optimized differently?
> I started one box setup the way you said... it's using all six cores... don't know how it could run better under Linux..


its alot more efficient/ really hard working under linux.... its rather unforgiving under linux.








glad to have you aboard tex yey.

if you could get them all







that would be the bestest.

I hope everyone can jump on too, we are currently gaining ground because of you guys









lets show them what boincers are made of!


----------



## Tex1954

Well, it's running with a 16 hour ETA looks like... good grief... and it's using all 6 cores..

I do have Linux on that box in a VM I could use I suppose... but don't feel like it cuz it's setup for a special purpose.

Is 16 hrs about normal?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, it's running with a 16 hour ETA looks like... good grief... and it's using all 6 cores..
> I do have Linux on that box in a VM I could use I suppose... but don't feel like it cuz it's setup for a special purpose.
> Is 16 hrs about normal?


its actually very fast.

usually WU's take 24h +










so your doing great.

on another note... HOLY CRAP 16k PPD

im gonna steal that picture and show it to the guys.







they will be happy


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> its actually very fast.
> usually WU's take 24h +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so your doing great.
> on another note... HOLY CRAP 16k PPD
> im gonna steal that picture and show it to the guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they will be happy


Well, I wouldn't jump the gun... it's the slowest box I have online at the moment... Let's see if the ETA is right or wrong..


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, I wouldn't jump the gun... it's the slowest box I have online at the moment... Let's see if the ETA is right or wrong..












did...
you

....

just ...

say thats...

your slowest... rig?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did...
> you
> ....
> just ...
> say thats...
> your slowest... rig?


Umm, yes it is my slowest smallest box... except for my Pentium-M 1.6Ghz laptop that really doesn't count..


----------



## patricksiglin

Ok both my computers are now setup now.


----------



## kyismaster

Yesssssssss.








i love you guys.

lets whoop overclocker.com's butt!

come on boinc team







lets get our flame on.


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, got it running on my server box... it has a couple 900MHz GTX460's in it too... and 6 cores at 3.96GHz...

ETA said 3.9 Hrs or so... kinda hard to believe...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Okay, got it running on my server box... it has a couple 900MHz GTX460's in it too... and 6 cores at 3.96GHz...
> ETA said 3.9 Hrs or so... kinda hard to believe...


dear god tex, stop making me drool.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> dear god tex, stop making me drool.


LOL!

How well does it run on an ATI GPU? Will it do good on a HD6990?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LOL!
> How well does it run on an ATI GPU? Will it do good on a HD6990?


it will roughly more or less get you 10kppd

if you have more nvidia cards, it likes them better.

but if the rig has a ATI card, then it does just as well


----------



## kyismaster

Yey, keep it going tex









woot woot.

now if we can get all the other boinc members to join too


----------



## Tex1954

Can't spare the 560's or 9800 GT's so the HD6990 going. It shows 2 GPU's being used... like two tasks? About 5 hrs to complete looks like... is that 8K PPD per GPU or total for both ya think?


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Yesssssssss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love you guys.
> 
> lets whoop overclocker.com's butt!
> 
> come on boinc team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets get our flame on.


Let's get our pony on... Lol

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Yesssssssss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love you guys.
> 
> lets whoop overclocker.com's butt!
> 
> come on boinc team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets get our flame on.


Let's get our pony on... Lol

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Can't spare the 560's or 9800 GT's so the HD6990 going. It shows 2 GPU's being used... like two tasks? About 5 hrs to complete looks like... is that 8K PPD per GPU or total for both ya think?


dear god thats amazing.

yeah, each takes 1 thread for some reason.

o___O you have like cherry picked parts or something


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Let's get our pony on... Lol
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


hahaha








good one.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Can't spare the 560's or 9800 GT's so the HD6990 going. It shows 2 GPU's being used... like two tasks? About 5 hrs to complete looks like... is that 8K PPD per GPU or total for both ya think?


Yeah, your ppd is a total of all your folding hw, fah must not like ati verry much... My gtx 480, and 460 are pulling 27000 ppd

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Yeah, your ppd is a total of all your folding hw, fah must not like ati verry much... My gtx 480, and 460 are pulling 27000 ppd
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


Nvidia cards will always make more points than ATI (( the code is optimized for Nvidia ))


----------



## Tex1954

Well, that's okay... I can't spare my other CUDA cards now...

But, 8K PPD seems pretty poor... hmmm...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, that's okay... I can't spare my other CUDA cards now...
> But, 8K PPD seems pretty poor... hmmm...


for ATI,

thats more than normal.

some people are lucky to see the light of day of 7k


----------



## Finrond

Yes, even the latest beta core and WU's will fetch 7-9k on ATI cards (and run with high cpu usage, almost a full core / atiGPU iirc). CPU / Nvidia is where its at for [email protected]


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Yes, even the latest beta core and WU's will fetch 7-9k on ATI cards (and run with high cpu usage, almost a full core / atiGPU iirc). CPU / Nvidia is where its at for [email protected]


even if you run linux box smp and gpu on windows?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> even if you run linux box smp and gpu on windows?


Well, I'm not wasting that power then... it's back on Milkyway...

But, not to worry... gunna let you use the 738 MHz 9800 GT cards... thing is, no estimate yet like the others...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, I'm not wasting that power then... it's back on Milkyway...
> But, not to worry... gunna let you use the 738 MHz 9800 GT cards... thing is, no estimate yet like the others...


yeah, it takes a while to load.








its fine, ati cards aren't really fond in [email protected] world.

but those two other rigs you had are perfect.


----------



## Tex1954

21% done and still no estimate... maybe it never ran on cards like these before...

LOL!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> 21% done and still no estimate... maybe it never ran on cards like these before...
> LOL!


o___o well thats a first.

lets see what happens.


----------



## THC Butterz

I'm loving how the bionic thread is turning into a VIP fah thread, I'm following it from work and its awesome









^^ 21% already is not bad for some 9800s
Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> I'm loving how the bionic thread is turning into a VIP fah thread, I'm following it from work and its awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ 21% already is not bad for some 9800s
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


LOL!! Well, it's probably not cool... but it's all good! It's all helping humanity one way or another, especially medical research... Soo, it isn't exactly a BOINC thing except I wish to see how my BOINC rigs stack up to Folding rigs... sort of a bragging benchmark test?

Besides, one of my weaknesses is almost never being able to say NO to someone who asks for help...


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Oh kyis you always helping the world










I've been trying to get BOINC and Folding started on my server, but it's been proving to be a challenge through CLI alone









And to top it all off... My server is an AMD Sempron 3600+









Not exactly top gear, but it does run 24/7


----------



## superericla

Let's see... I believe that's around 5-6k ppd for the 9800GT? The 10503 WU is worth 587 points and at around 1.5 minutes per 1%, that's about 2.5 hours per WU. Divide the 587 by the 2.5 hours to get points per hour then multiply by 24 to get a rough ppd.


----------



## Tex1954

Hmm, well, it's over 75% done and still no estimate...

Sooo, let's see, 587 points times the time it takes to do it... hmm, 2.5 x 3600 to get seconds equals 9000 seonds... so that's 587 x 9000 = 5,283,000... so we take that number and divide it by how much longer I will be able to stay awake and we get get 1.5 x 3600 = 5400 seonds.

Sooooo, 5,283,000 / 5400 = 978 points per second per second awake.

Soo, the speed of light is 186,000 miles per sec (Approx) sooo, we divide that by speed of sleep and get 186,000 / 978 = 190.

Sooo, 190 times your 24 hours = 4560 and since I have 2 9800 GT cards we call it 4560 x 2 = 9120.

Soo, by precise calculation, looks like 9120 points per day at least for both GPU's working together...

We will see who's numbers are closer..

LOL!


----------



## THC Butterz

crazy that 9800s are performing that great... Nvidia, the way its meant to be folded

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tex1954

Well, it finished the first two tasks... have no idea how many points it made or anything... here is a snap just at end... Both tasks finished about 12 seconds apart....


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, it finished the first two tasks... have no idea how many points it made or anything... here is a snap just at end... Both tasks finished about 12 seconds apart....


I've shutdown my main system for the night, but I've been getting the same thing Tex. Complete a few WU and still no PPD.


----------



## Tex1954

Must be a bugger... how are we to know how many points the box makes??

LOL!


----------



## mm67

Check the log, there you will see how many points a WU made


----------



## Hyoketsu

Ah, I'm folding on a GTS250; it doesn't show the score in the client either. I have, however, installed HFM, and that shows 6700-6800ppd. So, since the 250 is basically a 9800, you should be getting around the same. Well, if there's not much of a difference between the projects, that is. Mine is running projects 576x-577x, and the TPF is 46 secs. Yours, apparently, are different and slightly bigger.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> I'm loving how the bionic thread is turning into a VIP fah thread, I'm following it from work and its awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ 21% already is not bad for some 9800s
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


WELL . . . . . . . . you now owe us big time








you will have to get your forces together and aid us in the next BOINC Pentathlon


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Check the log, there you will see how many points a WU made


Well, maybe I am blind, but didn't see anywhere's in the log where points are mentioned... but I'm tired...

LOL!


----------



## Kieran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, maybe I am blind, but didn't see anywhere's in the log where points are mentioned... but I'm tired...
> LOL!


The log should mention some lines similar to this once the WU has finished uploading
Quote:


> 05:38:34:WU02:FS00:Upload 39.52%
> 05:38:40:WU02:FS00:Upload 57.97%
> 05:38:46:WU02:FS00:Upload 79.04%
> 05:38:52:WU02:FS00:Upload 100.00%
> 05:38:53:WU02:FS00:Upload complete
> 05:38:53:WU02:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 05:38:53:WU02:FS00:Final credit estimate, 1835.00 points


----------



## dog5566

Just got out bed







Installed [email protected] Only been runing for 5 minutes, Dose this look ok? got it runing on my sig rig,


----------



## Kieran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dog5566*
> 
> Just got out bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed [email protected] Only been runing for 5 minutes, Dose this look ok? got it runing on my sig rig,


Looks like it's working ok.
You need to change the user name to OCNChimpin with this passkey fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2


----------



## dog5566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> Looks like it's working ok.
> You need to change the user name to OCNChimpin with this passkey fe4ad3d7c2360a8cda89eaeab2b541f2


Sorted!!


----------



## Tex1954

I posted in the Folding forum... http://www.overclock.net/t/1249457/official-chimp-challenge-2012-now-underway/2170#post_17275121

There is nothing in my logs concerning uploading or points for the GPU only box.

There is no place on the main [email protected] website I can find my boxes and my name doesn't show on the team because I am not in top 500...

Sooo, pretty frustrating... and if I am folding "in the blind" then I won't fold at all...

I like BOINC a lot better anyways...

We will see if somebody has an idea on the OCN folding team..


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I posted in the Folding forum... http://www.overclock.net/t/1249457/official-chimp-challenge-2012-now-underway/2170#post_17275121
> There is nothing in my logs concerning uploading or points for the GPU only box.
> There is no place on the main [email protected] website I can find my boxes and my name doesn't show on the team because I am not in top 500...
> Sooo, pretty frustrating... and if I am folding "in the blind" then I won't fold at all...
> I like BOINC a lot better anyways...
> We will see if somebody has an idea on the OCN folding team..


I'm guessing we should give it a chance tex1954 ? just as long as the points that we make are goen where they need to go?
Although it would be nice to see the number of completed tasks/points and if any of them were failed and that sort of thing?


----------



## Hyoketsu

Download and install HFM: http://code.google.com/p/hfm-net/
Set it up: http://www.overclock.net/t/977412/windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide#post_12918153
You'll then be able to see the PPD of all your work units, as well as the actual credit you received for each completed one (Tools>Work Unit History Viewer)


----------



## kyismaster

haha but i should be thanking you guys for your support


----------



## patricksiglin

Looks like it doesn't like my 4870x2 on the other computer. Keeps getting error about downloading or is it like boinc where some work is cpu only?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Looks like it doesn't like my 4870x2 on the other computer. Keeps getting error about downloading or is it like boinc where some work is cpu only?


it doesn't like ATI in general.

your better off just runing cpu alone.


----------



## Hyoketsu

HD4k series cards aren't supported by the v7 client. Try the GPU2 client.
I imagine the 4870x2 should provide ~7500-8000ppd, so completely disregarding it would be unwise, IMO. Not sure about the effect that would have on your CPU ppd, though. Try out the GPU2 client and observe your ppd then.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> WELL . . . . . . . . you now owe us big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will have to get your forces together and aid us in the next BOINC Pentathlon


This. Week need to bring the two side of OCN together. If we were able to use most the folders for the Pentathlon, we would be in the top 3 IMO. And if us BOINCers help them during their CC, im sure they would gain a position or two. So it would be win for everyone.

Switching over my CPU to FAH, you guys are using the V7 client, is it still cool to use the FaH GPU Tracker V2?? I still have that installed on my machine and have HFM already setup, I like using that setup. I am not planning on switching my 6970s over, unless they would net some nice PPD


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> This. Week need to bring the two side of OCN together. If we were able to use most the folders for the Pentathlon, we would be in the top 3 IMO. And if us BOINCers help them during their CC, im sure they would gain a position or two. So it would be win for everyone.
> Switching over my CPU to FAH, you guys are using the V7 client, is it still cool to use the FaH GPU Tracker V2?? I still have that installed on my machine and have HFM already setup, I like using that setup. I am not planning on switching my 6970s over, unless they would net some nice PPD


you could, just use the ocnchimpin username and passkey


----------



## MJD

My computers are tied up finishing off some Boinc WU. If they are done in time, then I'll switch them to [email protected] I do have my PS3 going on it, but it doesn't have a spot to enter the passkey. Is it still going to count?


----------



## THC Butterz

i know there is probably alot of data to sift through, but is there a date set for the prize winners yet??


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJD*
> 
> My computers are tied up finishing off some Boinc WU. If they are done in time, then I'll switch them to [email protected] I do have my PS3 going on it, but it doesn't have a spot to enter the passkey. Is it still going to count?


uhhh.

Maybe.








i'll wait for your boinc's to finish up.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

well...... where da prize list? iv gone soooo long without my games!!!! i still have 6 days to go!!!!







I want some motivational sauce to help me survive chimp challange!


----------



## kyismaster

Mmm, Lets see if Tex or Gamer can answer that.

I'd want to see this years winners









LOL how did planet3d now win?


----------



## THC Butterz

yup, skyrim would be nice, but im thinking that the odds of that are like winning the lotto... so im hoping for a oced acct


----------



## kyismaster

Nah, im just here for a OC'd account.










Skyrim, no need, already played hours of it.


----------



## gamer11200

Let's keep the discussion on BOINC people. There is a Folding forum, so use that for your Chimp Challenge talks...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> i know there is probably alot of data to sift through, but is there a date set for the prize winners yet??


Just give us a few days. Chimp Challenge setup and fun and post Pentathlon-hangover is currently taking up the time


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Let's keep the discussion on BOINC people. There is a Folding forum, so use that for your Chimp Challenge talks...


Yeah, but everyone it that thread acts like a bunch of chimps... There either wannabe astronauts talking about goals beyond my capabilities, or there throwing poop at each other, and ignoring the new guy, we where just posting in a thread for people, not a bunch of monkeys: thumb:

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

hopefully my 2 million points in Collatz did some damage







moar ATI projects! harness my Tri-Fire beastlyness!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> hopefully my 2 million points in Collatz did some damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moar ATI projects! harness my Tri-Fire beastlyness!


Of course they did! Every point counted!!!

And, knowing how every team sandbags, our strategy may change next year a little eah?

LOL!










Prizes will be awarded soon... my cable internet connection was down over 18 hours... so couldn't do it yet..


----------



## Tex1954

Prize Winner PM's have been sent out!

Ya'll have 24 hours to respond or the prize will be forfeit and given to next in line.

Congrats to all lucky winners!


----------



## droozel

I got lucky


----------



## dog5566

I be a winner!!


----------



## Tex1954

LOL!

All prizes accepted now!

Congrats to all winners as random.org comes through again!

I'm pretty sure all that needs to be done now is for gamer11200 to notify the proper higher level person...

Good job everybody!


----------



## kyismaster

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON.

im kidding. I never win









congrats everyone.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON.
> 
> im kidding. I never win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats everyone.


yup... thats how it is for me too, but seriously congrats to the winners out there, you earned it


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> yup... thats how it is for me too, but seriously congrats to the winners out there, you earned it


Lol, I woulda flipped If I won skyrim









Didn't really want skyrim.

I was just here for getting up my boinc points and for a OCED account xD

I hit 15 mil, I think thats a milestone right?

or maybe its 25 mil next xD

anyways im like ~ 17mil points. so its not that far away.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I hit 15 mil, I think thats a milestone right?
> or maybe its 25 mil next xD
> anyways im like ~ 17mil points. so its not that far away.


It's 25.

Race you...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> It's 25.
> Race you...










My rig is kind of... ahem.. busy.


----------



## Sethy666

Congrats guys... the competition appears to be tough


----------



## Finrond

This is what happens when you accidentally leave BOINC running while also running [email protected]



Woops.


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, nice.


----------



## gamer11200

All prizes have been claimed and winners are listed in the OP next to the prize that they have won.

Thanks for participating everyone, and congrats to those that won a prize!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> All prizes have been claimed and winners are listed in the OP next to the prize that they have won.
> Thanks for participating everyone, and congrats to those that won a prize!


Congrats to all the winners!









And congrats to all who participated!


----------



## kyismaster

lol congrats dark, is this your first prize win in like 4 boinc events? XD


----------



## DarkRyder

prolly like 6. doesnt matter, prizes are nice, but i go full out 24/7 anyways; its not like i'm doing anything different for the events lol.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> prolly like 6. doesnt matter, prizes are nice, but i go full out 24/7 anyways; its not like i'm doing anything different for the events lol.


you are like 3 places from top 100 in the world though lol.


----------



## DarkRyder

i'm working on that, its my next goal


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i'm working on that, its my next goal


I kinda barfed a little when I saw billion Boinc points done on the top 100


----------



## DarkRyder

i'll be hitting that mark in the next month or 2 i'm guessing. We'll all meet up at Tex's house to celebrate. lol


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i'll be hitting that mark in the next month or 2 i'm guessing. We'll all meet up at Tex's house to celebrate. lol












we should start something called the Dark-Trust fund.

haha, so we can pay you to work harder, without you know, the 50000 dollar electric bill every month


----------



## DarkRyder

well i have a paypal account. i can start taking dollar donations lol

call it "The Dark's Electric Bill Fund"


----------



## kyismaster

xD should ask tex if you can use that in the header of every BGB event.


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, i can just the look on Gamers face when he sees that in there, along with a "Tex's House Restoration Fund" button
this is how it would go...
Gamer... >>







...







...







then he would do







to Tex then he would come after me







and he would







. end my boincing life.

hahahaha


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> lol, i can just the look on Gamers face when he sees that in there, along with a "Tex's House Restoration Fund" button
> this is how it would go...
> Gamer... >>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then he would do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Tex then he would come after me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . end my boincing life.
> hahahaha


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*


+1 lol


----------



## jetpak12

Thank you to everyone in the OCN BOINC team for running hard to get the very respectable 10th place finish!









And congrats to all the prize winners.









Also, I'm all for a meet-up at Tex's.







 Especially if I can leave my 24/7 rig there to run off his electricity.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Thank you to everyone in the OCN BOINC team for running hard to get the very respectable 10th place finish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And congrats to all the prize winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm all for a meet-up at Tex's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially if I can leave my 24/7 rig there to run off his electricity.


I'll come too and bring along some extension cords and extra power cables!


----------



## GingerJohn

I'll bring along a bunch of batteries and a super capacitor or two.

Doggy bag for a BOINCer...


----------



## kyismaster

hey tex, are you the same tex from forest gump? lol hahaha.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I'll bring along a bunch of batteries and a super capacitor or two.
> Doggy bag for a BOINCer...


hahaha, and some VRM heatspreaders


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! Umm, nope!


----------



## DarkRyder

no what?


----------



## Starbomba

Well, we did pretty good, gratz to all









I will be breaking the bank as well energy-wise, both my GTX 470's and my GTS 450 are online. Hooray for full WCing loops


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> no what?


I asked if he was the same tex from forest gump.

I mean, he was alive around the same time lol.


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------

